# News - Endwar: "Piraterie tötet den PC!" - Endwar wegen Angst vor Raubkopien erst später für PC



## System (8. Oktober 2008)

*News - Endwar: "Piraterie tötet den PC!" - Endwar wegen Angst vor Raubkopien erst später für PC*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,662647


----------



## Titato (8. Oktober 2008)

Piraterie zerstört wirklich den Markt, aber bei den Preisen (pro Spiel ca. 50 Euro) wunderts mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Celica26 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW*

Raubkopien hat es auf Heimcomputern und PC´s schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben. 

Ich weiss echt nicht was die Hersteller erwarten? Dass Raubkopien irgendwann nicht mehr existieren werden weil alle Brav ihre 50 Euronen bei Media Markt für ein Spiel hinblättern wegen dem schlechten Gewissen? 

Die müssen sich damit abfinden und einfach gute, konsumentenfreundliche und nicht überteuerte Produkte ohne Extremkopierschutz verkaufen dann klappt es auch besser mit den Verkäufen.  

Auf den Diebstahl und Raub Quatsch gehe ich gar nicht mehr ein


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

> Erst gestern bestätigte de Plater, dass es eine PC-Fassung von Tom Clancy's Endwar geben werde.



auch wenn man das noch so oft wiederholt- das stimmt nicht:

er wurde gefragt, ob eine umsetzung *wahrscheinlich* wäre. 
darauf antwortete er -in der tat- mit "ja, es spricht eigentlich nix dagegen".

eine bestätigung ist das aber, zumindest für mich, noch nicht.


----------



## scalelll (8. Oktober 2008)

Welch ein Gejammer, einfach nur nervtötend. Dann lasst es sein! 
Anstatt auf Qualität wird immer auf Quantität gesetzt, das kann nicht gutgehen. Viele Spieler werden mit Online Rollengames gebunden  , ist doch klar das die Käufer fehlen. Aber super, wenn man das mal wieder kurz den Raubkopiermördern in die Schuhe schiebt. Respekt, ihr Manager!

Ob ihr das Spiel für PC bringt oder nicht ist mir schnurzpiepegal. Es gibt genügend sehr gute Games zu kaufen. Mir geht das am A.... vorbei


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich gebe ihm (leider) recht. Ich zocke NUR noch am PC, scheiss auf Konsolen. Aber wenn ich sehe wie viele Personen ununterbrochen Games illegal herunterladen, finde ich das zum kotzen!

Ich hab 2 riesige 2mRegale voll mit ORIGINAL-Games + DVDs/HD-DVDs/BluRays.

Klar kostet das ne Menge Kohle, aber wenn ichs mir nicht leisten kann muss ich halt etwas warten oder hoffen dass es mir einer schenkt. Punkt.

Alles andere ist nunmal Diebstahl, finds gut wenn da hart durchgegriffen wird!


----------



## Trancemaster (8. Oktober 2008)

Lustig! 

<ironie an> Aber stimmt, auf den einschlägigen Seiten gibt es nicht ein einziges Konsolenspiel zum Download, und meines Wissens nach ist es unmöglich kopierte Spiele auf Konsolen zu zocken. <ironie aus>

Ich vermute hier Unfähigkeit in der Portierung von Konsole auf PC. *fg*


----------



## SebastianThoeing (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Erst gestern bestätigte de Plater, dass es eine PC-Fassung von Tom Clancy's Endwar geben werde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kommt eine PC-Version, keine Bange. Wir haben auch schon im Heft drüber berichtet.

“Yeah,” he said, when asked if it’s likely we’ll see a PC version somewhere down the line. “There’s no reason not to.”


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Michael de Plater schrieb:
			
		

> "Ja, das ist der Grund warum Endwar nicht simultan mit den Konsolen-Versionen erscheint. Die Piraterie kannibalisiert die anderen Plattformen weil viele Leute das Spiel einfach stehlen."



diese argumentation finde ich im übrigen ziemlich lachhaft:
ich bezweifele, dass eine zeitgleich veröffentlichte pc- version auch nur den geringsten einfluss auf die konsolen- verkäufe hätte.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 08.10.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> “Yeah,” he said, when asked if it’s *likely* we’ll see a PC version somewhere down the line. “There’s no reason not to.”



genau das zitat hab ich übersetzt.  

und da steht nunmal likely, also wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MasterDevil (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

So ein schwachsinn! Aktuelles bestes beispiel Brothers in Arms Hells Highway. Davon gab es sogar auf Konsole eine Woche früher eine iligale Version als für den PC. Obwohl der Release Termin der selbe war.
Denke, dass es nur wieder eine billige Ausrede für irgendwas ist.


----------



## Monstermic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopien hat es auf Heimcomputern und PC´s schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben.
> 
> Ich weiss echt nicht was die Hersteller erwarten? Dass Raubkopien irgendwann nicht mehr existieren werden weil alle Brav ihre 50 Euronen bei Media Markt für ein Spiel hinblättern wegen dem schlechten Gewissen?
> 
> ...



Das ist totaler quatsch. Heutzutage kann jedes kiddie aufm schulhof, jeder noch so beschränkte depp nen torrent anschmeissen und bei "<PIEP *zensiert*>" nen crack runterladen. Man muss sich das spiel nicht mal mehr aus der videothek ausleihen oder von nem kumpel borgen. Es war noch nie so einfach und ich kenne kaum jemanden der sich in den letzten beiden jahren ein originalspiel gekauft hat. 

Dazu kommt noch erschwerend, dass die Spiele längst nicht so viel teurer geworden sind dass sie die immens gestiegenen Kosten ausgleichen können. Es müssen also wesentlich mehr Spiele verkauft werden damit sich das Ganze lohnt. Zuletzt gesehen hier auf PC Games, als vorgerechnet wurde was Drakensang an umsatz machen müsste um sich zu rentieren.


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Die wachsende Kluft zwischen Preis und Qualität zerstört den Markt und fördert die Piraterie. Für 2 Stunden Spielspaß gibt heute keiner mehr 50 Euro aus, auch wenn die Entwickler das noch so gerne hätten.

PC-Spiele und Konsolen-Spiele sind nun mal in wesentlichen Dingen verschieden und man kann nicht erwarten, dass man Spiele für Casual-Player auf dem PC bringt und gleichen Umsatz erwartet. Man spielt PC-Spiele ganz anders und der Käufer erwartet auch einfach mehr.

Ich wette, dass viele auch mehr als 50 Euro bezahlen würden, wenn sie ein Spiel finden, dass man mehr als 2-3 Stunden spielen kann und entsprechende Innovationen bringt. 

Aber wen haut der 10.000ste C&C-Clon schon noch vom Hocker?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 08.10.2008 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass eine PC-Version irgendwann kommt?"

"Es gibt keinen Grund, warum es keine geben sollte."

Nunja, man muss schon sehr pessimistisch sein, daraus zu lesen, dass evtl. keine PC-Version kommt


----------



## JohnMcClane (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Hab die Xbox Version auf der Games Convention getestet. Die Sprachsteuerung funktioniert echt gut. 95% meiner Befehle hat er erkannt. Auch wenn man schnell spricht oder mal nen Dialekt versucht xD

Aber ich fänds trotzdem komisch auf ner Lan oder abends zuhause wie nen bekloppter rumzubrüllen "Einheit Alpha ANGRIFF Gegner Beta" ^^


----------



## Spruso (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Nicht nur die Preise. Ich will nichts beschönigen, Softwarepiraterie ist ein Problem und kriminell. Aber früher konnte man sich wenigstens ein Bild von dem Spiel machen, bevor man das Geld ausgegeben hat, sei es durch Demos oder Ausleihen bei Freunden.. Heute ist das nicht mehr möglich, da es keine Demos mehr gibt, und dem Ausleihen durch so Perversitäten wie dem EA-SecuRom ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Man kauft also quasi die Katze im Sack/der DVD-Box. Denn auf Testberichte kann man sich ja, dank werbesubventionierter Schön- (oder bei Fehlen solcher, Schlecht-) Rederei auch nicht mehr verlassen.
Irgendwie schneiden sie sich damit selber ins Fleisch.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 08.10.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, man muss schon sehr pessimistisch sein, daraus zu lesen, dass evtl. keine PC-Version kommt



zugegeben, das klingt schon ziemlich konkret und ich will auch wirklich nicht den haarspalter oder spielverderber spielen, aber *eine -noch dazu offizielle- bestätigung* ist das für mich eben nicht.   

vermutlich habt ihr einfach nur ein mehr an wissen.


----------



## Celica26 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Wenn man ganze Spielreihen so verhunzt und billige Jahresfolgen daraus macht wie EA mit Need for Speed und dann im jeden November des Jahres dem Käufer 50 tacken dafür abnehmen will ist es kein Wunder dass sich viele Leute das Spiel ziehen um es eben mal anzutesten oder schnell durchzuzocken.

Anders sieht es mit Qualitätsprodukten aus wie GTA 4. Hier sind die 50€ schon absolut 100% gerechtfertigt denke ich. Für so was gibt man doch gerne sein Geld aus wenn viel Liebe zum Detail, tolle Atmosphäre und eine Spielzeit von bis zu 50 Stunden drin ist  

Und Kriminell sind in meinen Augen nur gewerbliche Raubkopien. Private sind höchstens eine Erschleichung von Leistungen die nicht messbar oder fühlbar ist.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnMcClane am 08.10.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Xbox Version auf der Games Convention getestet. Die Sprachsteuerung funktioniert echt gut. 95% meiner Befehle hat er erkannt. Auch wenn man schnell spricht oder mal nen Dialekt versucht xD
> 
> Aber ich fänds trotzdem komisch auf ner Lan oder abends zuhause wie nen bekloppter rumzubrüllen "Einheit Alpha ANGRIFF Gegner Beta" ^^




was ich mich ja immer noch frage:
wie komplex kann ein solches spiel sein?
denn egal wie kurz ein gesprochener befehl vielleicht auch sein mag, mit der maus bin ich garantiert *IMMER* schneller und genauer.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ganze Spielreihen so verhunzt und billige Jahresfolgen daraus macht wie EA mit Need for Speed und dann im jeden November des Jahres dem Käufer 50 tacken dafür abnehmen will ist es kein Wunder dass sich viele Leute das Spiel ziehen um es eben mal anzutesten oder schnell durchzuzocken.
> 
> Anders sieht es mit Qualitätsprodukten aus wie GTA 4. Hier sind die 50€ schon absolut 100% gerechtfertigt denke ich. Für so was gibt man doch gerne sein Geld aus wenn viel Liebe zum Detail, tolle Atmosphäre und eine Spielzeit von bis zu 50 Stunden drin ist




jo, _celica26_- es reicht jetzt mal wieder.

du musst nun wirklich nicht in jedem thread deine ansichten zum thema "raubkopiererei" und co.. zum besten geben. 

versteh das jetzt bitte nicht als mund-tot-machen, aber kennst du denn wirklich kein anderes thema?
geschätzte 99% deiner beiträge drehen sich ausschliesslich darum. 
wir kennen deine ansichten, bitte belass es jetzt mal dabei. 

danke


----------



## SebastianThoeing (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich habt ihr einfach nur ein mehr an wissen.


----------



## XIII13 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Prima, das ist doch nur eine billige Rechtfertigung um nicht sagen zu müssen, das man mit Konsolen mehr geld machen kann und man deswegen die PC-Version zurückstellt.
Langsam wird das echt lächerlich, die Piraterie ist ja im Moment ein Standardargument, wenn es darum geht warum ein Spiel nicht so erfolgreich ist oder die PC-Version vernachlässigt wird.


----------



## Roter-Wolf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Kriminell sind in meinen Augen nur gewerbliche Raubkopien. Private sind höchstens eine Erschleichung von Leistungen die nicht messbar oder fühlbar ist.



Genau... wirklich schlimm sind Diebstähle nur, wenn man für sich alleine stiehlt und nicht gewerblich als Bande oder ähnliches    

Ich finde sowas schade. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Gründe zum Raubkopieren sehr scheinheilig sind! 
Toll, dann bringt EA eben einen 1000. Teil von NfS raus. Das ist kein Grund ihn herunter zu laden, weil er schlecht ist.
Wenn es schlecht ist, warum muss man das Spiel überhaupt spielen? Das verschließt sich mir wirklich. Wenn ihr es spielen wollt, kauft es und beißt in den sauren Apfel und bezahlt 50 € oder wartet, bis es in einer Pyramide liegt (was ja heutzutage verdammt schnell geht).

Natürlich gibt es immer wieder diese Übertreibungen (ich glaube, Crytek hatte eine solche mal losgelassen), aber trotzdem gehen den Entwicklern und Publishern viel Geld flöten. Bei den großen Spielen sind die Budgets meist größer als bei Hollywood-Produktionen! Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass die Spiele besser werden, wenn man die Entwickler nicht unterstützt?

Wenn man sich nicht bei einem Spiel sicher ist, zum Beispiel weil es keine Demo gibt, dann muss man die Testberichte lesen. Ein, oder zwei mögen geschönt sein, aber wenn man sich breit und flächendeckend informiert, zum Beispiel auch in Foren oder bei Amazon in den Rezessionen (da liest man außerdem NUR die Schlechten), dann kommt man schnell zu einem Bild, ob die Qualität meinen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## Reen1982 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 08.10.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich: Ich gebe ihm (leider) recht. Ich zocke NUR noch am PC, scheiss auf Konsolen. Aber wenn ich sehe wie viele Personen ununterbrochen Games illegal herunterladen, finde ich das zum kotzen!
> 
> Alles andere ist nunmal Diebstahl, finds gut wenn da hart durchgegriffen wird!



   

Sehe das genauso.... Wenn man sich z. B. die tatsächlichen Verkaufszahlen von Call 4 aufm PC ansieht und dann sieht wieviel Spieler mit gecrackten oder falschen Cd-Keys online sind, dann ist das schon ne Schande.... 

Bzw man einen Quervergleich zwischen x360 usern und den pc spielern macht... Ich glaub nich, dass es tatsächlich soviel mehr x360 user, den ami - server lassen wir mal aussen vor, gibt...

Mittlerweile kommt es mir wie eine Selbstbedienungsmentalität einiger PC - Spieler vor, die völlig schamlos Spiel um Spiel cracken, kopieren usw. Klauen scheint in unserer Gesellschaft Mode zu seien. Scheiß auf Privateigentum!! 

Wenn man sich dann fadenscheinige Ausreden dieser Leute anhört wie z.B. "zu teuer, soviel Geld für dieses Spiel?", "antesten", "ist doch eh verbugged", usw, dann krieg ich echt Kopfschmerzen, weil Raubkopierer dadurch nichts ändern, sondern das Spielerlebnis der ehrlichen Zocker zerstört, in dem Hersteller die Spiele immer teurer machen bzw. Adaption  aufm PC sich nicht mehr lohnt, weil es sich einfach nicht mehr rentiert. TV Kaiser würd jetz sagen: "Ein Teufelskreis"


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich denke WENN es einen Unterschied zwischen der Anzahl der Raubkopien auf Konsole und PC gibt, dann liegt der eher daran, dass viele Konsoleros weder das Wissen noch die Geduld haben, entsprechende Quellen aufzusuchen, während man z.b. durch Google ja schon beim normalen Surfen am PC auf entsprechenden Seiten landet, wenn man nur nach Patches oder bestimmten Addons/Mods sucht.


----------



## Caravaggio (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 08.10.2008 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähh? Wie war doch gleich der Titel der kommentierten News???


----------



## hiro-protagonist (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Also wie einige schon geschrieben haben, schließe ich mich der Meinung an, das es keinen Grund (oder eine Erlaubnis) gibt eine Raubkopie zu rechtfertigen. Selbst wenn EA Teil X von Spiel Y herausbringt. Mal im Ernst, nur weil BMW das 10te Modell des 3er herausbringt, stehle ich den doch nicht um erst bei voller Zufriedenheit zu sagen okay ich zahle doch...

Wenn ein Hersteller meint er will 50, oder 200 Euro für sein Artikel (Spiel) haben, bleibt es abzuwarten wie die Käufer reagieren. Ist ja sein Ding  Gibt aber doch keinem das Recht zum illegalen Download. Das sind nur ausreden, wie der Klassiker beim zu schnellen Fahren: Ich musste so dringend aufs Klo, hatte es Eilig oder wusste nicht das ich hier nur 50 fahren darf.

Sehr genial fand ich die Nummer: Wenn ich als Einzelperson mir nen Game als Raubkopie zulegen sehe ich das nicht als Schlimm oder Verbrechen. LACH!


----------



## thor2101 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Ich halte das eher für ein Scheinargument mit dem Raubkopieren. Es gab schon immer Raubkopien. Früher waren es halt 10 Disketten, heute kriegt man das über P2P. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung: Wirklich gute Spiele will man original haben! Beispiel? GTA4 (wird garantiert für PC gut gekauft), CallofDuty4 wurde auch gut verkauft. Die NFS-Titel, C&C-Titel, Sims, und weitere Games... Alles gute Spiele, die auch gekauft werden. Das Problem denke ich mal, ist viel eher, dass nicht so gute Spiele einfach besser bei Konsolen verkauft werden, eben weil diese nicht oder schwer kopiert werden können. Ich persönlich habe keine Konsole und ich habe gute Spiele immer gekauft. CoD4, NFS, C&C.. hab ich alle original hier. Früher hab ich auch gute Spiele gekauft. HaveaniceDay, Toca, EF2000. Es kommt einfach darauf an, ob der Publisher es schafft ein Spiel rauszubringen, was wirklich einen Mehrwert bietet.


----------



## raeuberhauptmann (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 08.10.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt eine PC-Version, keine Bange. Wir haben auch schon im Heft drüber berichtet.
> 
> “Yeah,” he said, when asked if it’s likely we’ll see a PC version somewhere down the line. “There’s no reason not to.”



Ihr habt schon so einiges berichtet (und darauf die folgende Hype-Blase aufgebaut).

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,639734/News/Gran_Turismo_5_-_PC-Version_doch_moeglich/
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,436000/News/Kein_Unterschied_zwischen_PC_PS3_Xbox_360/

Fable 2, Resident Evil 5, Heavy Rain, Gears of War 2

u.s.w.

pcBILD halt.


----------



## Spin1985 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 08.10.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, das ist doch nur eine billige Rechtfertigung um nicht sagen zu müssen, das man mit Konsolen mehr geld machen kann und man deswegen die PC-Version zurückstellt.
> Langsam wird das echt lächerlich, die Piraterie ist ja im Moment ein Standardargument, wenn es darum geht warum ein Spiel nicht so erfolgreich ist oder die PC-Version vernachlässigt wird.




Das ist keine Rechtfertigung.
Ich bin aus der Branche und kann sagen das besonders bei PC Spielen das Raubkopieren ein grosses Problem ist.
Sehr viel Zeit/Geld in ein PC Game zu stecken lohn sich immer weniger da normale Titel(damit meine ich nicht die gehypte Games wie WoW, Diabolo, C&C und co) immer unrentabler werden.
Ihr müsst überlegen ein Game muss meist innerhalb von 2-4 Wochen  im Handel finanziert sein. Und genau da liegt das Problem. In diesem Zeitraum kaufen immer weniger Leute Games und falls sie sich das Raubkopierte Game irgend wann dann doch kaufen, dann zum reduziert Preis.
Und natürlich gehnen die entwickler lieber auf Konsolen da es dort weniger Raubkopierer gibt.
Deswegen:
WER RAUBKOPIERT DARF SICH NICHT ÜBER SCHLECHTERE PC SPIELE BESCHWERE, DEN ER TRÄGT EINE TEILSCHULD DARAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soulja110 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@thor2101: Im Prinzip richtig, aber das problem ist, früher haben die games vllt 1 Million gekostet und heute kosten sie 100 Millionen in der Entwicklung (übertrieben gesagt) und wenn dann viel raubkopiert wird, dann gehen studios ganz schnell pleite.


----------



## Aithir (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Da die Publisher sich ja aber weigern gegen die Raubkopierer im großen Stil vorzugehen oder auf ihre Datenträger schon vor, während und nach dem Brennen aufzupassen, ist das doch auch kein Wunder.

Statt die eigentlichen Kriminellen an den Galgen zu bringen, bekämpfen die meisten Publisher lieber ihre ehrlichen Käufer und drangsalieren die mit Seriennummern, Kopierschutz und Zwangsaktivierung.

Die Publisher sollten mal anfangen über ihre Lobbies Druck auf die Politik auszuüben und die Nutzung von Filesharing und co. ab einer gewissen Größe unter üppige Zwangs-gebühren stellen und diesen Topf an die Publisher verteilen, bei entsprechender Höhe sollte das Raubkopieren in der EU sehr schnell weg sein.

Bugs, Hypespeile, unverschämte Preise, DRM, Securom, Starforce und co. sind keine Rechtfertigung oder Begründung für Raubkopien. Und sprüche wie " Wer über DRM motzt, klaut das Spiel sowieso" sind dumm und dämlich.

Wobei es ja auch lustig ist, die Leute kaufen sich Konsolen, weil ihnen der PC zu teuer ist, und beschweren sich dann, weil die Spiele deutlich teurer sind und der Konsolen- hersteller sich so seine Hardwaresubvention zurückholt. Am Ende können hadern sie dann wirklich bei gleichzeitigem Release, ob sie nicht lieber die billigere PC-Version kaufen. 

Wie anderswo ist der ehrliche immer der dumme. Es ist wirklich eine Schande, daß im Grunde keine PC exklusiven Shooter und Rollenspiele mehr kommen, nur noch Shooter und RPGs, denen man die parallele Konsolenentwicklung anmerkt und nicht die besonderen Stärken des PCs und die Ansprüche der PC-Spieler berücksichtigen.


----------



## XIII13 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spin1985 am 08.10.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keine Rechtfertigung.
> Ich bin aus der Branche und kann sagen das besonders bei PC Spielen das Raubkopieren ein grosses Problem ist.
> Sehr viel Zeit/Geld in ein PC Game zu stecken lohn sich immer weniger da normale Titel(damit meine ich nicht die gehypte Games wie WoW, Diabolo, C&C und co) immer unrentabler werden.
> Ihr müsst überlegen ein Game muss meist innerhalb von 2-4 Wochen  im Handel finanziert sein. Und genau da liegt das Problem. In diesem Zeitraum kaufen immer weniger Leute Games und falls sie sich das Raubkopierte Game irgend wann dann doch kaufen, dann zum reduziert Preis.


Wieso soll sich das Spiel schon nach 2 oder 4 Wochen rentieren? Raubkopien werden einfach überschätzt. Da man es aber nie genau nachprüfen kann ist es nautürlich ein gutes Allround-Argument.





> Und natürlich gehnen die entwickler lieber auf Konsolen da es dort weniger Raubkopierer gibt.


Wieder falsch. Es gibt einfach viel mehr Konsolen, vor allem im Amerikanischen Markt sind die den Spieletauglichen PCs zahlenmäßig weit unterlegen.





> Deswegen:
> WER RAUBKOPIERT DARF SICH NICHT ÜBER SCHLECHTERE PC SPIELE BESCHWERE, DEN ER TRÄGT EINE TEILSCHULD DARAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


Und die Entwickler die meinen das der Käufer immer nur einfach und simple Spiele will, haben natürlich überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Sicher, Raubkopien sind Verbrechen und schaden den Verkaufszahlen aber wenn man die Schuld allein auf die Raubkopien schiebt, macht man es sich viel zu einfach.

btw: _"Piraterie tötet den PC"_ hört sich an als würde man versuchen einem Kleinkind etwas beizubringen. Für wie dumm halten die uns eigentlich?


----------



## CoolerZauberer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@thor2101:
Natürlich finde ich es super, wenn du GTA4 kaufst. Ich werde das auch tun.
Ich behaupte aber auch jetzt schon, dass GTA4 eines der meistkopierten Spiele werden wird.

Leider denken eben sehr viele Leute nicht: "Oh, das Spiel ist wirklich mal das Geld wert - das werde ich mir kaufen um die Macher zu unterstützen" ... die wollen es zocken, und da ist es egal ob es NFS 25 ist oder GTA 4 ... es wird halt runtergezogen.


----------



## Nosi11 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

bei diesen behauptungen  wird immer angenommen dass jeder der sich ne raubkopie zieht, auch das spiel kaufen würde wenn das downloaden nicht möglich wäre. aber das ist definitiv nicht der fall.
ich hab mir eine zeitlang auch jeden film und jedes spiel gezogen und mir tut die zeit jetzt noch leid die ich mit schlechten filmen und grottenschlechten spielen verbracht habe.
deshalb überleg ich mir jetzt sehr gut was ich spiele und kaufe dieses spiel dann auch.
the witcher beispielsweise würd ich 3 mal kaufen. und ich denke die machen es auch auch richtig. das geld sparen für die entwicklung eines kopierschutzes und dafür das spiel für 25-30 euro in den laden stellen. wer dann immer noch lieber stunden nach einem crack sucht der kauft sich halt nie ein spiel.
es gibt immer schwarze schafe, gab es immer und wird es immer geben. aber alles darauf zu schieben geht nun mal auch nicht.
für mich immer noch das beste beispiel ist nfs. da würd ich nichtmal mehr ein rohling dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@ Spin1985

Ich habe nur originale Spiele und ich beschwere mich trotzdem. Wie einer der Verantwortlichen von Massive bei Giga sagte: Westliche Spielelentwickler gehen mehr und mehr in den Realismus, insbesondere in Sachen Grafik und nähern sich dabei dem Film. Leider bedeutet das aber auch, dass Gameplay und Spieltiefe dabei auf der Strecke bleiben und das ist ein wachsendes Problem für kritische Spieler.

Ich denke besser könnte man es nicht ausdrücken. 

Es ist, wie Du schon richtig gesagt hast, Spin1985. Die Leute kaufen sich die Spiele nur noch von der 10Euro-Pyramide. Aber nicht, weil sie vorher eine Kopie hatten, sondern weil das Spiel ihnen nicht mehr Wert ist, aber auch, weil bis dahin so viel Zeit vergangen ist, dass auch Nicht-Hardcore-PC-Spieler mit Aldi-PC die entsprechende Hardware haben. Auch das deckt sich mit dem Statement - Gameplay, Ideen und Spieltiefe sind nicht Hardware-Abhängig.


----------



## Shinizm (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Bin auch der Meinung wie viele hier. Nur weil Raubkopien nicht möglich sind, heisst es nicht das die Spiele auch gekauft werden.
Bestes Beispiel ist da doch noch Gothic3..viele haben es sich gezogen, sicher, aber gekauft hätten es sich die wenigsten (wenn keine Kopie im Netz verfügbar gewesen wäre). Macht gute Spiele (nicht nur Grafik, sondern vorallem Gameplay) und die Spiele werden auch von mehr Leuten gekauft.


----------



## MoeD (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Titato am 08.10.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Piraterie zerstört wirklich den Markt, aber bei den Preisen (pro Spiel ca. 50 Euro) wunderts mich eigentlich nicht.



Piraterie zerstört nicht den Markt, Piraterie revolutioniert den Markt. Neue Marketingstrategien und Konzepte sind gefragt und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MoeD am 08.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Titato am 08.10.2008 10:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok, und wenn diese revolution ua darin bestünde -und so abwegig scheint das ja nicht zu sein- dass der pc als spielemaschine stirbt, wirst du dann immer noch "juhuuu"  schreien?


----------



## MoeD (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Trancemaster am 08.10.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig!
> 
> <ironie an> Aber stimmt, auf den einschlägigen Seiten gibt es nicht ein einziges Konsolenspiel zum Download, und meines Wissens nach ist es unmöglich kopierte Spiele auf Konsolen zu zocken. <ironie aus>
> 
> Ich vermute hier Unfähigkeit in der Portierung von Konsole auf PC. *fg*



Da liegts du leider falsch, Konsolenspiele gibt es eigentlich auf jeder der einschlägigen Seiten, für jede Konsole.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopien hat es auf Heimcomputern und PC´s schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben.


Allerdings war die Art der Beschaffung 'damals' eine andere und die Verbreitung von Heimcomputern, wie den C64 oder PC, war noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten.



> Ich weiss echt nicht was die Hersteller erwarten? Dass Raubkopien irgendwann nicht mehr existieren werden weil alle Brav ihre 50 Euronen bei Media Markt für ein Spiel hinblättern wegen dem schlechten Gewissen?


Saturn ... Berlin. Sacred 2, als aktuelles Beispiel: 35 EUR (!). Für ein neuen Titel, der sicherlich einiges an Millionen in der Produktion verschlungen hat. 

Und ja, sowas kauft man auch weil man sein (!) Hobby damit weiter am Leben erhält.



> Die müssen sich damit abfinden und einfach gute, konsumentenfreundliche und nicht überteuerte Produkte ohne Extremkopierschutz verkaufen dann klappt es auch besser mit den Verkäufen.


Sacred 2. Trial-Modus für einen Kumpel mit einer 24h Aktivierung. Die Erlaubnis Sacred 2 auf zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig zu betreiben und auch im LAN zu spielen ... und das mit nur einem Original.

Keine DVD im Laufwerk ... installieren und die Sache ist erledigt.

Ob es sich nun besser verkauft werden wir dann mal sehen. Ich würde es Ascaron jedenfalls wünschen & drück ihnen die Daumen das Sacred 2 den erwarteten Geldregen bringt.



> Auf den Diebstahl und Raub Quatsch gehe ich gar nicht mehr ein


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MoeD am 08.10.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Trancemaster am 08.10.2008 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens, den Teil mit <ironie an/aus> irgendwie übersehen? Zweitens mag es auch Kopien für Konsolen geben, aber

1. keine für die PlayStation 3
2. finanzieller Aufwand für den Umbau, z.B. 100-150 EUR für eine XBox360
3. Verlust von Gewährleistung und ggf. Ausschluss aus der Live Community
[...]

Fakt ist immer noch, das der Aufwand, den man für eine Raubkopie für den PC betreiben muss, gen null läuft. Breitbandanschluss vorausgesetzt kann jeder, pardon, Dorftrottel sich Software, Filme, Spiele etc. besorgen.


----------



## MoeD (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 08.10.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und warum scheint dir das nicht so abwegig? Weil dir das Crytek erzählt? Electronic Arts? 
Du glaubst doch nicht, dass wenn der PC als Spielemaschiene stirbt, auf einmal das Problem gelöst ist. Oder meinst du, die Hacker und Cracker Szene verliert auf einmal das Interesse am cracken, wenn die Spiele nicht mehr auf dem PC erscheinen?


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 08.10.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 08.10.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt es ja auch andere Wege ranzukommen, die wesentlich günstiger sind als 100-150 Euro. Aber wie gesagt, da besteht eben eine andere Erwartungshaltung an Spiele.


Ansonsten finde ich Sacred2 auch ein gutes Beispiel. Ich habe mir damals World In Conflict geholt, weil der Neupreis von 28 Euro hier im Saturn echt verlockend war und inzwischen habe ich den Titel mehrfach gekauft und verschenkt, bzw. weiterempfohlen. Ich denke, das rechnet sich schon und wenn nicht gerade DCSlackShark den Gold-Status erreicht hätte, würde ich mir sicher auch Sacred2 holen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Mal wieder die Mär vom bösen Raubkopierer. Die ganze Sache wird meiner Meinung doch schon lange nur als Vorwand genutzt, um gewisse Dinge dem ehrlichen Käufer auf die Stirn zu drücken (Siehe DRM) oder sich irgendwie rauszureden. Würden die Entwickler nämlich ehrlich sein, dann würden sie sagen "Nein, wir veröffentlichten erst für Konsolen, weil uns Microsoft oder Sony kräftig Geld in den Hintern schieben, um ihre Konsolen zu pushen!" Das ist nämlich die einzige Wahrheit, die für mich dahinter steckt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Würden die Entwickler nämlich ehrlich sein, dann würden sie sagen "Nein, wir veröffentlichten erst für Konsolen, weil uns Microsoft oder Sony kräftig Geld in den Hintern schieben, um ihre Konsolen zu pushen!" Das ist nämlich die einzige Wahrheit, die für mich dahinter steckt.


Du mit deinen Verschwörungstheorien. 
Schau dir einfach mal Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Boesor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Verschwörungstheorien helfen einem aber dabei, die bittere Realität nicht akzeptieren zu müssen.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 08.10.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kostet das ne Menge Kohle, aber wenn ichs mir nicht leisten kann muss ich halt etwas warten oder hoffen dass es mir einer schenkt. Punkt.


Richtig darum sag ich den lieben Kleinen auch immer nehmt nix von Fremden an, Geschenke von Oma Mule, Tante Rapid und Onkel Torrent sind ok.


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 08.10.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist immer noch, das der Aufwand, den man für eine Raubkopie für den PC betreiben muss, gen null läuft. Breitbandanschluss vorausgesetzt kann jeder, pardon, Dorftrottel sich Software, Filme, Spiele etc. besorgen.



Der Aufwand ist sogar viel geringer (man muss ja nur die CD einlegen - von einmaliger, kleiner "Vorbereitung" mal abgesehen), scheint aber nicht so sehr bekannt zu sein. Vielleicht auch weil Konsolenbesitzer eher Gelegenheitsspieler sind und nicht jedes neue Spiel "brauchen" / haben wollen. 
Und da seh ich auch das Problem: Es kommen so viele _großartige_ Spiele raus (wie zB Far Cry 2) die gerne jeder haben will, ohne die man sich vielleicht in der Gesellschaft der Gamer ausgeschlossen fühlt (    ). Und wenn man alles Geld für einen neuen PC und Equip. ausgegeben hat, holt man sich das Spiel ohne es zu bezahlen. Die Spieleindustrie macht den Spielern  mit neuen Titeln den Mund wässrig, aber das kann man ihnen schließlich nicht verübeln. Vielleicht liegt das Problem darin, dass die Spiele nicht lange genug fesseln und man schon bald 10 weitere "braucht". Oder darin das PC-Spiele inzwischen etwas wie Massenware sind... Vielleicht sind es auch "falsche" Erwartungen und Anforderungen an die Spiele... (und wer für 50 Euro für (vermeintlichen) Ramsch ausgibt fühlt sich oft berechtigt das nächste Spiel kostenlos zu holen)
Aber fest steht, dass man gute Spiele kaufen sollte/muss (FC 2, Fallout 3, GTA) und das ein Runterladen aus Geiz, oder ähnlichem nicht wirklich entschuldbar ist.


----------



## ING (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wenn er jetzt noch einen trifftigen grund genannt hätte warum sich ein späterer release auf dem pc irgendwie auf das raubkopierverhalten auf dem pc auswirken sollte...

ich denke damit fördert man das nur noch weil sich der pc spieler dann irgendwie benachteiligt und unfair behandelt sieht und sich so sein "raubkopierertum" rechtfertigt


----------



## Fyrex (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 08.10.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich: Ich gebe ihm (leider) recht. Ich zocke NUR noch am PC, scheiss auf Konsolen.


Solche Sprüche bin ich echt leid.  

Konsolen haben genauso eine Berechtigung wie der PC. Beide Plattformen haben ihre Genres und sowohl Vorteile als auch Nachteile.

Ich besitze einen PC und eine Xbox360, dadurch decke ich fast alle Spiele ab und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Ich denke auch, dass das in Zukunft immer mehr Leuten so gehen wird.

Für 180€ bekommt man schon eine Xbox, und das ist wirklich kein hoher Preis. Dann könnt ihr die Konsolen Games sofort spielen, außerdem optimiert für die Hardware und ohne Treiber/Hardware Probleme.  

Und wer wieder meint, er hat hat kein Geld für eine Konsole: Wieviel habt ihr für eure letzte Grafikkarte ausgegeben?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Die Sache ist ja relativ einfach: Wenn ich ein Entwickler wäre, der auf derbe Finanzspritzen eines globalen Publishers angewiesen wäre, der mehrere Millionen in „meine“ Idee pumpt und im Gegenzug ein gewinnträchtiges Ergebnis sehen will, dann ist doch klar, dass man die Spielidee primär für Systeme ausrichtet, wo die Leute auch tatsächlich die Spiele in der breiten Masse kaufen. Das sind eben aktuell die Konsolen und der portable DS. Kaum ein Entwickler ist heute noch so doof, und entwickelt primär und losgelöst von anderen Plattformen für den PC. Die Raubkopiethematik ist einfach aktuell besonders stark auf dem PC und der PSP vertreten. PC-Kopien saugt, installiert und spielt man fast risikolos. Bei den Konsolen ist das ein durchaus relevanter Mehraufwand, und der das Risiko ist natürlich auch größer. Ist die Firmware überschrieben / gebricked, ist die Konsole futsch. Ist Windows im Eimer, setzt man es einfach neu auf. 

Die Theorien mit „MS zahlt für Neuerscheinungen“ halte ich freundlich formuliert für debil zum Quadrat. Es ist einfach logisch, dass man sich als Entwickler / Publisher die Plattform aussucht, mit der man auch nackte GEWINNE erwirtschaften kann, und wo potentieller Gewinn nicht im starken Maße durch Raubkopien gemindert wird.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 08.10.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Verschwörungstheorien helfen einem aber dabei, die bittere Realität nicht akzeptieren zu müssen.



Ahja? Und warum erscheinen dann manche Spiele z.B. nur für XBox360 und nicht für PS3 oder PC. Eine Exklusivität bedeutet immer, dass die jeweilige Plattform gepusht werden soll. Und die Konsolen leben eben von dem ganzen Hype der um sie gemacht wurde. Schon als damals die neue xbox und ps angekündigt wurden hatte man einen riesen Hype drum gemacht und man versucht durch Marketing doch schon seit Jahren, fast Jahrzehnten den PC totzuschreiben. Microsoft hat nun mal das Geld ordentlich Werbung zu machen, den Entwickler genügend Geld in den Hintern zu schieben, so dass sie für ihre Konsolen entwickeln. Wer das nicht glaubt, DER hat keinen Sinn für Realität.


----------



## Spin1985 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 08.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Spin1985 am 08.10.2008 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wegen 2-4 rentabiltät: Ein durschnittliches normales Games verkauft seine wesentlichen Stückzahlen in dem 1 und etl. 2 Monat nach release danach begint schon die zweit vermarktung. Gleich im vorraus es gibt natürlich auch ein Paar ausnahmen von Regel.

Konsolen sind zwar weiter verbreitet aber selbst entwickler und genre die bis vorkurzen noch PC exklusiv waren müssen sich nur unteranderem dem Raubkopierverlust beugen und auch noch auf die Konsolen gebogen werden.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fyrex am 08.10.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Für 180€ bekommt man schon eine Xbox, und das ist wirklich kein hoher Preis.


Und selbst die 340€ für ne modifizierte Box sind mehr als fair damit kann man dann die gleichen Vorteile wie beim PC genießen.


----------



## LordTerror270 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

*Senfdazugeb*

Irgendwie erscheint mir die Argumentation von de Plater nicht so ganz stichhaltig. Ich meine, wenn jemand tatsächlich einen PC besitzt, der gleichstark oder besser als eine XB360 ist, warum sollter er sich dann überhaupt noch für die Konsolenversion interessieren? Nur weil es etwas angenehmer ist, auf der Couch zu sitzen? Es war doch immer das Hauptargument für Konsolen, dass man keinen teuren PC mehr benötigt, oder?

Außerdem ist das Raubkopieren schon seit PSX Zeiten nicht mehr auf den PC beschränkt. Bei der Wii ist es seit einiger Zeit sogar möglich, sich alle Virtual Console und WiiWare games aus dem Internet zu ziehen und diese sogar ohne Modchip zu spielen. Und wenn jemand einen Modchip hat, kann er ohne Probleme jedes Spiel kopieren.

Was würde nun passieren, wenn der PC wegen den Softwarepiraten als Spiele-Plattform untergeht? 
Ganz einfach: Modchips werden profitabler und deshalb auch immer professioneller und weiter verbreitet. Die Gefahr, seine Konsole zu beschädigen, wird immer mehr verschwinden. Und selbst wenn Modchips verboten werden, gibt es da immer noch Software-Hacks. Was glaubt ihr, was passiert, wenn sich alle Cracker plötzlich auf den einen einzigen Kopierschutz der Konsolen konzentrieren?

Außerdem:
Für den PC wird genau deshalb noch produziert, weil es immer noch sehr profitabel ist.

Sorry, wenn ich das so provokant sagen muss. Ist nicht meine Absicht, jemandem auf die Füße zu treten.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.10.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er jetzt noch einen trifftigen grund genannt hätte warum sich ein späterer release auf dem pc irgendwie auf das raubkopierverhalten auf dem pc auswirken sollte...


Ist das jetzt ernst gemeint?
Die Verschiebung ändert natürlich nichts am Kopierverhalten für den PC. Allerdings geben Konsolenspieler meistens 'ehrlicher' Geld aus als eben PC Spieler. Nehmen wir einfach mal BioShock als Beispiel, schau dir die Verkaufszahlen für PC an und vergleich diese mal mit den Verkaufszahlen für die XBox360.

Willst du mir jetzt allen ernstens erzählen, dass diese krasse Differenz nicht unbedingt am Kopierverhalten zu erklären ist? Dabei ist die Plattform "PC" sehr viel verbreiteter als eine XBox360, trotzdem wurden auf eben dieser sehr viel mehr Einheiten abgesetzt.

Es mag jetzt vllt. blöd klingen, aber Konsolenspieler sind weder 'Casual' oder 'Gelegenheitsspieler', sondern Leute mit Konsolen sind es gewohnt (!) Geld auszugeben für ihr Hobby, nichts weiter ist das Spielen nunmal. Gameboy? NES? SNES? Dreamcast?

Nun die Erklärung: Es wurde nur desshalb verschoben, damit sich Endwar auf anderen Plattformen verkauft, ggf. Gewinn gemacht wird und dann erst der PC Markt bedient wird, wo "eh ständig raubkopiert" wird. Ich kann die Überlegung schon nachvollziehen, denn nicht wenige Haushalte haben eine XBox360 *und* einen PC, obwohl viele hier im Forum immer so tuen, als ob es nur das eine *oder* das andere gibt. Und wer für die Chance nicht nutzen ein Spiel 'für Lau' ( PC ) zu bekommen, anstatt fast 60 EUR ( XBox360 ) dafür zu berappen.

Ich weiss man sollte niemanden vorverurteilen, aber die Verkaufszahlen sprechen nunmal Bände ... wie Nali oben schon meinte.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MoeD am 08.10.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.10.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die paar cracker und release- groups sind ja auch an sich nicht das problem, sondern die massen an downloadern, die sich letztendlich bei ihnen bedienen.
(und auch wenn ich jetzt von einigen prügel beziehe, ein teil derer, der downloadet würde sich das spiel mit sicherheit kaufen!)
natürlich wird nach wie vor alles und auf jedem system gecrackt werden, daran wird sich niemals was ändern.

aber diese massen gibt es nunmal auf konsolen nicht oder zumindest noch nicht.
warum, wieso, weshalb- das haben wir schon x-mal durchgekaut und ist letztendlich auch egal.
fakt ist, es ist so und das lässt so manchen publisher ja ganz offensichtlich nachdenklich werden.


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ach ja, zum Thema Raubkopien runieren Plattform:
Sony behauptet ja, dass keine Spielemehr für die PSP erscheinen, weil sehr viel raupkopiert wird.
Fakt ist: es erscheint fast kein Spiel mehr (das einzige interessante Spiel im letzten halben Jahr, wenn nicht mehr, war Wall-E)
Ich kenne viele Leute die eine PSP haben und keiner von denen hat auch nur 5% der Spiele orginal !
Und der Aufwand dürfte ähnlich dem am PC sein. 
Es ist also definitiv möglich eine Konsole so zu ruinieren. Ob es dem PC ähnlich ergeht bezweifel ich, da ist das Spektrum der Software und Verwendungszwecke zu groß.


----------



## eOP (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.10.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er jetzt noch einen trifftigen grund genannt hätte warum sich ein späterer release auf dem pc irgendwie auf das raubkopierverhalten auf dem pc auswirken sollte...
> 
> ich denke damit fördert man das nur noch weil sich der pc spieler dann irgendwie benachteiligt und unfair behandelt sieht und sich so sein "raubkopierertum" rechtfertigt


das ist ihm dann aber wieder egal, weil er ja mit der konsolen- version money gemacht hat. er will nur nicht, dass konsolenhalter statt dem teuren spiel, sich das spiel "kostenlos" auf dem pc antun..


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Theclash1 am 08.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, zum Thema Raubkopien runieren Plattform:
> Sony behauptet ja, dass keine Spielemehr für die PSP erscheinen, weil sehr viel raupkopiert wird.
> Fakt ist: es erscheint fast kein Spiel mehr (das einzige interessante Spiel im letzten halben Jahr, wenn nicht mehr, war Wall-E)
> Ich kenne viele Leute die eine PSP haben und keiner von denen hat auch nur 5% der Spiele orginal !


Komisch beim Nintendo DS haben die scheinbar keine Probleme damit. Da werden monatlich Tonnen von Spielen auf den Markt geworfen trotz M3 und R4.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die paar cracker und release- groups sind ja auch an sich nicht das problem, sondern die massen an downloadern, die sich letztendlich bei ihnen bedienen.



Aber die können es letztendlich auch nur downloaden, weil es angeboten wird. 
Und was mich an den ganzen Kommentaren solcher Entwickler immer empört, ist, dass es so dargestellt wird, als wären alle PC Spieler Verbrecher.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 08.10.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 08.10.2008 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber ist trotzdem ein Mehraufwand und das reicht um die meisten gar nicht erst in Versuchung zu bringen bzw. es durch den sehr hohen Komfort-Grad auf Konsolen auch nicht wollen.

Wir vergleichen ja hier außerdem die neuen Multi-Spiele, sprich hier stehen als Verkaufsplattformen nur schnelle Spiele-PCs, Xbox360 und PS3 zur Verfügung.

- Die PS3 ist wie gesagt bisher nicht geknackt worden und da es nicht mal ein "Hello World" bisher gibt, wird das auch noch ne Weile so bleiben (wenn überhaupt, IMO ist die Homebrew-Szene nicht groß am Arbeiten an der PS3, da diese eben von Haus aus schon Linux usw. zulässt oder man über diese Schnittstelle auch direkt z.B. Media-Player-Programme starten kann. Die Raukopierszene selbst nutzt normalerweise nur die Arbeit der Homebrew-Leute und wird sich alleine schwer tun bei der PS3). Auch im Falle von Raubkopien kämen zudem die gleichen negativen Aspekte wie jetzt bei 360-Raubkopien dazu:
- Bei der 360 muss die Hardware umgebaut werden. Neben dem Preis/Aufwand den man da aktiv bezahlen muss (und wie gesagt, da muss die "kriminelle Energie" erst ausreichend sein) geht dann auch die Garantie verloren. Gerade bei der 360, deren Geräte der ersten Jahre massiv mit dem rRoD zu kämpfen hatten ein recht mutige Handlung. Hinzu kommt, dass man vom Onlinesystem ausgeschlossen werden KANN (wenn man den Online-Modus der Raubkopien nicht nutzt, scheint es manchmal übersehen zu werden, gibt aber auch genug die gebannt wurden nachdem sie nur ohne Internetanschluss gespielt haben und dann online gingen), und zwar nicht nur Spieler-Accounts sondern die Konsole wird gebannt.

Ergo haben PS360 einen verschwindend geringen Raubkopieranteil in Verbindung mit sehr hohen Geräteverkäufen (im Vergleich mit der Anzahl an Spiele-PCs, die auch tatsächlich heutige Spiele in zufriedenstellender Form stemmen können).


was die andere Erwartungshaltung angeht, also ich muss mich irren aber der Großteil der PC-Spieler steht doch auch nur auf Ego-Shooter 
Die Mutli-Spiele müssen auf Konsolen sogar noch mehr überzeugen (und sei es nur durch Präsentation etc.), da es hier auch noch high-Budget-Genrevertreter gibt, die nicht für den PC kommen bzw. insbesondere die jeweiligen hochkarätigen exklusiv-Titel.


----------



## Propagandhi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

is doch totaler blödsinn. Auf der xbox wird der kram doch genausoschnell kopiert wie auf dem pc...


----------



## Boesor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.10.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Problem liegt aber darin, dass du versuchst von Ausnahmen (keiner bezweifelt, dass es Exklusivspiele mit dem Zweck des "Pushens" gibt) auf die regel zu schließen.
Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass es für einen Konsolenhasser ungemein schwer ist, irgendwelche Vorteile in den Kisten zu sehen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja? Und warum erscheinen dann manche Spiele z.B. nur für XBox360 und nicht für PS3 oder PC. Eine Exklusivität bedeutet immer, dass die jeweilige Plattform gepusht werden soll. Und die Konsolen leben eben von dem ganzen Hype der um sie gemacht wurde. Schon als damals die neue xbox und ps angekündigt wurden hatte man einen riesen Hype drum gemacht und man versucht durch Marketing doch schon seit Jahren, fast Jahrzehnten den PC totzuschreiben. Microsoft hat nun mal das Geld ordentlich Werbung zu machen, den Entwickler genügend Geld in den Hintern zu schieben, so dass sie für ihre Konsolen entwickeln. Wer das nicht glaubt, DER hat keinen Sinn für Realität.


Es mag ja sein, dass Microsoft das nötige Kleingeld für massive Werbung hat ... aber du verkennst die aktuelle Lage ein bisschen, kann das sein?

Microsoft und Sony sind sich dabei einig: Exklusivtitel gibt es so gut wie garnicht mehr ... allein aus dem Grund, weil es wirtschaftlich nicht mehr vertretbar ist. Selbst für "Giganten" wie Sony und/oder Microsoft ist es so gut wie nicht mehr Möglich Titel von 3rd Party Herstellern, sprich von Unternehmen die nicht zu Sony oder Microsoft gehören, für eine Plattform zu binden.

Des Weiteren wird kein Hype um irgendwelche Dinge gemacht ... im Gegenteil: mMn hat es Microsoft massiv (!) versäumt die XBox360 in den Jahren 2006, 2007 & Anfang 2008 zu bewerben. Erst jetzt, mit dem Preisrutsch sieht man öfters wieder die 360 Werbung im Fernsehen.

Also nimms mir nicht übel, aber du bist der letzte mit dem man Objektiv (!) über Konsolen & den PC diskutieren kann. Deine Meinung zu Konsolen kennt, glaub ich, jeder hier in diesem Forum. Des Weiteren gehst du auf Argumente, die man dir vorlegt, überhaupt nicht drauf ein.

Nali meinte doch oben zu dir, schau dir mal Verkaufszahlen an und ich brachte noch BioShock als sehr prominentes Beispiel. 

Jetzt wärst du doch eigentlich an der Reihe uns zu erklären, warum sich BioShock für den PC, im Verhältnis zu der Konsolenversion, so schlecht verkauft hat. Was sind die Ursachen dafür? Was für Gründe kann das haben? 

Irgendwelche Texte hinschreiben und auf andere 'Argumente' nicht einzugehen ist imo ein schlechter Diskussionsstil. Und ein Forum ist nunmal eine Diskussionsplattform.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 08.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> is doch totaler blödsinn. Auf der xbox wird der kram doch genausoschnell kopiert wie auf dem pc...


nö


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 08.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch, so schnell schon. aber bei weitem nicht so oft.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum erscheinen dann manche Spiele z.B. nur für XBox360 und nicht für PS3 oder PC.


Bei den Konsolen haben einige Entwickler eben eine feste Geschichte und einen guten Draht zum Hersteller. Wobei echte exklusive Marken da auch immer seltener werden. Einige Anbieter haben ihre Zugpferde, aber der Rest (z.B. Mass Effect) wird recht schnell portiert, um noch den einen oder anderen Dollar zu verdienen. Im PC-Segment scheint das Spiel ja auch untergegangen zu sein. In Deutschland hat es nicht einmal die 100.000 Stück abgesetzt. 





> Eine Exklusivität bedeutet immer, dass die jeweilige Plattform gepusht werden soll.


Das mag im begrenzten Maße stimmen, nur kommen auf 3 Exklusivtitel heute 30 Mehrplattformtitel, die sich dann sogar noch besser verkaufen, als das exklusive Produkt.





> Und die Konsolen leben eben von dem ganzen Hype der um sie gemacht wurde. Schon als damals die neue xbox und ps angekündigt wurden hatte man einen riesen Hype drum gemacht und man versucht durch Marketing doch schon seit Jahren, fast Jahrzehnten den PC totzuschreiben.


Ist es bei den Herstellern von PC-Technik anders? Loben AMD, Intel und nVidia nicht auch ihre Komponenten? Quad-Core, SLI, Dingensdabumsiflumsi XLX. Irgendwie liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass Hersteller ihre Produkte massenwirksam positionieren wollen. Die Hardware-Anbieter meckern auch gerne mal über die Konsolen, nur verdienen z.B. nVidia und ATI auch Millionen mit den entsprechen Kooperationsverträgen - in der Wii steckt z.B. ein ATI-Chip. 





> Microsoft hat nun mal das Geld ordentlich Werbung zu machen, den Entwickler genügend Geld in den Hintern zu schieben, so dass sie für ihre Konsolen entwickeln. Wer das nicht glaubt, DER hat keinen Sinn für Realität.


In der Realität sieht es aber eben so aus, dass noch immer der Kunde bestimmt, was erfolgreich ist. Da hätte MS noch so pushen können: Ohne Kundenakzeptanz wäre die XB360 kein Erfolg geworden - und die Wii generell nicht. Und Nintendo kann man z.B. keine „Investitionswut“ ankreiden. Die scheren sich um Fremdentwickler (leider) einen Dreck. Trotzdem verkauft sich selbst auf der Plattform ein eher durchschnittlich bewertetes Fremdspiel 1 Million Mal (z.B. Red Steel), was im PC-Segment eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 08.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, man kann die 360 in 2 Stunden cracken ohne einen Cent auszugeben und PC-Spiele sind inzwischen auch DL-DVD-groß. Selber eine Kopie   zu machen (bzw ein Image zu erstellen) ist allerdings sehr schwer, das stimmt.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Theclash1 am 08.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 08.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch Quark. Zeig mir doch mal bitte wie du eine 360 in zwei Stunden so modifiziert, dass du raubkopierte Spiele starten kannst.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 08.10.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 08.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne auch nicht genau so schnell beim pc reicht es ja schon wenn ich mir das heruntergeladene Spiel entpacke und mit z.b. Daemontool mounte 
Für die Konsole muss man den Kram grundsätzlich auch noch brennen, wobei man je nach Spiel auch noch mist bauen kann Stichwort layerbreak bei DL-Rohlingen, Brenngeschwindigkeit und sontige Einstellungen  und wenn das Spiel Käse ist dann hat man auch noch umsonst einen Rohling verballert.


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 08.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch Quark. Zeig mir doch mal bitte wie du eine 360 in zwei Stunden so modifiziert, dass du raubkopierte Spiele starten kannst.


Kannst mich ja ma besuchen    übers Internet geht das schlecht.
Aber kannst mir ruhig glauben. 
Google kanns dir sicher auch bestätigen.

Joa, mit dem Layerbreak muss man schon aufpassen.


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 08.10.2008 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach so, ich dachte, dass du dich auf den zeitpunkt der releases beziehen würdest. denn im netz landen die nicht später als PC versionen.


----------



## sickBoy82 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Selbst wenn der PC durch die Piraterie als Spieleplattform ausstirbt (was ich persönlich für nicht unwarscheinlich halte), was solls. Als Spieler geh ich dahin wo die Spiele sind, die ich spielen will, ob ich mir dazu nen 360/PS3 oder nen PC an den Monitor klemmen muss ist da relativ zweitrangig. Noch gibt es genügend gute Spiele und noch sind genägend angekündigt. Sollte sich das in absehbarer Zukunft ändern, who cares?


----------



## ING (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 08.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verschiebung ändert natürlich nichts am Kopierverhalten für den PC. Allerdings geben Konsolenspieler meistens 'ehrlicher' Geld aus als eben PC Spieler. Nehmen wir einfach mal BioShock als Beispiel, schau dir die Verkaufszahlen für PC an und vergleich diese mal mit den Verkaufszahlen für die XBox360.
> 
> Willst du mir jetzt allen ernstens erzählen, dass diese krasse Differenz nicht unbedingt am Kopierverhalten zu erklären ist? Dabei ist die Plattform "PC" sehr viel verbreiteter als eine XBox360, trotzdem wurden auf eben dieser sehr viel mehr Einheiten abgesetzt.


sicherlich ist die plattform pc verbeiteter als die konsole aber ich denke nicht als spieleplattform. da könnte unter anderem auch die begründung des geringen pc absatzes eines mulitplattform titels liegen wo alle plattformen zeitgleich bedient werden...

konsolen sind als spieleplattform stark verbreitet, besonders in den usa dominiert die konsole und der pc wird kaum als spieleplattform genutzt. bei solch einem titel greifen die leute natürlich dann auch zur kosolen version da man garantiert weiß das es problemlos läuft weil ich denke jemand der ne konsole zuhause hat wird nicht regelmäßig den rechner aufrüsten um das maximalie spielerlebnis zu erleben, dafür hatter sich ja die konsole gekauft 

außerdem hat der ruf der pc spiele doch etwas gelitten in der vergangenheit, teils übertriebene hardwareanforderungen, kopierschutzsystem die das spielen verhindern, drm, viele spätere releases als zur konsole (das gabs schon vor der raubkopierer debatte).

hätte ich eine konsole würd ich mir das spiel auch für die konsole kaufen weil ich weiß das es dann keinen streß damit gibt und die steuerung wäre akzeptabel (komme bis heute nicht mit diesen sticks in einem ego-shooter klar .

das die pc verkaufszahlen dann endgültig in den keller rutschen ist sicherlich auch den raubkopierer zu "verdanken", das will ich garnicht abstreiten aber es auf keinen fall das einzige problem.

und grundsäztlich ist als spieleplattform (!) der pc nicht so verbreitet wie die konsole, selbst hier im pcgames forum sind sehr viele mit ner konsole (siehe kommentare) bei denen sich eine gleichgültigkeit gegenüber dem pc als spieleplattform einstellt (siehe vorigen kommentar) und seit dochmal ehrlich, ihr kauft doch auch eher für die konsole weils einfach unkomplizierter ist. von daher fallen auch die verkaufszahlen für den pc generell niedriger aus.


----------



## N-o-x (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sickBoy82 am 08.10.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn der PC durch die Piraterie als Spieleplattform ausstirbt (was ich persönlich für nicht unwarscheinlich halte), was solls. Als Spieler geh ich dahin wo die Spiele sind, die ich spielen will, ob ich mir dazu nen 360/PS3 oder nen PC an den Monitor klemmen muss ist da relativ zweitrangig. Noch gibt es genügend gute Spiele und noch sind genägend angekündigt. Sollte sich das in absehbarer Zukunft ändern, who cares?


Das ist doch mal ein Wort!


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sickBoy82 am 08.10.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn der PC durch die Piraterie als Spieleplattform ausstirbt (was ich persönlich für nicht unwarscheinlich halte), was solls.


Der PC wird nicht als Spieleplattform aussterben sondern der Schwerpunkt wird künfig wohl eher auf MMO's bzw Multiplayerspielen im Allgemeinen liegen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> sickBoy82 am 08.10.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Spezialisierung auf bestimmte Genres dürfte kaum zu vermeiden sein. Der Trend ist ja schon länger erkennbar. Jump & Runs, Prügelspiele, Thrid-Person-Shooter, verschiedene Arcade-Racer und sonstige Konzepte verschwinden stärker aus den Regalen, oder die entsprechenden Titel verkaufen sich immer schlechter (alle Rennspiele die nicht Trackmania heißen). 

Ich kann aber auch wirklich verstehen, warum Leute das Spielsystem wechseln. Ich bin fast 24, quasi mit beiden Beinen im Grab (^^), und so langsam wird es mir einfach zu unkomfortabel, Spiele auf dem PC zu spielen. Klar, als Arbeitsgerät mit Multimedia-Einschlag ist das Ding nicht im Ansatz zu ersetzen, und wäre es in Deutschland legal, dann würde ich sogar meinen Akoya Mini heiraten, aber als alleinige Spielemaschine hat der PC bei mir absolut keinen relevanten Stellenwert mehr. Aufrüstung, Kopierschutz, Installationen (erst gestern bei der Bond-Demo...^^), Probleme mit der Kompatibilität wenn man das OS wechselt, potentiell anfällige Technik, die kaum länger als 5 Jahre bei exzessiver Nutzung funktioniert.  Zum Spielen gibt es für mich einfach andere Konzepte, die dafür besser ausgelegt sind, und einen höheren Komfort versprechen. Und scheinbar stehe ich mit dieser "kontroversen" Meinung nicht alleine da. Es gibt ja genug "Gleichgesinnte", die regelmäßig Titel über die 3 Millionen Marke verhelfen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## EvilEyE12 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ausrede - Sobald es released wird wird es das Spiel im Netz geben - egal wann...


----------



## N-o-x (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				EvilEyE12 am 08.10.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausrede - Sobald es released wird wird es das Spiel im Netz geben - egal wann...


Hat das irgendjemand bestritten?


----------



## Boesor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				EvilEyE12 am 08.10.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausrede - Sobald es released wird wird es das Spiel im Netz geben - egal wann...



Ich frage mich ja, wofür ein hersteller eine Ausrede braucht.
ich meine klar, du brauchst eine wenn du zu spät nach Hause kommst, aber wieso der Hersteller?
Zumal dein etwas kurzer Einwand ja bereits weiter oben entkräftet wurde


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.10.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schlussendlich hast du einfach einen hass auf konsolen der mir zwar am arsch vorbei geht aber du versuchst das auch noch zu begründen, darum find ichs etwas lächerlich. das ewige gejammer der pc fraktion. würde man eine best of pc games threads 2007 machen , würd eman sehen das grösstenteils themaunabhängig der pc konsolen krieg ausdiskutiert wurde. egal um welchen titel oder firma es ging. ausser in den hardware threads vielleicht. egal wie vielemale man darauf aufmerksam macht diese ewig leide thema sein zu lassen , es kommt immer wieder zur sprache. leider machen sternträger oftmals fröhlich mit und behaupten dann auch noch sie wissen wer hier welchen markt kaputt macht. wer an was schuld sein soll usw... was soll das?????

als wäre das thema raubkopie ein neues. das gibts schon so lange wies spiele gibt. mit einem grossen unterschied der bereits genannt wurde. heuet kosten spiele produktionen teilweise soviel wie filmproduktionen. das geld muss schon rein aus wirtschaftlicher sicht wieder reinkommen. 

auf den konsolen gibts einfach mehr geld zu verdienen. sie sprechen einfach eine grössere kundschaft an. das ist keine verschwörung sondern eine rein wirtschaftliche entscheidung!! 
vom freak bis zum casual gamer fühlen sich viele von konsolen angesprochen. die sind teilweise zu "faul" oder zu wenig gut ausgerüstet um sich eine gebrannte version eines spiels zu besorgen. dann geben sie die 60 euro halt aus ! 
wenn ein paar pc spieler sich da ungerecht behandelt fühlen intressiert das die firmen nicht sonderlich warum sollte es ? geld machen sie auf andern systemen genug. die gewissensfrage stellt sich auch nicht wenn man eine 300 millionen produktion an den mann/frau bringen will

bei den pc spielern ist es halt verlockender und geht einfacher von der hand eine raubkopie zu benutzen. man muss seinen pc nicht "modden" cd keys/cracks findet man überall im netz und seiten die es anbieten hat es genug. so entsteht das grosse raubkopie problem im pc sektor aus meiner sicht. das ist schade den gerade adventure,strategie und rollenspiele sind meiner meinung nach eine pc domäne und werden vielleicht bald aussterben oder verlagert weil ausser den grossen firmen niemand mehr das risiko schlechter verkaufszahlen eingehen will!!

diese entwicklung wird sich nicht bessern sondern noch verschlechtern aus der sicht der firmen gibts 2 möglichkeiten. man beharrt auf pc exklusiv und muss evntuell mit schlechten verkaufzahlen rechnen die nicht den ausgaben entsprechen oder man steigt auf mehrere plattformen um und kann mehr kunden ansprechen. das ist die realität lieber shadow und nichts anderes ........


----------



## Spruso (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde, wenn man den Vergleich mit den Verkaufszahlen anführt, sollte man aber auch die jeweiligen Releasedaten miteinbeziehen.
So etwa bei Mass Effect. Ich persönlich habe lange auf die PC-Version gewartet, da ich keine Konsole habe. Viele haben jedoch das Spiel schon auf der Konsole gespielt und so ist es nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, dass die PC-Absätze hinterherhinken. Das wird auch in diesem Fall hier so sein (wenn es überhaupt ein spielenswertes Spiel werden wird).

Ich persönlich vermisse die "alte" Zeit, als noch verschiedene Genres auf den verschiedenen Plattformen beheimatet waren.

Durch die Verwässerung dieser Trennlinien und die Herstellung von immer mehr Multiplatformtiteln gehen nämlich gewisse Dinge einfach verloren, da schlicht immer auf den kleinsten Nenner Acht gegeben werden muss. Und das ist nun mal die Konsolensteuerung (nicht die allgemeine Hardware, die ist den meisten Consumer-PCs überlegen).

Das hat zur Folge, dass gewisse Titel einfach nicht mehr existieren, da sie auf Konsolen nur schwer umsetzbar wären und deshalb zugunsten eines einfacher auf alle Plattformen zu portierenden Titels aufgegeben werden. So stirbt z.B. das Flugsimulationsgenre aus (mal abgesehen vom MS-FS), aus dem Grund, weil eine Konsole nun mal keine Joysticks mit HOTAS und zusätzlich einen Tastatur für die vielen weiteren Kommandos bieten kann.

Hier ist HawX ein wunderbares Beispiel. Das ist keine Simulation mehr, lässt sich aber leicht auf der Konsole steuern und kann auch ziemlich gut auf den PC portiert werden.

Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn wieder mehr auf diese Trennung geachtet werden würde. Für die Kunden spielt das eh keine grosse Rolle, da die meisten ja mindestens 2 der Plattformen zu hause stehen haben. Da liegt übrigens ein weiterer Hund begraben. Warum sollte sich jemand ein Spiel zwei mal kaufen (einmal Konsole, einmal PC). Kein Wunder gehen die PC-Verkäufe zurück (weil hier stimme ich zu, der grosser Vorteil der Konsole ist die einfach Installation und die garantierte Kompatibilität mit dem Spiel).

Ein Blick in die Zukunft wäre hier wirklich interessant, aber leider bleibt uns in diesem Zusammenhang nur Abwarten und Tee / Kaffee trinken     .


----------



## Mentor501 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mich durch fast 90 Kommentare zu schlagen die eh nur wieder vom Krieg zwischen Konsolen und PC Liebhabern handeln.

Mir geht diese ständige Raupkopiererei nähmlich auch auf den *piepton*.
Und Leute die das auch noch verteidigen oder meinen die Entwickler dramatisieren eh nur, nur um sich selbst zu rechtfertigen, können mich auch mal gehörig sonstwo.

Meine Güte warum geht es nicht ins Hirn der Leute das sie mit dieser Scheiße aufhören sollen, wenn sie kein Geld haben sollen sie sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, aber nicht dauernd "stehlen" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Das einzige was ich mir mal (bzw. vor einer Woche^^) Raubkopiert habe ist Bridge Commander, da ich erstens die CDs verloren hatte und zweitens niemand den ich kannte das Spiel besaß.
Außerdem ist das Spiel vor Jahren vom offiziellen Markt genommen worden.


Das Problem liegt bloss darin, das die Leute es schon als normal ansehen die Spiele zu klauen als zu kaufen.
Wie war das nochmal bei Two Worlds?
In den ersten zwei Wochen wurde das Spiel fast 2mal (oder war es sogar mehr?) mehr geklaut als gekauft.

Wann geht es endlich in das verdammte Hirn der Leute das man damit ein Verbrechen begeht?
Für mich ist sowas vollkommen unverständlich!

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die Entwickler endlich mal mit diesem Kopierschutz Blödsinn aufhören sollten, denn es nützt weniger als wenn man das Spiel komplett ohne auf den Markt werfen würde.
Sobald ein Spiel nähmlich keinen Kopierschutz mehr hat kauft es witzigerweise jeder Vollidiot der alle vorherigen noch gebrannt hat.

Dennoch, Leute die Spiele illegal brennen oder aus dem Internet runterladen sind in meinen augen nichts anderes als Verbrecher.


----------



## Nixtot (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Als ob Konsolenversionen nicht raubkopiert würden - blablub


----------



## spooky3000 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wenn ich diese zitate von den machern von "endwar" lese muß ich einfach nur lachen.
es ist mittlerweile genauso einfach konsolenspiele zu kopieren und unbezahlt zu spielen,wie es auch mit dem pc geht.
dabei wird der aufwand dafür immer geringer. das ist die traurige wahrheit an konsolen, doch sie ist noch für viele unbekannt,daher kann man auch gerne noch für unfertige titel,die im nachhinein noch gepatcht werden müssen, auch gleich 60-70€ als konsolenspiel verlangen.
im grunde geht man doch einfach mit dem problem um und schon steigen die umsätze der entwickler, vor allem für den PC:
1. macht innovativere spiele
2. siedelt sie preislich sowohl für konsole als auch für pc bei 35-40 € an
3. bringt die spiele fertig raus.

ich habe mir neulich s.t.a.l.k.e.r. clear sky gekauft,um festzustellen,daß das spiel ja noch extrem verbuggt ist.ich werde nie wieder von diesen entwicklern etwas kaufen,diese mechanismen sind eine farce.doch leider sind solche veröffentlichungen mittlerweile an der tagesordnung. für den kunden ist es schlicht verarsche, für ein modifiziertes,aber altes spiel, das auch noch völlig unfertig auf den markt geschoben wurde, auch noch viel geld hinzulegen.

ich kaufe meine spiele als originale, weil ich dann den anreiz darin sehe,mich in das spiel so richtig vertiefen zu können, es ohne größere probleme spielen zu können.
aber gerade das ist in letzter zeit mangels ideenlosigkeit und massiven programmierfehlern der entwickler nicht möglich.
piraterie ist eine schlimme sache,aber nur die reaktion auf eine ganz andere ursache: nämlich für unfertige schrottspiele so viel geld zu verlangen.

ich decke mich erst weit nach veröffentlichung der spiele mit ihnen ein,bei clear sky habe ich nen fehler gemacht.


----------



## Reen1982 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mentor501 am 08.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mich durch fast 90 Kommentare zu schlagen die eh nur wieder vom Krieg zwischen Konsolen und PC Liebhabern handeln.
> 
> Mir geht diese ständige Raupkopiererei nähmlich auch auf den *piepton*.
> Und Leute die das auch noch verteidigen oder meinen die Entwickler dramatisieren eh nur, nur um sich selbst zu rechtfertigen, können mich auch mal gehörig sonstwo.
> ...



   

Jupp seh ich auch so!!!!


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mentor501 am 08.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann geht es endlich in das verdammte Hirn der Leute das man damit ein Verbrechen begeht?
> Für mich ist sowas vollkommen unverständlich!


nein, es ist nur ein vergehen. wie diebstahl auch.


----------



## looser111 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

natürlich stimmt das was der man sagt. alle saugen die games und desshalb wird alles für konsole entwickelt. aber wieso sollen wir pc spieler 50€ für spiele zahlen die im beta zustand sind?
ich hab mir damals crysis gekauft wurde von crytek verarscht. wieso sollte ich dann warhead kaufen?
das selbe bei stalker clear sky wobei das würd ich nichteinmal saugen 
meiner ansichtnach muss die spieleindustrie einfach umdenken und mehr qualität bieten dann werden auch mehr leute ihre spiele kaufen.


----------



## Spruso (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mentor501 am 08.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch, Leute die Spiele illegal brennen oder aus dem Internet runterladen sind in meinen augen nichts anderes als Verbrecher.



Nimms mir nicht übel, aber was du hier so vehement anprangerst, gibst du ein paar Zeilen weiter oben selber zu?
Denn, auch wenn ein Spiel nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich ist und du niemanden kennst, der es hat, ist immer noch der Hersteller der Besitzer. Du begehst das Vergehen des Diebstahls also immer noch genauso.
Erst wenn das Spiel offiziell als Abandonware vom Hersteller freigegeben wird, ist es legal, es herunterzuladen (wenn das nie geschieht, Pech gehabt).

Also bitte vor dem aus dem Fenster lehnen ein wenig mehr nachdenken.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fyrex am 08.10.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 08.10.2008 11:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LEISTEN könnte sich jeder eine Konsole. Aber warum sollte man eine WOLLEN, das is ja der Punkt!
Du hast nie dieselbe Grafikpracht wie aufm HighEnd-PC, du bist gebunden (keine Mods, keine Erweiterungen, keine Maps), hast ne beschissene Steuerung (ausser bei Rennspielen, da gehts noch), kannst nich auf- und nachrüsten und gibst NOCH mehr Geld für Spiele aus. 
Also warum sollte ich mir ne Konsole kaufen?   
Nein danke.


----------



## McDrake (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 08.10.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Also warum sollte ich mir ne Konsole kaufen?
> Nein danke.


So.. jetzt kommen wir wieder auf ursprüngliche Thema zurück.
sonst gehts hier (wiedermal *gähn*) in Richtung
"Meins ist besser als deins", bzw "PC vs Konsolen" und das würde am Thema vorbei gehen.


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 08.10.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nie dieselbe Grafikpracht wie aufm HighEnd-PC


stimmt.



> du bist gebunden (keine Mods, keine Erweiterungen, keine Maps)


stimmt nicht. erweiterungen gibt's sehr wohl. zugegeben, weniger und selten gratis aber es gibt welche. und sie sind ab und zu sogar umsonst.



> hast ne beschissene Steuerung (ausser bei Rennspielen, da gehts noch)


reine geschmacksache. ich finde, dass es jede menge spiele gibt, die sich besser mit einem pad steuern lassen, ausser rennspiele z.b. noch action adventures, hack'n'slash, sportspiele (sagen mir nicht zu, aber trotzdem ist es so)...



> kannst nich auf- und nachrüsten und gibst NOCH mehr Geld für Spiele aus.


stimmt. aber dass die hardwarebasis sich nicht verändert, hat auch vorteile. z.b. werden bugs sehr viel schneller gefunden und ausgemerzt.



> Also warum sollte ich mir ne Konsole kaufen?
> Nein danke.


es zwingt dich ja keiner. wenn du keine willst, kauf eben keine.


----------



## ING (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mentor501 am 08.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann geht es endlich in das verdammte Hirn der Leute das man damit ein Verbrechen begeht?
> Für mich ist sowas vollkommen unverständlich!
> 
> ...
> ...


omg, man kanns aber auch übertreiben. dir ist klar das du damit das raubkopieren auf eine stufe mit mord, kindesschändung etc. gleichstellst?

scheint so als hätte die "raubkopierer sind verbrecher" kampagne sich doch erfolgreich in ein paar hirne eingebrannt :-o 

ps: nein, ich befürworte das raubkopieren nicht!


----------



## Boesor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.10.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> omg, man kanns aber auch übertreiben. dir ist klar das du damit das raubkopieren auf eine stufe mit mord, kindesschändung etc. gleichstellst?



Phhh, nur weil es einen Oberbegriff gibt (der hier rein rechtlich natürlich nicht zutrifft)stellt man doch nicht alle Verbrechen gleich.
Oder ist für dich ein Betrüger auch dasselbe wie ein Mörder?


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.10.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> omg, man kanns aber auch übertreiben. dir ist klar das du damit das raubkopieren auf eine stufe mit mord, kindesschändung etc. gleichstellst?


das nun auch wieder nicht, es gibt durchaus geringere verbrechen als mord und kindesmissbrauch. schwerer diebstahl ist auch schon eins.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



> LEISTEN könnte sich jeder eine Konsole. Aber warum sollte man eine WOLLEN, das is ja der Punkt!
> 
> 
> > aber nicht  jeder hat 2000 euro für nen high end pc mein freund!!
> ...


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 08.10.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht installieren, patchen ...


gepatcht muss ja mittlerweile leider auch werden. manchmal zumindest.
und installieren hilft auf der PS3 auch, exorbitante ladezeiten (wegen speichermangels natürlich) zu verringern.


----------



## rorinator (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

So, ich trag auch mal meinen Senf dazu bei.

Meiner Meinung nach sind sämtliche Sicherheitsmethoden in Spielen Schwachsinn. Sie kosten unnötig Geld und machen so die Spiele teurer. Ausserdem werden damit nicht die Downloader aufgehalten, denn meist ist beim Spiel gleich der passende Crack dabei. Stattdessen sind es die ehrlichen Spieler, die das Spiel nur 2x installieren dürfen, während die Diebe darüber lachen.

Ein gutes Beispiel wie man dieses Problem angehen kann, ist Bioware mit Mass Effect. Mass Effect ist ein super Spiel, für das es auch viel Support gibt, z.B. mit dem neuen Addon. Dieses Addon kann man aber nur mit einem legalen Code aktivieren.

Ich finde, das eine Abfrage eines GÜLTIGEN Codes vollkommen ausreicht. Auch sollten ehrliche Käufer mehr mit exklusiven Inhalten belohnt werden. Ein Spiel aus dem Internet laden und mit einem Key Generator aktivieren ist schön und gut, aber wenn der Key nicht Original ist, hat das Spiel nur einen "Demo-Modus", so einfach ist das.

Auch finde ich die Preise für Spiele völlig überzogen. Der normale Kaufpreis von 50€ ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht gerechtfertig. Aktuelle Kinofilme verschlingen ein vielfaches an Produktionskosten von einem Spiel, und kommen als DVD trotzdem für knapp 30€ auf den Markt. Klar, die Produktionskosten relativieren sich auch etwas durch das Kino, aber trotzdem sind die Kosten viel höher als bei einem Spiel.

Kleines Beispiel: 
Produktionskosten Krieg der Welten - 300 Mio Dollar
Produktionskosten Crysis - 20 Mio Dollar

Und was das Thema betrifft, das nur PC-Spieler Raupkopien hätten: Sämtliche Spielesysteme die das Medium DVD besitzen, sind 100% modbar. Eine PS2 modden kostet 25€, um eine Wii zu modden bezahlt man etwa 50€. Hacker haben es bereits geschafft, Spiele ISO's von XBOX360 und sogar PS3 Spielen über die Festplatte zu starten.

Raupkopien existieren also auf jeder Konsole. Und auch, wenn es auf dem PC sehr viel einfacher ist, ein Spiel runterzuladen:

Was ist mit dem Spiel ansich?

PC Spiele sind oftmals verbuggt, haben fehlenden Support, müssen installiert und deinstalliert werden und können im schlimmsten Fall nicht mal richtig starten (Siehe Clear Sky). Außerdem werden die Nutzer durch Codes, Zwagnsaktivierung und Installationslimit in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Sollte der PC Spieler nicht für solche Dinge entlohnt werden? Ich persönlich fände einen Computerspielneupreis von 30€ sehr angemessen. Dafür sollten die Sicherheitssysteme abgeschafft und gegen eine Telefonaktivierung o.Ä. ersetzt werden. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dadurch würden die Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe schnellen.


----------



## N-o-x (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 08.10.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 08.10.2008 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betrug ist nur ein Vergehen.   So würde seine Argumentation wieder Sinn machen, wenn man denn in Verbrechen und Vergehen kategorisiert.


----------



## Celica26 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Reen1982 am 08.10.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mentor501 am 08.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   

(Ich darf ja wegen meiner "moralisch verwerflichen" Ansichten nichts mehr zum Thema Raubkopien schreiben wegen der "MeinungsFREIHEIT" hier im Forum von daher habe ich meine Meinung bildlich dargestellt)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 08.10.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, wenn man den Vergleich mit den Verkaufszahlen anführt, sollte man aber auch die jeweiligen Releasedaten miteinbeziehen.
> So etwa bei Mass Effect. Ich persönlich habe lange auf die PC-Version gewartet, da ich keine Konsole habe. Viele haben jedoch das Spiel schon auf der Konsole gespielt und so ist es nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, dass die PC-Absätze hinterherhinken. Das wird auch in diesem Fall hier so sein (wenn es überhaupt ein spielenswertes Spiel werden wird).


Ich glaube kaum, dass es einen großen Unterschied für den PC-Bereich macht, wenn eine entsprechende Version zeitgleich oder nah mit den Konsolenversionen erscheint. Siehe BioShock, Call of Duty 4, Need for Speed, Star Trek Legacy, Stranglehold, Rainbow Six Vegas und Co. IMMER verkaufte sich die Konsolenfassung deutlich (!) besser, was schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt, dass in vielen Teilen der Welt die Konsole schon immer ein dominierender Faktor war. Das ist nicht erst seit der XB360 so, bereits PS1 und ganz besonders die PS2 schlugen nachhaltig ein. Selbst nach 8 Jahren im Geschäft verkauft sich die PS2-Software noch halbwegs vernünftig (in Deutschland ist gerade Fifa2009 für PS2 auf Platz 2 der Verkaufscharts). 





> Ich persönlich vermisse die "alte" Zeit, als noch verschiedene Genres auf den verschiedenen Plattformen beheimatet waren.


Hatte Vorteile, ja. Aber auch viele Nachteile. Wenn ich Resident Evil 5 UND GTA4 spielen will, dann muss ich heute zwischen PS3 und XB360 wählen. Damals hätte es die Titel vll. nur auf der Playstation gegeben. Mehrplattformentwicklungen sind bequem, haben natürlich aber auch viele Nachteile, wie eben mangelhaft angepasste Spiele an die jeweilige technische Grundlage.


> Und das ist nun mal die Konsolensteuerung (nicht die allgemeine Hardware, die ist den meisten Consumer-PCs überlegen).


Selbst die ist heute nicht mehr der totale Graus. Die Zeiten von SNES und Genesis sind vorbei, wo man sich beim Spielen blutige Finger geholt hat. Die aktuellen Pads sind schon recht verträglich - wenn man sich eingestehen kann, dass Spiele auch so Spaß machen. Die Wii-Steuerung ist im idealen Fall generell idiotensicher.


> Das hat zur Folge, dass gewisse Titel einfach nicht mehr existieren, da sie auf Konsolen nur schwer umsetzbar wären und deshalb zugunsten eines einfacher auf alle Plattformen zu portierenden Titels aufgegeben werden. So stirbt z.B. das Flugsimulationsgenre aus (mal abgesehen vom MS-FS), aus dem Grund, weil eine Konsole nun mal keine Joysticks mit HOTAS und zusätzlich einen Tastatur für die vielen weiteren Kommandos bieten kann.


Na, hier muss man klar dem PC-Segment, bzw. den Käufern die Schuld geben. Auf gut Deutsch: Kein Schwein hat Flight Unlimited, System Shock 2 und sonstige eher andersartige / komplexe Konzepte gekauft. Selbst "arcadige" Flugsims wie "Gunship!" wollte keiner auf dem PC spielen. Looking Glass ist damals an dieser Entwicklung im Markt verreckt. Wenn die schon keiner auf dem PC haben wollte, warum sollte man die jetzt auf Konsolen spielen wollen? Zumal der Gamingmarkt generell immer mehr zu einer Folge von schnellen Konsummitteln ohne richtigem Inhalt verkommt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> (Ich darf ja wegen meiner "moralisch verwerflichen" Ansichten nichts mehr zum Thema Raubkopien schreiben wegen der "MeinungsFREIHEIT" hier im Forum von daher habe ich meine Meinung bildlich dargestellt)


Natürlich darfst du deine ehrliche Meinung sagen es könnte allerdings sein das sie dann von einem Sterni modifiziert oder ganz weggewischt wird.


----------



## Boesor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 08.10.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.10.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Betrug ist ab einer gewissen Summe natürlich ein verbrechen


----------



## Raptor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Und schon wieder ein Thema an dem sich die geister scheiden und was wohl auch noch emotional bewegt. Bei dem was der eine oder andere hier von sich gibt hätte ich Lust auf selben (teilweise sehr niedrigen Niveau) zu antworten, aber ich versuche mal nicht ganz so emotional an die Sache ran zu gehen.
Die Aussage im Artikel kann nicht nachgewiesen werden. Darüber hinaus gibt es wichtige Punkte zu dennen es keine verlässlichen oder gar keine Zahlen gibt:
 * Im welchen Verhältniss stehen Konsolen und GamerPCs
 * Wieviele der illegalen Versionen würden bei einem funktionierenden Kopierschutz (denn es   
    nicht gibt) das Spiel kaufen. (Dazu wird es wohl nie eine verlässliche Zahl geben)
 * Wieviele Leute besitzen eine Konsole und einen PC und kaufen sich das Spiel schon auf der 
   Konsole bevor es für den PC rauskommt
 * Wieviele Raubkopien auf den Konsolen gibt es (Da es wohl möglich ist auch auf den 
    Konsolen eine Raubkopie zu nutzen) 
 * In wieweit haben Kopierschutz, verbuggte Spiele etc. dazu geführt das Spieler lieber auf 
   der Konsole zocken (reinlegen und es läuft)
 * Wieviel Schaden verursachen Raubkopien wirklich

Dazu kommt noch ein großer Punkt auf dem PC der hier selten oder gar nicht erwähnt wird und denn auch die Spielehersteller nicht ansprechen, *World of Warcraft*. World of Warcraft hat ca. 10 Millionen Spieler die alle PC-Spieler sind. Ich kenne ein paar WOW Spieler und die meisten Spielen kein anderes Spiel mehr und das schon seit Jahren. Wenn nur ein Viertel dieser Spieler kein anderes Spiel mehr spielt, dann hat das schon extreme Auswirkungen auf den Spielemarkt. 
Eine Aussage wie im Artikel, dass Raubkopierer den PC-Spielemarkt zerstören würden ist unterstes Niveau. Das ganze Thema ist zu komplex um eine einfache Aussage zu treffen. Darüber hinaus sind die Ursachen teilweise schwer zu erfassen. Darüber hinaus suchen viele Publisher und Spieleschmieden selten die Fehler bei sich sondern erstmal bei jemanden anderem, so wie es der Mensch sehr oft macht.


----------



## Boesor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 08.10.2008 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inklusive seiner selbst, damit das Martyrergehabe auch stimmt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 08.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt noch ein großer Punkt auf dem PC der hier selten oder gar nicht erwähnt wird und denn auch die Spielehersteller nicht ansprechen, *World of Warcraft*. World of Warcraft hat ca. 10 Millionen Spieler die alle PC-Spieler sind. Ich kenne ein paar WOW Spieler und die meisten Spielen kein anderes Spiel mehr und das schon seit Jahren. Wenn nur ein Viertel dieser Spieler kein anderes Spiel mehr spielt, dann hat das schon extreme Auswirkungen auf den Spielemarkt.


Das stimmt, was du sagst. Hab ich ja auch bei mir gemerkt, als ich damals mit WoW angefangen hab, hab ich fast ein halbes bis dreiviertel Jahr kein anderes Spiel mehr gekauft, weil man da einfach so sehr beschäftigt ist, dass man kaum noch Zeit für andere Spiele hat. Wenn das vielen so geht, dann kann das schon Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen anderer Spiele haben.


----------



## Heavyflame (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Nur mal so selber zum Spiel, ich hab es auf der GC 2008 gespielt. Und muss sagen es ist wie WiC nur mit sehr guter Sprachsteuerung und schlechterer Grafik als WiC. Und brauch mal als PC Spieler die Sprachsteuerung? Ich als viel RTS-Spieler behaupte mal NEIN! Denn mit Hotkeys und Maus bin ich immernoch schneller als wenn ich da erst los labern muss. Höstens gut für simultane Befehle. Aber ich würde das Spiel auf dem PC nicht vermissen wenn es nicht kommen würde.

Kauft mal alle lieber CoH & Addon beiden zusammen schon für 20€ das ist das beste RTS seit WC3.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 08.10.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 08.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um himmels Willen ihr wollt doch keinen Märtyrer schaffen, das könnte zu tausenden von Nachahmern führen. Was wiederum zum Untergang dieser Seite führen würde wenn alle User gebannt wurden kommt keiner mehr vorbei um sich hier die ganze Werbung anzuschaun.


----------



## ING (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 08.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 08.10.2008 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und daher ab diesen punkt logischerweise auch kein vergehen mehr außerdem wäre es dann eine erstmal straftat, ob betrug auch in den bereich des verbrechen gehen kann weiß ich nicht...

ich hab einfach den eindruck das viele scheinbar nur den begriff verbrechen kennen und ihn immer benutzen obwohl dies die schlimmste form eines fehlverhaltens darstellt:

- ordnungswidrigkeit
- vergehen
- straftat
- verbrechen

wer ernsthaft raubkopieren in letzte kategorie einordnet hat meines erachtens was an der waffel. wenn unwissenheit dann sei es verziehen...


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.10.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n1
Aber mit AdBlockPlus und Co ist es ganz angenehm leer   

Aber mal ne Frage zu TC´s Endwar: Wird das eigentlich mehr actionlastig oder ein reines Strategiespiel? Also einzelnes Squad kommandieren und so.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.10.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> - ordnungswidrigkeit
> - vergehen
> - straftat
> - verbrechen
> ...


Viele plappern vielleicht auch nur gerne den Inhalt "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" Spots nach und denken sich "Mein Ferseher würde mich doch nicht anlügen"


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 08.10.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.10.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um mal schnell die Sache mit dem Betrug zu klären was er denn ist: Er ist kein Verbrechen und wird es auch nie werden können außer das StGB wird deutlich umgeschrieben.

Auszug aus dem StGB:


> § 12 Verbrechen und Vergehen
> (1) Verbrechen sind rechtswidrige Taten, die im Mindestmaß mit Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr oder darüber bedroht sind.
> (2) Vergehen sind rechtswidrige Taten, die im Mindestmaß mit einer geringeren Freiheitsstrafe oder die mit Geldstrafe bedroht sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raptor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 08.10.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 08.10.2008 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei manchen hier hat man echt eben diesen Eindruck


----------



## Visperer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

So ein Schwachsinn, wenn wir uns damals nciht gegenseitig die spiele auf disketten überschrieben hätten, dann gäbe es die Spieleindustrie im heutigen Umfang sicher gar nicht.

Des weiteren ist es doch so das die meisten spiele inzwischen in irgendeiner Form im Internet spielbar sind und das geht nur mit den Originaversionen. Also muss man sie sich kaufen wenn man das Spiel voll genießen will


----------



## excitusz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

einige merken nicht das sie beim Falschen Thema sind, es ist doch egal ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist oder zu teuer.
Es wird hier ein produkt hergestellt, wie ein Auto oder ne Uhr oder n Rad oder sowas und wenn ich höhre, Ach die Produzieren scheisse, kein wudner das viele raubkopieren, dann bekomme ich das kotzen.

Euch bleibt immer noch überlassen was ihr haben wollt was nicht, keiner zwingt euch dazu ein Schlechtes oder teures game zu kaufen und wers dann deswegen raubkopiert findest es nicht schlecht, ein schlechtes spiel wird nicht raubkopiert, weils ja eigentlich deswegen nicht gespielt werden will.


Begreift es doch endlich  Software ist ein Produkt was millionen kostet und die kosten werden immer höher aufgrund der Zukunft.

Also geht Arbeiten macht überstunden und kauft es euch, Spiele sind nicht alles, das Leben hat noch mehr zu bieten, ein oder zwei spiele alle 3 monate reichen doch und wenn ihr weniger rauchen würdet und koksen und drogen nehmen würdet dann würde sich 100% jeder schüller im monat mind 3 spiele leisten können, ich kenne kaum einen der nicht geraucht hat oder alk sauft.


----------



## excitusz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

übrigens kann man 2 wochen nach dem relese auch gebrauchte games für 50% weniger eaufen, also labert kein mist von wegen zu teuer.....

augen auf


----------



## ING (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@SGDrDeath: thx für die info, hat der thread doch noch was informatives hervorgebracht


----------



## McDrake (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				excitusz am 08.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens kann man 2 wochen nach dem relese auch gebrauchte games für 50% weniger eaufen, also labert kein mist von wegen zu teuer.....
> 
> augen auf


Das mit den gebrauchten Spielen funzt bei gewissen Kopierschutzmechanismen eben nicht mehr.


----------



## Lion2k7 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Und was ist mit der 360 Version? Die kopieren doch auch gerne...


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 08.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss man sollte niemanden vorverurteilen, aber die Verkaufszahlen sprechen nunmal Bände ... wie Nali oben schon meinte.


Wenn das alles nur daran liegt, dasses auf dem PC einfacher ist zu kopieren, warum verkaufen sich dann Spiele auf dem DS wie blöd, obwohl es da eigentlich genauso einfach ist ohne umbau/firmwareupdate, usw. zu kopieren?


----------



## Freezeman (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.10.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 08.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal, dass die meisten DS-Besitzer Menschen zwischen 5 und 16 Jahren sind. Und da die meisten Käufer Eltern sind, die vom "Raub"kopieren kaum Ahnung haben, wird eben nicht soviel kopiert.


----------



## Moleny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freezeman am 08.10.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.10.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Häufig dauert es bei denen auch etwas länger bis die Tatsache das es da spezielle Karten gibt im Freundeskreis die Runde gemacht hat. Nach dem ich meiner kleinen Schwester ne R4 Karte besorgt habe kam ihre Freundin auch auf die Idee sich eine zu holen.

Mittlerweile werden die Karten sogar in Ketten wie Medimax verkauft (und das obwohl sie ja auch DS-Spiele verkaufen) was mich sehr wundert ich musste das Teil damals noch bei einem kleinen Internetstore kaufen und ganz früher bekam man die Gameboyflashlinker überhaupt nicht in Deutschland und musste sie im Ausland kaufen.


----------



## Xnots1109 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Mich würde doch interessieren,
wie die Meinungen wären, 
würde ein Spiel 150€ statt 
den läppischen 50€ kosten...
Ob dann die Argumente nach fehlenden 
Spielinhalten, Bugs, Online-Aktivierung etc.
die gleichen wären...?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2008)

*Entwickler töten den PC!*

Es gibt hier nur einen der an der ganzen Sache schuld ist, das sind die Entwickler selbst und niemand anderes. Zählen wir doch mal die Punkte auf:

Umsetzungen: Ja, außen auf der Packung steht, dass man eine PC Version gekauft hat. Aber was bekommt man denn? Meist dürftige Konsolenumsetzungen, bei denen man das Gefühl hat, man würde mit einem Xbox Emulator spielen. Konsoliges Interface und Menüs, schlecht angepasste Steuerung sind nur ein paar der Makel. Dazu kommen einem viele PC Versionen wie Resteverwertungen vor, man bekommt Spiele auf dem PC die auf PS2 Niveau sind und die auf den Konsolen dagegen auf einer neuen Engine sind. Klar, dass der PC Spieler sich verarscht fühlt.

Bugs: Ja, früher gabs Beta-Tests kostenlos, heutzutage bezahlt man 45 Euro dafür. Es erscheinen ja auf dem PC mittlerweile Spiele die mehr Fehler als Programmzeilen enthalten. So nach dem Motto „Ein paar Patches werdens dann scho richten!“ So bekommt der PC Spieler ein Spiel das erst halb fertig ist und er wahrscheinlich Monate warten muss, bis es mal den Finalstatus erreicht und er es endlich anständig zocken kann.

Wäre das noch nicht genug, bekommt der ehrliche Käufer endlich den Genickschuß in dem ihm noch das ach so kundenfreundliche DRM auf die Nase gedrückt wird. Man bezahlt an der Kasse 45 Euro und muss dann online noch beweisen, dass man das Spiel auch ja brav gekauft hat. Vorkriminalisierung inklusive. Wechselt man dann öfter die Hardware muss man es nochmal aktivieren. Ja, es könnte sich in der neuen Grafikkarte ja ein Raubkopierer verstecken. Hat man die Anzahl dann verbraucht, muss man beim Publisher vor Knien ankriechen, um eine neue Lizenz zu bekommen, für ein Spiel, für das man eigentlich schon bezahlt hat. Und ist der Hersteller schlecht gelaunt und stellt seine Server einfach ab, kann man das Spiel gleich in die Mülltonne werfen.

Wie man sieht, ist der ehrliche PC Spielekäufer im Moment einfach der Dumme. Muss sich mit vielen Problemen rumschlagen und wird als Dank – das er das Spiel gekauft hat – auch noch wie ein Verbrecher behandelt. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich? So eine Branche kann überhaupt noch froh sein, dass es Leute gibt, die sich das noch gefallen lassen und überhaupt bereit sind für ein Spiel zu zahlen. Kaufst du dir momentan ein Spiel hast du meist nämlich nix, außer Ärger. Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Leute zu den Konsolen gehen oder sich die Spiele gleich saugen. Leider 

So lange da keine Einsicht seitens der Entwickler kommt, wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Freezeman (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hier nur einen der an der ganzen Sache schuld ist, das sind die Entwickler selbst und niemand anderes.


 Bitte was? Was für eine "gewagte" Aussage...


> Zählen wir doch mal die Punkte auf:


 Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt...



> Umsetzungen: Ja, außen auf der Packung steht, dass man eine PC Version gekauft hat. Aber was bekommt man denn? Meist dürftige Konsolenumsetzungen, bei denen man das Gefühl hat, man würde mit einem Xbox Emulator spielen. Konsoliges Interface und Menüs, schlecht angepasste Steuerung sind nur ein paar der Makel. Dazu kommen einem viele PC Versionen wie Resteverwertungen vor, man bekommt Spiele auf dem PC die auf PS2 Niveau sind und die auf den Konsolen dagegen auf einer neuen Engine sind. Klar, dass der PC Spieler sich verarscht fühlt.


Ist eine wahre Aussage,stimmt. Aber was dabei bewegt einen dazu das Spiel zu kopieren?



> Bugs: Ja, früher gabs Beta-Tests kostenlos, heutzutage bezahlt man 45 Euro dafür. Es erscheinen ja auf dem PC mittlerweile Spiele die mehr Fehler als Programmzeilen enthalten. So nach dem Motto „Ein paar Patches werdens dann scho richten!“ So bekommt der PC Spieler ein Spiel das erst halb fertig ist und er wahrscheinlich Monate warten muss, bis es mal den Finalstatus erreicht und er es endlich anständig zocken kann.


Es gibt PC-Only Spiele auf die das zutrifft. Aber sowas ist meist am Releasetag bekannt, niemand zwingt einen das Spiel zu kopieren, oder?



> Wäre das noch nicht genug, bekommt der ehrliche Käufer endlich den Genickschuß in dem ihm noch das ach so kundenfreundliche DRM auf die Nase gedrückt wird. Man bezahlt an der Kasse 45 Euro und muss dann online noch beweisen, dass man das Spiel auch ja brav gekauft hat. Vorkriminalisierung inklusive. Wechselt man dann öfter die Hardware muss man es nochmal aktivieren. Ja, es könnte sich in der neuen Grafikkarte ja ein Raubkopierer verstecken. Hat man die Anzahl dann verbraucht, muss man beim Publisher vor Knien ankriechen, um eine neue Lizenz zu bekommen, für ein Spiel, für das man eigentlich schon bezahlt hat. Und ist der Hersteller schlecht gelaunt und stellt seine Server einfach ab, kann man das Spiel gleich in die Mülltonne werfen.


Als Kopierschutz wäre etwas anderes sicherlich erträglicher für den Kunden, zumal diese Art nicht wirklich vor Raubkopien schützt. Aber der ehrliche Käufer kann das Spiel trotzdem ohne Einschränkungen zocken, kein Grund es zu kopieren.



> Wie man sieht, ist der ehrliche PC Spielekäufer im Moment einfach der Dumme. Muss sich mit vielen Problemen rumschlagen und wird als Dank – das er das Spiel gekauft hat – auch noch wie ein Verbrecher behandelt. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich? So eine Branche kann überhaupt noch froh sein, dass es Leute gibt, die sich das noch gefallen lassen und überhaupt bereit sind für ein Spiel zu zahlen. Kaufst du dir momentan ein Spiel hast du meist nämlich nix, außer Ärger. Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Leute zu den Konsolen gehen oder sich die Spiele gleich saugen. Leider


Der Käufer entscheidet immer noch selbst was er kauft. Und wenn sich der Käufer vor dem Kauf über das Produkt informiert wird er auch meist nicht enttäuscht. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht passt wirds nicht gekauft, so einfach ist das. Ich sehe da keinen Grund warum man sich das Spiel saugen sollte.



> So lange da keine Einsicht seitens der Entwickler kommt, wird sich nichts ändern.


Ich sehe das komplett anders. Die Käufer haben die Macht zu entscheiden ob ein Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht. Solange sie aber das Spiel kopieren, statt es liegen zu lassen oder zu kaufen ändert sich nie was.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.10.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 08.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. riesige userbasis
2. teilweise andere käuferschichten (nicht nur das alter dürfte hier eine rolle spielen, sondern auch die nationalität (ich schätze mal, das raubkopiererei in japan nicht unbedingt das riesenthema ist)
3. es ist eine zusatzhardware vonnöten, was es schon mal "schwieriger" macht 
4. es wird ganz sicher auch auf dem ds kopiert


----------



## silencer1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Solange es so einen Mist wie Onlineaktivierungen gibt, kann der PC-Markt von mir aus vor die Hunde gehen. Ich spiele lieber auf der Konsole.


----------



## unclesam (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann Ubi verstehen, würd ich genauso machen. Raubkopierer sind eben verbrecher, die unser Hobby mitzerstören. Danke dafür.  Schönreden lässts sich nicht.


----------



## oceano (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



> Umsetzungen: Ja, außen auf der Packung steht, dass man eine PC Version gekauft hat. Aber was bekommt man denn? Meist dürftige Konsolenumsetzungen, bei denen man das Gefühl hat, man würde mit einem Xbox Emulator spielen. Konsoliges Interface und Menüs, schlecht angepasste Steuerung sind nur ein paar der Makel. Dazu kommen einem viele PC Versionen wie Resteverwertungen vor, man bekommt Spiele auf dem PC die auf PS2 Niveau sind und die auf den Konsolen dagegen auf einer neuen Engine sind. Klar, dass der PC Spieler sich verarscht fühlt.
> 
> Bugs: Ja, früher gabs Beta-Tests kostenlos, heutzutage bezahlt man 45 Euro dafür. Es erscheinen ja auf dem PC mittlerweile Spiele die mehr Fehler als Programmzeilen enthalten. So nach dem Motto „Ein paar Patches werdens dann scho richten!“ So bekommt der PC Spieler ein Spiel das erst halb fertig ist und er wahrscheinlich Monate warten muss, bis es mal den Finalstatus erreicht und er es endlich anständig zocken kann.



Du siehst nur das negative.   
Ich finde als PC-Spieler profitiert man auch ein bisschen von den Konsolen. Es gibt zB einige Multiplattform-Titel, die sind gar nicht so schlecht und wer weiss ob die ohne das riesige Vertriebspotenzial der Konsolen überhaupt entwickelt worden wären. Bioshock, Mass Effect, Assassins Creed (ja, ich fands gut   ) waren allesamt nicht nur gute Spiele, sondern auch erstklassige Ports.   

Mit fürchterlich verbuggten Spielen hatte ich auch schon lange kein Kontakt mehr - was aber eventuell auch daran liegt, dass ich Rollenspiele grösstenteils meide   
Bei den Konsolen ist die Qualitätskontrolle bezüglich Bugs ja etwas strenger, deshalb fällt ein grosser Teil von Bugs schonmal weg. Was übrig bleibt sind höchstens irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme bei mancher Hardware, was sich aber oftmals mit einem Treiber-Update oder Hotfix beheben lässt. 

Konsolige Menüs/Interface stören mich nicht wirklich. Gibt vielleicht ein Abzug in der B-Note, aber ansonsten kann ich damit leben. Um Ego-Shooter, die hauptsächlich für die Konsole gemacht wurden, mache ich eher ein Bogen, da man gerade beim Aiming die Konsolen-Herkunft spürt. Entweder ist da ein Aimbot im Weg oder das Fadenkreuz ist viel zu gross oder es ist einfach nur langweilig und anspruchslos. Zum Glück gibts davon aber nicht sehr viele und in Sachen Ego-Shooter hat man auf dem PC ohnehin genügend erstklassige Alternativen. 

Als einziges aktuelles Extrem-Negativ-Beispiel auf das deine Kritikpunkte zutreffen würden, fällt mir nur Mercenaries2 ein. Aber das Spiel ist nicht nur ein fürchterlicher Port, sondern auch insgesamt so miserabel, es würde mir nichtmals auf der Konsole Spass machen.....  


EDIT:

@ Freezeman: Ich glaube Shadow_Man wollte mit seinem Post nicht das Raubkopieren rechtfertigen


----------



## Freezeman (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				oceano am 08.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Freezeman: Ich glaube Shadow_Man wollte mit seinem Post nicht das Raubkopieren rechtfertigen



Das ist mir schon klar. Jedoch denke ich, dass man nicht die Entwickler für Raubkopien verantwortlich machen sollte, sondern in erster Linie immer noch die Raubkopierer selbst.
Alle von Shadow aufgeführten Gründe sind keine Ursache dafür, dass es so viele Raubkopien gibt.


----------



## Raptor (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				unclesam am 08.10.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Ubi verstehen, würd ich genauso machen. Raubkopierer sind eben verbrecher, die unser Hobby mitzerstören. Danke dafür.  Schönreden lässts sich nicht.


Genau dieses Denkmuster ist zu Schwarz/Weiß und spielt im Endeffekt nur den Entwicklern und Publishern in die Hände. Einfach alles von den Publishern schlucken aber daran das weniger Spiele verkauft werden ist ja der Raubkopierer schuld. So einfach darf man es sich nicht machen, aber man hat bei einigen Entwicklern und Publishern den Eindruck als ob es so ist. Und es gibt auch Beispiele die dagegen sprechen, so z.B. Sins of a Solar Empire, dass ohne Kopierschutz über 500000 mal verkauft wurde. Raubkopien verursachen einen Schaden das bestreite ich gar nicht, die Frage ist nur wieviel wirklicher Schaden verursacht wird. Im schlimmsten Fall sind für den Entwickler die Kosten für einen Kopierschutz höher als der tatsächliche Nutzen.



			
				Freezeman am 08.10.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie man sieht, ist der ehrliche PC Spielekäufer im Moment einfach der Dumme. Muss sich mit vielen Problemen rumschlagen und wird als Dank – das er das Spiel gekauft hat – auch noch wie ein Verbrecher behandelt. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich? So eine Branche kann überhaupt noch froh sein, dass es Leute gibt, die sich das noch gefallen lassen und überhaupt bereit sind für ein Spiel zu zahlen. Kaufst du dir momentan ein Spiel hast du meist nämlich nix, außer Ärger. Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Leute zu den Konsolen gehen oder sich die Spiele gleich saugen. Leider
> 
> 
> Der Käufer entscheidet immer noch selbst was er kauft. Und wenn sich der Käufer vor dem Kauf über das Produkt informiert wird er auch meist nicht enttäuscht. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht passt wirds nicht gekauft, so einfach ist das. Ich sehe da keinen Grund warum man sich das Spiel saugen sollte.
> ...



Leider ist es nicht ganz so, viele Käufer schert es einfach nicht und andere haben und wollen von der Technik nicht genug Ahnung haben um den Kopierschutz besser zu verstehen und was er verursachen kann. Außerdem sehe ich es schon als Beeinträchtigung wenn man am Ende 10 bis 20 Spiele hat die man vor einem Upgrade seiner Hardware wieder deaktivieren muss und danach aktivieren muss (im besten Fall, im schlimmsten Fall kann man keine Deaktivierung vornehmen).

Übrigens wie einer meiner Vorredner schon erwähnt hat wollte Shadow_Man nicht das Raubkopieren rechtfertigen.


----------



## Celica26 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*

Eine kurze Frage...würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das seht.

Wo seht ihr den Unterschied zwischen den folgenden Fällen:

Fall 1:

- Die fiktive Person Max S. zieht sich ein Spiel von einem One Klick hoster runter, installiert es 
  und spielt es durch.

Fall 2:

Fall 1 ist noch nicht eingetreten. Zwei  Wochen vorher kauft ein Kumpel/Bekannter/Arbeitskollege was auch immer von Max S. das Spiel Original spielt es durch und leiht es anschließend an Max S. aus. Dieser Spielt es durch und gibt das Spiel anschließend an seinen Bekannten zurück.

So...in beiden Fällen hat Max S. das Spiel ohne zu Bezahlen durchgespielt. 

Wo ist da für Euch der Unterschied? Das eine ist Legal und das andere Illegal? In beiden Fällen sind dem Entwickler theoretisch Einnahmen durch Erschleichung von Leistungen flöten gegangen. 
Der nicht genau definierbare Schaden für den Entwickler ist aber sowohl im legalen, wie auch im illegalen Fall entstanden und ist in beiden Fällen identisch...theoretisch. Es müsste also also auch verboten sein ein Spiel auszuleihen an jemanden Privat   ...totaler Humbug in meinen Augen.
Die Grenzen der Legalität sind hier nach meiner Meinung ziemlich fließend und in einer grauen Zone angesiedelt.

Ich will hier nichts rechtfertigen...nur auf gewisse Zustände hinweisen von wegen Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kurze Frage...würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das seht.


Das im Fall 2 jemand das Spiel definitiv gekauft hat. Einer hat es gekauft & leiht es einem anderen aus. D.h. dem Hersteller entgehen in diesem Fall lediglich die Einnahmen von der zweiten Person.

In deinem Fall 1 ist die Bezugsgröße weitaus umfangreicher ... pro One Klick Hoster können es hunderte, wenn nicht sogar tausende herunterladen & der Hersteller hätte von niemanden Geld gesehen.

Merkst du den Unterschied?


----------



## Celica26 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				Rabowke am 08.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 08.10.2008 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe hier aber nur von der Bezugsgröße einer einzigen Person aus die das Spiel nur 1 mal runterlädt. Die Rahmenbedingungen und die theoretischen Möglichkeiten der Realität sind ja in beiden Fällen gleich.

Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen daß im Fall1 der Arbeitskollege das Spiel auch gekauft hat, Max S. jedoch davon einfach nichts mitbekommen hat. Am Schaden ändert sich in beiden Fällen doch nichts, außer das der illegale Download als nicht erlaubte Handlung durchgeführt wurde.

Ist evtl. eine etwas abstruse, jedoch praxisrelevante Theorie. Nach meiner Meinung entsteht in beiden Fällen weder Raub noch Diebstahl nach dem Gesetz. Der Download bleibt natürlich nach dem Gesetz illegal.


----------



## Freezeman (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 08.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es nicht ganz so, viele Käufer schert es einfach nicht und andere haben und wollen von der Technik nicht genug Ahnung haben um den Kopierschutz besser zu verstehen und was er verursachen kann. Außerdem sehe ich es schon als Beeinträchtigung wenn man am Ende 10 bis 20 Spiele hat die man vor einem Upgrade seiner Hardware wieder deaktivieren muss und danach aktivieren muss (im besten Fall, im schlimmsten Fall kann man keine Deaktivierung vornehmen).


 Und das rechtfertigt jetzt eine nicht bezahlte Kopie?



> Übrigens wie einer meiner Vorredner schon erwähnt hat wollte Shadow_Man nicht das Raubkopieren rechtfertigen.


Und wie ich dem Vorredner schon geantortet habe ist mir das auch bekann. Es geht darum, dass Raubkopierer an der Misere schuld sind und nicht die Entwickler.


----------



## unclesam (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 08.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> unclesam am 08.10.2008 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du selbst sagst, es ist ein Schaden. Und um diesen einzudämmen, bringen sie die umsatzträchtigen Konsolenversionen zuerst raus. So klein er ist, Raubkopierer tragen zumindest eine nicht unerhebliche Mitschuld am schlechten Ruf des PCs. Natürlich darf man das net als Freifahrtschein für die Publisher sehen, den Kunden z.B. mit Kopierschützen zu "nerven". Dennoch, wirtschaftlich gesehen ist und bleibt die Piraterie ein Schaden, der minimiert werden muss. Dass solche Maßnahmen - wie die Vernachlässigung der PC-Version - irgendwann kommen würden, dürfte jedem klar gewesen sein.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Uiiiiii tollllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Die tun ja gerade so, als ob des n gutes game wäre. Ich find es sieht mist aus. Story interessiert mich a net.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				Celica26 am 08.10.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist evtl. eine etwas abstruse, jedoch praxisrelevante Theorie. Nach meiner Meinung entsteht in beiden Fällen weder Raub noch Diebstahl nach dem Gesetz. Der Download bleibt natürlich nach dem Gesetz illegal.



nein, das ist sogar absolut praxisfern, du nennst es ja auch selbst "absurd".

oder kennst du tatsächlich jemanden, der sich ein spiel *kauft* - es dann *crackt*  (oder auch nicht, falls nicht nötig) - bei einem der bekannten downloaddienste *hochlädt* - einem freund (!!!) den *link* (am besten noch passwortgeschützt) *gibt * - der *lädt es sich als alleiniger "abnehmer"* herunter - und der besitzer des originas *spielt so lange nicht*, wie sein kompagnon den titel installiert hat (das hast du in deiner fallgestaltung nämlich vergessen).

ich denke mal, dass das so in der form wirklich noch niemals vorgekommen ist.   

ausserdem kann man gar nicht so sicher sein, dass der download in diesem falle auch wirklich "illegal" wäre, tendenziell nämlich eher nicht.


----------



## cosmo76 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*

Fakt ist, dass PC Spiele heute fast unspielbar auf den Markt geworfen werden,
siehe Sacred 2 im MP. Das macht es für mich wenig Sinn die Sachen aus dem Netz
zu ziehen, da warte ich lieber 3-6 Monate und kaufe mir das Orginal für 10-20 Euro
und kann dann dank diverser Patches das Spiel auch genießen. Allerdings können
die Entwickler auch nicht erwarten, dass man 50 Euro für etwas Unfertiges ausgeben
will. An sich wäre der Preis o.k., wenn es unverbuggt auf den Markt kommt. Die Entwicklungskosten sind nunmal radikal gestiegen,und schon damals hatte ich für "Railroad Tycoon" 120 DM hingelegt und das hatte Sid Meier fast alleine programmiert!


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*

Der Effekt der Raubkopien  ist bei weitem nicht so groß, wie von den Unternehmen immer behauptet wird!
Natürlich werden verschiedenste Medien massenhaft aus dem Internet illegal heruntergeladen, aber nur ein kleiner Bruchteil davon ist wirklich wirtschafltich schädigend für die Unternehmen. Es wird nämlich nie der Vergleich herangezogen, was sich die Downloader denn wirklich real kaufen würden, wenn sie die Möglichkeit des illegales Downloads nicht hätten. Viele CDs, Programme und Spiele würden von den meisten Usern nie für Geld gekauft werden, wodurch den Unternehmen also auch kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht. Es kann sogar der gegenteilige Fall eintreten: das Spiel gefällt dem Filesharer so gut, dass er es real kauft oder er möchte durch den Kauf Online-Modi oder ähnliches freischalten, die längerfristigen Spaß versprechen.
 Man sollte das Thema also nicht immer so einseitig betrachten, sondern neben den Filesharern auch die Unternehmen in die Pflicht nehmen. Spiele mit geradezu abstrusen Kopierschützen (ala Securom), DRM, Bugs ohne Ende und Spielzeiten, die kaum über einen Nachmittag hinausgehen (ala Crysis) für den stolzen Preis von 50 Euro zu verkaufen, ist auch ein starkes Stück. MIch wundert es nicht, dass Crytek sich über die Absatzzahlen von Crysis beschwert: aber eine Spielzeit von weniger Stunden und die Vorankündigung von massiver Hardwarevorausetzung bringt halt ihren Preis, und das ist in dem Fall die Kaufzurückhaltung der Kunden.
Würden die Unternehmen anständige Spiele ohne Bugs, ohne nervige Kopierschütze (die sowieso nach Tagen oder Wochen geknackt werden), mit anständiger Langzeitmotivation zum fairen Preis herausbringen, würden die Absatzzahlen auch wieder hochgehen. 
Filesharing hin oder her.


----------



## kriptonite (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*

Und wenn einem die Raubkopierer ausgehen, dann sind es auf einmal die Wiederverkäufer die den Gewinn schmällern und ganze Studios in den Ruin treiben. Sollen sie am Besten doch gleich die Games nur noch Online tageweise verleihen und sich dann wundern warum ihre Einnahmen immer weiter zurückgehen.

Wenn sich Entwiklungen nicht mehr lohen liegt dies nicht zu einem unerheblichen Teil daran, dass sie einfach zu teuer werden, da immer mehr Geld in die Präsentation und allen möglichen Grafikschnickschnack gesteckt wird, und nicht immer an den Raubkopieren oder die fast genauso bösen Wiederverkäufern.

Versteht mich aber bitte nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht das Raubkopieren gut heissen. Ich will nur, dass sich die Spieleentwickler mal wieder um die Leute kümmern die ihre Spiele kaufen.

Achso hier der Link zu dem Statement von Marty O'Donnell von Bungie über dei Wieder verkäufer


----------



## N-o-x (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				cosmo76 am 09.10.2008 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, dass PC Spiele heute fast unspielbar auf den Markt geworfen werden,
> siehe Sacred 2 im MP. Das macht es für mich wenig Sinn die Sachen aus dem Netz
> zu ziehen, da warte ich lieber 3-6 Monate und kaufe mir das Orginal für 10-20 Euro
> und kann dann dank diverser Patches das Spiel auch genießen. Allerdings können
> ...


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Einerseits wird sich (neben den Raubkopien) darüber aufgeregt, dass in der wichtigen Phase der ersten Wochen nach dem Verkaufsstart immer weniger Leute die Spiele kaufen, andererseits wird man ja gradezu genötigt auf die fehlerbereinigte Budgetversion zu warten. 

Manchmal drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf hier wird regelrecht am Markt vorbei entwickelt. Soll man halt ein paar Ressourcen von der Grafikabteilung in die Betatestabteilung verlagern, dann kaufe ich auch mal wieder ein Spiel zum Vollpreis.

Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, die Raubkopierer träfe keine Schuld. Ich seh das Ganze eh als riesigen Kreislauf. 

Spiele werden teuerer in der Entwicklung und gleichzeitig wird viel kopiert 
>> noch weniger Einnahmen 
>> Kosten müssen gespart werden
>> mehr Bugs
>> zusätzliche zum Kopierproblem noch weniger Vollpreisverkäufe
>> neuer "Kopierschutz" DRM
>> mehr Raubkopierer
>> weniger Einnahmen... usw. 

(kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit  )

Mal sehn wie lange das noch so geht und wann die Schwelle, dass selbst eine Portierung nicht mehr lohnt erreicht ist. Dann wird es auf dem PC wie weiter oben schon gesagt wurde nur noch Casual, Multiplayershooter und MMOs geben, achja und Valve. Und spätestens dann spiele ich nur noch meine alten Sachen. Meine ca. 150 Originale aus 15 Jahren Gaming dürften bis an mein Lebensende reichen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				cosmo76 am 09.10.2008 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, dass PC Spiele heute fast unspielbar auf den Markt geworfen werden,
> siehe Sacred 2 im MP.


Hast du Sacred 2 im Multiplayer überhaupt gespielt? Scheint mir nämlich nicht so.   

Wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt haben wir Sacred 2 am Releasetag für ca. 15-20h im Multiplayer gespielt mit sechs Leuten.

Es gab keine nennenswerten Probleme, ganz im Gegenteil zu Sacred 1 Multiplayer.

Das einzige, was uns mal negativ aufgefallen war, dass wir ein Quest nicht lösen konnten ... keine Ahnung warum.



> Allerdings können die Entwickler auch nicht erwarten, dass man 50 Euro für etwas Unfertiges ausgeben will. An sich wäre der Preis o.k., wenn es unverbuggt auf den Markt kommt.


Auch hier wieder ... wann hast du dein letztes Vollpreisspiel gekauft? Welches Spiel kostet denn heute noch 50 EUR? Nimm mal bitte EA Spiele nicht als Ausgangsbasis für deine Argumentation ... es gibt ja nun noch andere Publisher.

Um beim Beispiel Sacred 2 zu bleiben:

Am Tag der Veröffentlichung hat es 38 EUR gekostet im Media-Markt / Saturn. Am Montag darauf hat es "nur" noch 35 EUR gekostet. 



> Die Entwicklungskosten sind nunmal radikal gestiegen,und schon damals hatte ich für "Railroad Tycoon" 120 DM hingelegt und das hatte Sid Meier fast alleine programmiert!


Nun ja ... die Preise damals sind aber auch gefallen & 120DM war meistens die UVP des Herstellers. Vorallem Microsoft hatte diese UVP.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass Age of Empires 2 im Media-Point in Berlin 99 DM gekostet hat. Der Normalpreis war allerdings um die 90 EUR & das war, IMO, 1997 oder so in dem Dreh.

D.h. die Preise für Spiele sind eher gefallen anstatt gestiegen ... aber das wollen die meisten leider nicht wahr haben.


----------



## IXS (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*



			
				Rabowke am 09.10.2008 07:27 schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. die Preise für Spiele sind eher gefallen anstatt gestiegen ... aber das wollen die meisten leider nicht wahr haben.



Logische Sache. Je besser die Kopierschutzverfahren, desto geringer der Verbreitungsgrad der Software. Als Folge daraus kennen weniger Leute "diese Art Software", und es gibt weniger Interessenten für nachfolgende Titel.

Auch logische Sache: Fehlerbehaftete Demos eines Spiels sorgen eher dafür, dass das fertige Produkt uninteressant wird.  
Ein Beispiel wäre Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Als ich damals das Demo spielte, war ich total angeödet. Deswegen habe ich mir die Vollversion erst gute 2 Jahre später zugelegt. 
Ich dachte, mich tritt ein Pferd, das fertige Spiel war um "Lichtjahre" besser als das Demo.
Andererseits zeigen einem Bug-Demos wie von "Pure" , dass auch das fertige Spiel müllig ist.


Und, was auch logisch ist: Nicht jeder braucht ein neues Spiel. Viele spielen noch Spiele aus dem letzten Jahrtausend oder haben ihren Favoriten längst gefunden.
Es gibt Leute, die spielen nur Retro Spiele, weil die meisten Spiele von Heute eigentlich keine Spiele mehr sind. 
Die Online Rollenspiele nicht zu vergessen.

Der Markt ist übersättigt, die Programmierer werden (gefühlt) immer schlechter, von den Produkten ganz zu schweigen....
Für viele Programme müsste man eigentlich Geld bekommen, weil man 

a) Betatester spielt
b) Informationen für den Softwareersteller sammelt

...


----------



## skydiver0975 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*

Wie gut das es keine Möglichkeit gibt xBox Games und PS3 Games zu rippen! Die Konsolenindustrie hat sich selbst kastriert,als sie Festplatten einführte! Endwar wird auch für Konsolen am gleichen Tag als Rip auf einschlägigen Seiten zu haben sein!
Ein besserer Kopierschutz?? Es gibt keinen Kopierschutz,würden die Hersteller das Geld was sie in den kopierschutz stecken sich sparen,würde das Game deutlich günstiger werden...ergo würden viel mehr Leute das Game kaufen! Ascaron macht meiner Meinung nach mit Sacred 2 richtig... Eine Vollversion die man bis 24 Uhr spielen kann


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Entwickler töten den PC!*

Ihr habt recht, ich wollte es auf keinen Fall rechtfertigen. Es ist und bleibt eine Straftat. Ich wollte allerdings damit nur sagen, dass Hersteller durch ihr tun, eben manche Leute in die Warez Ecke regelrecht drängen. Siehe Spore. Da haben so viele das Spiel nur runtergeladen, um EA eins auszuwischen. Das war fast schon geplantes Massensaugen von einigen.
Gerade was die DRM Sache betrifft, hab ich schon in vielen Foren gelesen, dass sich das viele nicht gefallen lassen wollen und sollten das irgendwann alle Spiele haben, sie diese einfach nur noch runterladen wollen. Natürlich rechtfertigt dies das alles nicht, aber meiner Meinung nach drängen eben manche Hersteller durch ihre Art des Kopierschutzes die Leute in diese Ecke.


----------



## Vordack (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Monstermic am 08.10.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 08.10.2008 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um dich zu zitieren, das ist totaler Quatsch 

Nee, ernsthaft, Torrents kann man sich seit Jahren anschmeissen und ich schätze einfach mal das es seit ca. 7 Jahren sich nichts verändert hat. Es gab Emule, es gab ne .com  Seite wo man sich Cracks runterladen kann. Das einzige was sich in den letzen Jahren geändert hat ist die Download Geschwindigkeit. Okay, bevor das Internet etabliert wurde war es schwerer, allerdings gab es damals Schulhöfe. Einer kauft, 80 kopieren.

Bei Deinem letzen Absatz gebe ich die allerdings absolut Recht. Die Produktionskosten von Spielen ähneln schon denen von Hollywoodfilmen, die Zeiten wo 3 Programmierer in ner Garage nen Blockbuster programmieren konnten sind vorbei.

Nicht vergessen darf man allerdings auch daß die großen Spiele meistens Platformübergreifend produziert werden, es gibt also ein wesentlich größeres Kundenspektrum, während die Kosten (wegen der  Platformübergreifenden Produktion) nur marginal steigen.

Für Konsolen Raubkopien zu erstellen ist im Endeffekt fast genauso einfach wie beim PC. Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber man muss doch eigentlich "nur" einen Chip oder so in die Konsole stecken damit die gecrackten Teile funktionieren. Und da gibt es genug Seiten wo man sich so etwas bestellen kann.


----------



## Raptor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freezeman am 08.10.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 08.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein das habe ich auch nirgends behauptet. Warum greifst du jeden der hier nicht die Raubkopierer als schuldigen ansieht so an, als ob er nicht bezahlte Kopien rechtfertigen würde. Mit dem obigen Absatz wollte ich nur deutlich machen, dass es eben bei Spielen anscheinend die normalen Marktsituation nicht wirken. Wie gesagt ist es vielen Spielern egal was für ein Kopierschutz drauf ist und was für Beinträchtigungen dabei sind. Wenn dann aber doch mal weniger Spiele verkauft werden dann ist nur der Raubkopierer schuld. Würde es mehr Leute jucken was der Kopierschutz bewirkt, sowie die Beeinträchtigungen dann würde sich vermutlich auch ein Spore absolut nicht mehr rentieren. Dazu kommt noch das viele teure Spiele durch gute Werbung Käufer anlocken und das Sachen wie DRM verheimlicht werden. Viele Käufer von Spore wußten erst im Nachhinein über diesen Kopierschutz Bescheid. Die klassische Situation schlechtes Produkt = weniger Käufer scheint einfach im Spielemarkt so nicht zu funktionieren.



> Freezeman am 08.10.2008 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die Entwickler haben somit einen Freifahrtschein oder was? Es sind zu hundert Prozent die Raubkopierer schuld? Es wurden nur wegen den Raubkopien weniger Spiele verkauft und nicht wegen verbuggten Spielen und DRM Beeinschränkungen?
Diese Antwort dass an der ganzen Misere nur die Raubkopierer Schuld sind ist einfach gesagt Bullshit. Ich will das Raubkopieren nicht rechtfertigen und behaupte auch nicht das dadurch kein Schaden entsteht, aber durch so eine verallgemeinerung macht man es sich doch ganz leicht. Sehr wenig im Leben ist so einfach das man sagen kann, dass nur eine Seite Schuld hat etc. . Du solltest mal versuchen ein Thema von mehreren Seiten zu beleuchten. Ich gebe zu ich mach das auch nicht immer, ich versuche es aber. Und bei diesem Thema ist der Spruch den du bringst und von vielen Entwicklern/Publishern gebracht wird ein Blankoschein. Ich (der Entwickler) bin nicht Schuld es war ja der "böse" Raubkopierer der alles verursacht hat. Ich (Entwickler) brauche keine Änderungen weil ich habe ja überhaupt keine Mitschuld an der Misere. 
Wenn man sich dann viele Posts die hier stehen durch den Kopf fahren lässt, sieht man das die Entwickler/Publisher auch eine große Mitschuld an der aktuellen Situation sind. Aussagen wie die Raubkopierer sind an der Misere schuld schieben nur die eigene Verantwortun von einem selber weg. Ein ähnliches schönes Beispiel zu sowas sind Flugzeugunfälle und -abstürze. Es wird bei jedem Flugzeugunfall oder -absturz mit als erstes von einem Pilotenfehler gesprochen. Der Pilot kann sich oft nicht mehr wehren und ist somit ein leichter Sündenbock dem man alle Fehler zuweisen kann.


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Vordack am 09.10.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ernsthaft, Torrents kann man sich seit Jahren anschmeissen und ich schätze einfach mal das es seit ca. 7 Jahren sich nichts verändert hat.



Falsch. Vor sieben Jahren war Internet noch wesentlich teurer und langsamer und von daher auch weniger zum saugen großer Files geeignet.


> Nicht vergessen darf man allerdings auch daß die großen Spiele meistens Platformübergreifend produziert werden, es gibt also ein wesentlich größeres Kundenspektrum, während die Kosten (wegen der  Platformübergreifenden Produktion) nur marginal steigen.


Und wenn eine der Plattformen nicht mehr rentabel genug sind, dann wird dort die Produktion eingestellt, bzw. vernachlässigt. Wollen wir das? Nein, ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich will auch nicht das der PC nur noch für Onlinespiele herhält. Von daher würde ich schon eine Einstellungsänderung begrüßen. All die ganzen genannten Argumente, von den immer gleichen Leuten, dass Raubkopieren schön zu reden, kann ich nicht mehr hören. Sicherlich ist das Raubkopieren nicht der einzige Grund für schlechtere Verkaufszahlen im PC Segment aber einer der Hauptgründe!! Und das bestätigen immer mehr Leute, sogar die Spieleentwickler selber und nicht nur die "Geldhungrigen Publisher".
Leider denken und verhalten sich Viele zu kurzfristig, in dem sie es nicht für nötig erachten, Geld für etwas auszugeben, was man auch kostenlos haben kann. SPäter wird dann wieder nach gut altdeutscher Manier gemeckert, was das Verhalten der Publisher und Entwickler, bezüglich des PC Spielemarktes soll^^^



> Für Konsolen Raubkopien zu erstellen ist im Endeffekt fast genauso einfach wie beim PC. Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber man muss doch eigentlich "nur" einen Chip oder so in die Konsole stecken damit die gecrackten Teile funktionieren.


  
Wie kann man sich nur in einem so kurzen Satz selber wiedersprechen.

MfG


----------



## Celica26 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Also wenn ich irgend einen Chip auf mein Mainboard pflanzen müsste damit ich Rohlinge abspielen kann, stünde ich vor einem sehr grossen Problem...soviel zum Thema "gleicher Aufwand"


----------



## TB-NitroX (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie es mit Unterstützung von seitens der Hardwarehersteller und evtl Microsoft für die hersteller von PC Games aussieht.

Mal angenommen der Pc würde wirklich als Spielekonsole aussterben - dann wird aber z.B
nVidia und ATI mituntergehen. Wer braucht dann noch highendgrafikkarten?

Ich z.B habe mir neulich erst einen komplett neuen Pc zugelegt, eben deshalb weil ich endlich mal wieder neue Games zocken wollte.. auf HIGH.Und aufrüsten tue ich acuh nur aus diesem Grunde.Meine Freunde übrigens auch.


----------



## Raptor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 09.10.2008 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor sieben Jahren waren aber die Files nicht so groß wie jetzt und so teuer war das Internet nun auch nicht. Es war vielleicht nicht ganz so einfach wie heute, aber im Grunde hat sich in den sieben Jahren kaum was verändert.



> > Nicht vergessen darf man allerdings auch daß die großen Spiele meistens Platformübergreifend produziert werden, es gibt also ein wesentlich größeres Kundenspektrum, während die Kosten (wegen der  Platformübergreifenden Produktion) nur marginal steigen.
> 
> 
> Und wenn eine der Plattformen nicht mehr rentabel genug sind, dann wird dort die Produktion eingestellt, bzw. vernachlässigt. Wollen wir das? Nein, ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich will auch nicht das der PC nur noch für Onlinespiele herhält. Von daher würde ich schon eine Einstellungsänderung begrüßen. All die ganzen genannten Argumente, von den immer gleichen Leuten, dass Raubkopieren schön zu reden, kann ich nicht mehr hören. Sicherlich ist das Raubkopieren nicht der einzige Grund für schlechtere Verkaufszahlen im PC Segment aber einer der Hauptgründe!! Und das bestätigen immer mehr Leute, sogar die Spieleentwickler selber und nicht nur die "Geldhungrigen Publisher".
> Leider denken und verhalten sich Viele zu kurzfristig, in dem sie es nicht für nötig erachten, Geld für etwas auszugeben, was man auch kostenlos haben kann. SPäter wird dann wieder nach gut altdeutscher Manier gemeckert, was das Verhalten der Publisher und Entwickler, bezüglich des PC Spielemarktes soll^^^


Okay nur weil die Entwickler jetzt auch so was sagen wie die Publisher stimmt es auf einmal. Raubkopieren ist einer der Hauptgründe? Bitte dann sollen mal Fakten auf den Tisch. Neutrale Studien, Zahlen die dokumentiert sind etc. . Sowas gibt es aber nicht und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie geben. Hinter solchen Sätzen wie "Die Raubkopiere sind an der Misere schuld" etc. stecken doch keine fundierten Fakten sondern es sind einfach Sprüche und die Suche nach einem Sündenbock. Solche Sätze sind ehrlich genauso auf einem niedrigen Niveau wie der Spruch "Raubkopieren verursacht keinen Schaden". Wieviele der Entwickler/Publisher haben sich schon mal intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt? Ich vermute keiner bis sehr wenige. Die ganze Sache ist mMn zu komplex um verallgemeinerungen und Sprüche in den Raum zu werfen.
Es gab auch schon vor 20 Jahren solche Sprüche wie jetzt, der Spielemarkt ist dadurch nicht kaputt gegangen und bis heute konnten Publisher/Entwickler keinen trifftigen Beweis bzw. Nachweis geben, das der die "bösen" Raubkopierer an allem Schuld sind.


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Raptor am 09.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Wie kann man nur so naiv sein   

http://www.computerbase.de/news/allgemein/studien/2008/august/absatz_pc-spielen/
http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?p=239075
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/audio_video_foto/mp3/news/1253368/70_der_jugend_besitzt_raubkopien/
http://archiv.chip.de/news/Microsoft-Motive-der-Raubkopierer-verstehen_archiv_17202561.html

Das könnte noch ewig so weitergehen   

MfG


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				TB-NitroX am 09.10.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal angenommen der Pc würde wirklich als Spielekonsole aussterben - dann wird aber z.B nVidia und ATI mituntergehen. Wer braucht dann noch highendgrafikkarten?


Die würden sich wahrscheinlich weiter spezialisieren, bzw. weitere Kooperationsverträge abschließen. nVidia baut ja auch Mainboards für normale Zwecke und Grafiklösungen für Renderaufgaben bzw. CAD. In der XBox 1 streckte eine nVidia-Grafiklösung, in der Wii und der Xbox360 hingegen steckt ein ATI-Chipsatz. Und weltweit gibt es 21 Millionen verkaufte XB360-Konsolen und etwa 33 Millionen verkaufte Wii-Konsolen. In der PS3 steckt eine nVidia-Karte, und der schwarze Riese hat eine Kundenbasis von etwa 16 Millionen Spielern. Da wird sicherlich ein nicht unerheblicher finanzieller Anteil bei ATI und nVidia eingegangen sein...

Ich könnte mir gar vorstellen, dass wirkliche High-End-Karten sich relativ schlecht verkaufen. Das meiste Geld machen die wohl mit Office-Karten oder Low-Cost-Karten, die in den typischen Fertigrechnern für 499 Euro stecken - und gerade DIESE Systeme sind in den USA sehr beliebt. Darüber regte sich auch erst kürzlich Epic auf, weil die Hardwarelage in den USA aufgrund der ganzen Officesysteme „erbärmlich“ sei.

 Keine Angst, die Hardwarehersteller werden kaum verrecken, eher suchen die sich Märkte, wo man noch richtig verdienen kann.

Edit: Natürlich ist da noch der boomende Notebook-Markt! Die Absätze von Desktop-Systemen stagnieren, während Notebooks (primär für Multimedia-Zwecke und zum Arbeiten) immer beliebter werden, und es bezüglich der 6-Zellen-Akkus schon regelrechte Engpässe gibt. Und in den Notebooklösungen stecken meist auch Karten von Ati oder nVidia...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Raptor am 09.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch schon vor 20 Jahren solche Sprüche wie jetzt, der Spielemarkt ist dadurch nicht kaputt gegangen und bis heute konnten Publisher/Entwickler keinen trifftigen Beweis bzw. Nachweis geben, das der die "bösen" Raubkopierer an allem Schuld sind.


Dann willst du mir also erzählen, das in der Spielebranche alles in Ordnung ist & das sich wirkliche Blockbuster, wie z.B. BioShock, halt so schlecht verkaufen.

Magst du mir auch erklären warum das so ist?

Warum sind die Verkäufe für das Medium "PC" rückläufig, und das seit Jahren, während die Konsolenversionen einen Rekord nach dem anderen aufstellen.

Du argumentierst doch nicht besser ... alles als Unfug abzustempeln und darauf rumzureiten, es gäbe doch garkeine Fakten, Daten etc. ist auch, sorry, doof.

Man kann bestimmte Dinge einfach nicht greifen, weil man bestimmte Dinge nicht überwachen kann um daraus die von dir geforderten Fakten zu generieren.

Man muss sich einfach hier auf seinen gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen und bestimmte Dinge zusammenhängend betrachten.


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Raptor am 09.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay nur weil die Entwickler jetzt auch so was sagen wie die Publisher stimmt es auf einmal. Raubkopieren ist einer der Hauptgründe? Bitte dann sollen mal Fakten auf den Tisch. Neutrale Studien, Zahlen die dokumentiert sind etc. . Sowas gibt es aber nicht und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie geben. Hinter solchen Sätzen wie "Die Raubkopiere sind an der Misere schuld" etc.stecken doch keine fundierten Fakten sondern es sind einfach Sprüche und die Suche nach einem Sündenbock. Solche Sätze sind ehrlich genauso auf einem niedrigen Niveau wie der Spruch "Raubkopieren verursacht keinen Schaden". Wieviele der Entwickler/Publisher haben sich schon mal intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt? Ich vermute keiner bis sehr wenige. Die ganze Sache ist mMn zu komplex um verallgemeinerungen und Sprüche in den Raum zu werfen.
> Es gab auch schon vor 20 Jahren solche Sprüche wie jetzt, der Spielemarkt ist dadurch nicht kaputt gegangen und bis heute konnten Publisher/Entwickler keinen trifftigen Beweis bzw. Nachweis geben, das der die "bösen" Raubkopierer an allem Schuld sind.


Es wird nicht der Spielemarkt an und für sich zugrunde gehen, sondern eher die PC-Game-Branche.
Nein, nicht zu Grunde, aber leiden wird sie darunter.
Gstern war der Chef von EA-Europa im Laden und er hat mich gefragt, was für Feedback ich wegen DRM gehabt hätte. Ich sagte ihm, dass es im internet ziemlich brodelt. Er meinte dann, dass sie einfach einen Kopierschutz auf PC-Games machen müssten und sie sich dazu entschieden hätten, den Kopierschutz von der Disc runter zunehmen und dafür eben die Internetaktivierung eingeführt.Dies gäbe auch weniger Probleme mit DVD-Laufwerken. Er verstand aber die Bedenken und meinte auch, dass man besser Kommunizieren müsste, was dieses Thema anginge.
Beim Fifa meinte er dann noch, ohne Kopierschutz bräuchten sie im Prinzip gar keine PC-Version mehr auf den Markt zu bringen.
Zwischen den Zeilen konnte man raushören, dass es sich praktisch nicht lohnt, die Next-Gen-Fassung auf den PC zu portieren.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

mal `ne frage, an die, die immer wieder der meinung sind, dass uns die publisher bei der "raubkopier-/ kopierschutz- diskussion" nur "verarschen" würden und das war ja verschiedentlich so rauszulesen:

wieso sollte bspw ea, und die machen (noch) einen beträchtlichen teil ihres umsatztes auf pc, einen kopierschutz einbauen, wenn es gar kein raubkopierproblem gäbe?

1. ein kopierschutz kostet geld.
2. mancher spieler hat damit probleme, was wiederum den support belastet, was ebenfalls geld kostet.
3. mancher käufer dürfte verägert sein. 

und dass ein schutz eingebaut würde, nur um den zahlenden kunden zu gängeln, halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich.

also; nennt mir doch mal bitte einen grund weshalb ein publisher solche märchen in die welt setzen sollte.
und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen verschwörungstheorien à la  "die sind von microsoft bezahlt, die ihre xbox pushen wollen" oder dergleichen.   

ich gebe zu, dass man an dieser stelle -inbesondere bei drm- probleme mit dem wiederverkauf nennen könnte und das könnte ja in der tat beabsichtigt sein.
das alleine dürfte aber wohl kaum die nachteile aufwiegen, die das einbauen eines kopierschutzes ansonsten für den publisher mit sich bringt.


----------



## Vordack (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				McDrake am 09.10.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [Gstern war der Chef von EA-Europa im Laden und er hat mich gefragt, was für Feedback ich wegen DRM gehabt hätte. Ich sagte ihm, dass es im internet ziemlich brodelt. Er meinte dann, dass sie einfach einen Kopierschutz auf PC-Games machen müssten und sie sich dazu entschieden hätten, den Kopierschutz von der Disc runter zunehmen und dafür eben die Internetaktivierung eingeführt.Dies gäbe auch weniger Probleme mit DVD-Laufwerken. Er verstand aber die Bedenken und meinte auch, dass man besser Kommunizieren müsste, was dieses Thema anginge.
> Beim Fifa meinte er dann noch, ohne Kopierschutz bräuchten sie im Prinzip gar keine PC-Version mehr auf den Markt zu bringen.
> Zwischen den Zeilen konnte man raushören, dass es sich praktisch nicht lohnt, die Next-Gen-Fassung auf den PC zu portieren.



Es gibt keinen funktionierenden Kopierschutz bei Single Player Spielen. Anstelle Geld dafür auszugeben sollten die Produzenten das Spiel ohne Kopierschutz, dafür aber etwas günstiger auf den Markt bringen. Die Kunden müßten sich nicht mehr mit Kopierschutz rumärgern.

Ich kenne KEIN Spiel für das es nicht einen Crack gibt. Okay, bei manchen wie Gothic2 hat der Crack ne Weile auf sich warten lassen; dort hat es funktioniert. Oops, ich revidiere gerade meine obige Aussage^^ Den Entwicklern ist es wohl wichtig das gerade in den ersten 2 Wochen nachdem ein Spiel rausgekommen ist es nicht kopiert werden kann.

Dann sollten sie aber nicht sowas wie DRM verwenden, das funzt nicht.


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Text



 
Sehr gutes Argument!

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Vordack am 09.10.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen funktionierenden Kopierschutz bei Single Player Spielen. Anstelle Geld dafür auszugeben sollten die Produzenten das Spiel ohne Kopierschutz, dafür aber etwas günstiger auf den Markt bringen. Die Kunden müßten sich nicht mehr mit Kopierschutz rumärgern.


Also wird auf dem PC Markt so viel kopiert, weil die Spiele so teuer sind??
Mach mal nen Quervergleich zum Konsolenmart, nur mal so als Tipp. 


> Den Entwicklern ist es wohl wichtig das gerade in den ersten 2 Wochen nachdem ein Spiel rausgekommen ist es nicht kopiert werden kann.


Sehe ich da ein Anzeichen von Einsicht? 


> Dann sollten sie aber nicht sowas wie DRM verwenden, das funzt nicht.


Warum funzt das bitte nicht?

MfG


----------



## HanFred (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe zu, dass man an dieser stelle -inbesondere bei drm- probleme mit dem wiederverkauf nennen könnte und das könnte ja in der tat beabsichtigt sein.
> das alleine dürfte aber wohl kaum die nachteile aufwiegen, die das einbauen eines kopierschutzes ansonsten für den publisher mit sich bringt.


sei dir da mal nicht zu sicher. das geschäft mit gebrauchten spielen floriert und es wird extrem viel geld damit umgesetzt - ohne beteiligung der publisher.
aber ich muss zugeben, dass ein kopierschutz auch ab und zu verhindern kann, dass ein spiel vor oder bei release gleich gecrackt im netz landet. allerdings trifft das selten zu.
was man damit auch verhindert, ist dass sich jedes schulkind selbst kopien anfertigen und diese verteilen kann. wobei das in den heutigen breitband-zeiten wohl stark an relevanz verloren hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Allerdings was das betrifft gehören wir in Deutschland fast zu den Musterknaben. Bei uns wird im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Ländern noch sehr wenig raubkopiert. Teilweise wurde in den letzten Jahren sogar weniger raubkopiert:

http://w3.bsa.org/germany/presse/newsreleases/BS056-08.cfm
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/audio_vi...aubkopien_deutschland_unter_den_musterknaben/

Demnach liegt bei uns der Raubkopieranteil bei 27%, während in anderen Ländern wie China er bei sage und schreibe 86% liegt. In Vietnam und Simbabwe gar bei 90%.
Am wenigsten dagegen in den USA mit 21%.

Da frage ich mich. Ist es vielleicht doch eine Geldfrage?


----------



## HanFred (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich. Ist es vielleicht doch eine Geldfrage?


einerseits sicher.
andererseits haben plagiate in asien eine tradition, weshalb ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es kaum eine hemmschwelle gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				HanFred am 09.10.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> sei dir da mal nicht zu sicher. das geschäft mit gebrauchten spielen floriert und es wird extrem viel geld damit umgesetzt - ohne beteiligung der publisher.



klar, ich hab ja geschrieben, dass der gebrauchtmarkt vielen publishern wohl wirklich ein dorn im auge ist.
nur wissen wir ja wirklich nicht, welchen einfluss das auf neuverkäufe hat und ausserdem gilt das ja nur für einen schutz mit drm.

ausserdem muss man dann auch darüber nachdenken, weshalb sich die publisher selbst das leben schwer machen, durch ein ständig wachsendes budget- segment.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich. Ist es vielleicht doch eine Geldfrage?



speziell was china angeht, dürfte das wohl eher eine frage der tradition sein.
und dort hat geistiges eigentum eben noch einen geringeren wert als ohnehin hierzulande schon.
da werden doch -und das ist kein dummes vorurteil- ohne reue ganze fabrikteile 1:1 nachgebaut.
in deutschland undenkbar.
und mit den vorhandenen finanzen hat das ganz sicher, in genanntem fall, gar nix zu tun.


----------



## HanFred (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wissen wir ja wirklich nicht, welchen einfluss das auf neuverkäufe hat


da habe ich noch keine zahlen gesehen.
allerdings wird ja gerade bemängelt, dass viele neuerscheinungen zwei tage nach release bereits gebraucht bei GameStop zu haben sind.
nicht dass ich die sicht der publisher teilen würde. aber ich denke schon, dass sich das auf die verkäufe von brandneuen spielen niederschlägt. und wohl nicht zu knapp.


----------



## HanFred (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zumindest eher wenig.
in russland sieht's wohl ähnlich aus. da hat der schutz geistigen eigentums ja auch nicht wirklich tradition.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> mal `ne frage, an die, die immer wieder der meinung sind, dass uns die publisher bei der "raubkopier-/ kopierschutz- diskussion" nur "verarschen" würden und das war ja verschiedentlich so rauszulesen:
> 
> wieso sollte bspw ea, und die machen (noch) einen beträchtlichen teil ihres umsatztes auf pc, einen kopierschutz einbauen, wenn es gar kein raubkopierproblem gäbe?
> 
> ...



*Ich* sehe es aber nicht ein, warum *ich* als *ehrlicher Käufer*, dafür bestraft werde, weil *andere* eine Straftat begehen.
Das ist so als würde jemand einen Mord begehen und man würde gleich seine ganze Familie und Verwandtschaft mit in den Knast stecken!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich* sehe es aber nicht ein, warum *ich* als *ehrlicher Käufer*, dafür bestraft werde, weil *andere* eine Straftat begehen.



stimmt, da hast du ja auch völlig recht.
konsequenz sollte dann sein, dass du eben nicht mehr zu einem produkt diese publishers greifst.

ist das verlangen zu gross- tja, dann musst du eben in den sauren apfel beissen.



> Das ist so als würde jemand einen Mord begehen und man würde gleich seine ganze Familie und Verwandtschaft mit in den Knast stecken!



na na- also mit komischen analogien ist hier wohl wirklich keinem geholfen.
ausserdem ist sippenhaft ja nix neues.


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich* sehe es aber nicht ein, warum *ich* als *ehrlicher Käufer*, dafür bestraft werde, weil *andere* eine Straftat begehen.



Eine Einschränkung, der man dummerweise häufig im leben begegnet.
Warum darf ich als nicht gewalttätiger Mensch meine Plastikflasche nicht mit aufs Konzert nehmen?



> Das ist so als würde jemand einen Mord begehen und man würde gleich seine ganze Familie und Verwandtschaft mit in den Knast stecken!



Ja, ganz genau so ist das wohl...


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Einschränkung, der man dummerweise häufig im leben begegnet.
> Warum darf ich als nicht gewalttätiger Mensch meine Plastikflasche nicht mit aufs Konzert nehmen?.




so was ähnliches, nämlich, dass es (leider) normal ist, dass "die mehrheit für die verfehlungen weniger büssen muss", wollte ich auch schreiben.

das stimmt zwar auch- aber speziell in unserem fall ist es manchmal leider so, dass nur der ehrliche käufer letztendlich der dumme ist (ich spreche bewusst nicht von der mehrheit, da ich nicht weiss, ob die verhältnisse wirklich so sind    ).

dass der ehrliche der dumme ist, ist allerdings auch nix neues.


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> dass der ehrliche der dumme ist, ist allerdings auch nix neues.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der wusste das schon vor jahren


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich* sehe es aber nicht ein, warum *ich* als *ehrlicher Käufer*, dafür bestraft werde, weil *andere* eine Straftat begehen.
> Das ist so als würde jemand einen Mord begehen und man würde gleich seine ganze Familie und Verwandtschaft mit in den Knast stecken!



Tja, so ist das nun einmal in ein Nutzer*gemeinschaft* .
Siehe auch Schulmassaker von Emsdetten. Nur weil einer von Milliionen durchgedreht ist, müssen jetzt alle die Konsequenzen tragen und mit schärferen Jugendschutzbestimmungen leben.

Aktion=Reaktion, ganz einfach.

Die Schuld an dem Kopierschutzproblem sollte man demnach nicht bei denen ablagern die sich, aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen, gegen Raubkopieen versuchen abzusichern.

AUnd wie Bonkic schon sagte. Wenn die Hersteller und Publisher eine Wahl hätten, wäre die Entscheidung für einen harten Kopierschutz wohl die letzte Möglichkeit die sie in Betracht ziehen würden.

MfG


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Es ist aber im Moment einfach ein Teufelskreis der da stattfindet. Der Hersteller setzt immer stärkeren Kopierschutz ein, von dem sich manch ehrlicher Käufer so geprellt fühlt, dass er irgendwann selbst zur Warez Version greift. So, dann sieht der Hersteller das noch mehr raubkopiert wird und setzt wieder einen stärken Kopierschutz ein und noch mehr Leute fühlen sich geprellt....und so geht das immer weiter und weiter.......


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber im Moment einfach ein Teufelskreis der da stattfindet. Der Hersteller setzt immer stärkeren Kopierschutz ein, von dem sich manch ehrlicher Käufer so geprellt fühlt, dass er irgendwann selbst zur Warez Version greift. So, dann sieht der Hersteller das noch mehr raubkopiert wird und setzt wieder einen stärken Kopierschutz ein und noch mehr Leute fühlen sich geprellt....und so geht das immer weiter und weiter.......




aber dannwäre das ja ein stetiger abwärtstrend hin zu einer pc/konsolenmischung als plattform und der pc wird wieder zum reinen arbeitsgerät? oder wie stellst du dir diese entwicklung dann vor...?? denn wie gesagt , auch wenns hart klingt , die entwickler und publisher werden dort ihr augenmerk drauflegen wo am meisten kohle zu machen ist. den aufwand des teuren aufwendigen kopierschutzes wird ihnen irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen und sie lassen die pc produktion fallen ! leben dann mit den einigen raubkopien im konsolensektor und konzentrieren sich darauf!!


----------



## N-o-x (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.10.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Hersteller und Publisher eine Wahl hätten, wäre die Entscheidung für einen harten Kopierschutz wohl die letzte Möglichkeit die sie in Betracht ziehen würden.
> 
> MfG



Raubkopien haben einen sehr großen Anteil an der Situation, wie wir sie derzeit auf dem PC Markt vorfinden, aber mir ist die Argumentation trotzdem zu einseitig. 

Es gibt Spieler, die kaufen keine verbuggten Releases.
Es gibt Spieler, die geben sich nicht mit billigen Ports zufrieden.
Es gibt Spieler, die weil sie jeden Monat ihre 12.99 und 100 Stunden in ein MMO stecken fast komplett vom PC Markt verschwunden sind.
Es gibt Spieler, die kaufen aus Prinzip keine DRM Software.

Ich finde mich irgendwo in jeder dieser Gruppen wieder. Meine jährliche Kaufkraft ist von ca. 10 auf vielleicht 5 Titel gefallen, alleine weil HDRO soviel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, dass ich garnicht mehr dazu komme viel anderes zu spielen. Gleichzeitig wäre Clear Sky ein Pflichtkauf gewesen, aber für die Version sehn die keinen Cent von mir. Ich bin Shooter Fan, aber 45 Euro für 6-8 Stunden? Nö, greift man halt zur Budget Version. Sacred 2? Ein weiter Pflichtkauf. Man was hab ich den Vorgänger geliebt. Gestrichen zwecks DRM.

Ich hab die Softwarepyramide für mich entdeckt. Seit etwa 2004 ist die Grafik auf einem Stand, den ich als dauerhaft ansehnlich betrachte. Außerdem haben die Spiele meist keinen KS mehr und sind fertig gepatcht.

Ich bin folglich fast komplett als Einnahmequelle für Vollpreisspiele außen vor, OBWOHL ich nicht kopiere.


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				N-o-x am 09.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Softwarepyramide für mich entdeckt. Seit etwa 2004 ist die Grafik auf einem Stand, den ich als dauerhaft ansehnlich betrachte. Außerdem haben die Spiele meist keinen KS mehr und sind fertig gepatcht.
> 
> Ich bin folglich fast komplett als Einnahmequelle für Vollpreisspiele außen vor, OBWOHL ich nicht kopiere.



Das ist abgesehen vom KS (unwichtig für mich) auch bei mir ziemlich genau so.
Hab letztens noch Herr der Ringe, Schlacht um mittelerde gespielt (Veröffentlichung: Ende 2004) und es sieht immer noch akzeptabel aus.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.10.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 09.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jupp, handhabe das ähnlich.
neuerscheinungen kaufe ich mir wirklich nur noch ganz selten (wie jetzt gerade bspw hells highway).
das liegt aber unter anderem oder vor allem auch an der puren masse an neuerscheinungen.
alleine diesem monat erscheinen 4- 5 titel, die mich zumindest interessieren würden.
abgesehen vom finanziellen, wo soll ein normaler mensch die zeit hernehmen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Bei mir vor allem wegen KS. Spiele wie die Half 2 Episoden, Portal, Mass Effect, Crysis Warhead, Sacred 2, Fifa 09 hab ich mir alle wegen dem Kopierschutz bzw. DRM nicht geholt. Daher werd ich mir auch das neue C&C auch nicht holen und hält EA zukünftig an dem DRM fest, werden sie von mir nie wieder einen Cent sehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

ist ja nicht so das Microsoft und Sony nicht gerne auch mal was springen lassen wenn ein spiel zuerst auf ihren konsolen erscheint

dazu kommt das man bei PC Spielen viel viel länger betatesten muss auf grund der x millionen hardware kombinationen

das hat nichts mit raubkopien zu tun das nen PC Spiel später kommt, das ist schlicht ne dumme ausrede


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 09.10.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil ansonsten die Verkaufszahlen vom genannten Bioshock wesentlich höher sein müssten, denn da hats diese ersten zwei wochen keinen Crack gegeben. Trotzdem waren die Verkaufszahlen niedriger als bei einem Crysis mit extremen Hardwareanforderungen und einem funktionierenden Crack am ersten Tag, warum? 
Am Spiel selber kanns kaum gelegen haben, auf der XBox360 hats sich herausragend verkauft, ebenfalls trotz des Leaks eine Woche vor Release.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 09.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil die Halle bzw der veranstalter auch was durch den getränkeverkauf verdienen will?..

ich weiss ja nicht wo du guckst, aber für Bioshock gabs am erstverkaufstag einen crack, ob der schon vorher verfügbar war weiss ich nicht..


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, natürlich hab ich mit , verzeihung, Korinthenka.... gerechnet, daher: Warum darf ich dann einen Tetrapack mitnehmen?


----------



## Freezeman (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann gibts Bier im Tetrapack?


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Freezeman am 09.10.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann gibts Bier im Tetrapack?



Da musst du n bisschen improvisieren.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Freezeman am 09.10.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 09.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 09.10.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast aber die Möglichkeit andere Getränkebehälter zu benutzen. Ausserdem ist der bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch des Konzertes nicht mit dem Getränk verknüpft so wie die Benutzung eines Computerspiels mit einem erzwungenen Kopierschutzprogramm.
> Hast du noch einen Vergleich?



  Was ich sagen wollte dürfte dem geneigten leser klar sein, der rest darf mir auch gerne den Buckel runterrutschen (zur Not finde ich auch gerne n anderes Bild für dich, kein Thema)
Gute Güte, ist das heute ein spitzfindiges Forum...


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 09.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist so ne rechtliche sache, einem das trinken zu verweigern könnte man als körperverletzung auslesen, in so tetrapacks ist aber meist nicht viel drin vorallem weil viele nurnoch diese 0,33er dinger erlauben


----------



## Boesor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.10.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so ne rechtliche sache, einem das trinken zu verweigern könnte man als körperverletzung auslesen, in so tetrapacks ist aber meist nicht viel drin vorallem weil viele nurnoch diese 0,33er dinger erlauben



Also es ist ja eigentlich unfassbar, dass wir da jetzt drüber diskutieren, aber natürlich kann dir der Konzertveranstalter für die 2-3 Stunden verbieten was eigenes zu Trinken mitzubringen, er verkauft dort ja auch was.


----------



## Raptor (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 09.10.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 09.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss sagen auf das Naiv habe ich erst ziemlich sauer reagiert. Nachdem ich deine Quellen gelesen habe zu Recht. Wer ist den hier Naiv und was sagen deine Quellen aus. Der PC-Spielemarkt ist eingebrochen aber kannst du einen Beweis dazu liefern das es alleine an den Raubkopierern lag? Die Studie über Raubkopierern ist nicht representativ, weil Schüler befragt wurden die nicht viel Geld haben und es auch genug Gamer gibt die einen Job und wesentlich mehr Geld als Schüler haben. Die Zahl von Crytek halte ich absolut übertrieben und sie sagt trotzdem nichts aus, weil sie nicht nachweisen kann wer von denen das Spiel auch gekauft hätte. Außerdem bin ich bei Zahlen über die Zahl der Raubkopien sehr skeptisch. Meiner Meinung nach kann man die Zahl nicht rausfinden. Darüber hinaus ist der wirklich Schaden der entsteht nich



			
				Rabowke am 09.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 09.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gesunder Menschenverstand ist es aber nicht nur einen Sündenbock hinzustellen. Natürlich sind die Raubkopierer mitschuld aber eben nicht die einzigen Schuldigen. Darüber hinaus habe ich schonmal gesagt das Spiele wie World of Warcraft auch eine Mitschuld an weniger verkauften Spielen haben können. Ich kenne einige die seit Jahren kaum oder kein Spiel mehr gekauft haben nur weil sie WOW zocken. Dann hat noch jemand anderes etwas gesagt was auch stimmt, nämlich das insgesamt mehr PC-Spiele als vorher auf den Markt gekommen sind. Alleine die Erhöhung der Spiele und WOW können genaus ein Mitgrund sein wie die Raubkopierer. Ich behaupte gar nicht das die Raubkopierer unschuldig sind, aber es ist zu einfach nur die Schuld alleine auf Raubkopierer zu schieben. 
Wie ich das sehe ist die Situation eh fest gefahren da die eine Seite darauf rumreitet das eben nur die Raubkopierer Schuld sind während die Gegenseite als Verfechter der Raubkopierer etc. dargestellt werden. Leider sind die Fronten wohl zu verhärtet um mal vernünftig nachzudenken.
Übrigens stelle ich nicht alles als Unfug ab, ich glaube eben nur nicht alles was ein Entwickler oder Publisher von sich gibt bzw. versuche es erstmal auch von anderen Seiten zu beleuchten. Fragt euch mal warum ein Entwickler oder ein Publisher solche Aussagen macht und was im Endeffekt für Interessen dahinter stehen.
Übrigens gibt es auch andere Entwickler die komplett anders Denken als nur die Schuld den Raubkopierern zuzuwiesen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Raptor am 09.10.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen auf das Naiv habe ich erst ziemlich sauer reagiert.


Sorry. Aber ich wußte einfach nicht, wie ich es hätte anders ausdrücken sollen.  Bei den haarsträubenden Argumenten zu dem Thema, die man hier schon lesen musste


> Der PC-Spielemarkt ist eingebrochen aber kannst du einen Beweis dazu liefern das es alleine an den Raubkopierern lag?


Nein kann ich nicht, weil ich nie behauptet habe, dass alleine die Raubkopierer daran Schuld sind. 

MfG


----------



## IXS (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Es gibt auch genügend Erklärungen für einen Boom bei Konsolenspielen;  Unabhängig von Raubkopien...

-Kampagnen gegen den Windows PC
-Spiele laufen auf der Konsole, ohne dass man ein Hardware-Upgrade benötigt.
-Einfache Handhabung der Konsole
-Home Kino Trend (Zu der heimischen Kinoanlage gehört für viele eine Konsole mit 16:9 )

Kurz: Es ist hauptsächlich eine Trend-Welle. 

Konsolen manchen es den Raubkopierern eigentlich leichter, da man aufgrund der "Einheitlichkeit" des implemenierten Kopierschutzes, weniger Anpassungen zu machen hat, als auf dem PC, wo jedes Spiel "einen anderen" Kopierschutz hat, und wo ein Hack aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Hardware nicht immer funktioniert.

Man könnte fast sagen, dass die "Piraten" die Spiele auf der Konsole gerne auch für einen höheren Preis kaufen, da sie es einfacher haben , diese zu knacken und weiter zu verkaufen. Höhere Gewinnprognose bei höheren Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 10.10.2008 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch genügend Erklärungen für einen Boom bei Konsolenspielen;  Unabhängig von Raubkopien...
> 
> -Kampagnen gegen den Windows PC


Bitte was? Wer führt denn eine Kampagne gg. den PC?   



> -Spiele laufen auf der Konsole, ohne dass man ein Hardware-Upgrade benötigt.


Ist das jetzt negativ oder positiv zu betrachten? Ist das nicht vllt. der Grund warum sich Konsolen immer mehr durchsetzen?



> -Einfache Handhabung der Konsole


Siehe ein Post weiter drüber.



> -Home Kino Trend (Zu der heimischen Kinoanlage gehört für viele eine Konsole mit 16:9 )


Nun ja ... ich glaube darüber lässt sich streiten in wieweit eine Kinoanlage etwas mit einer Konsole zutun hat, zumal man Konsolen auch an jeden Monitor anschließen kann, entweder per DVI oder VGA.



> Kurz: Es ist hauptsächlich eine Trend-Welle.


Kurzum, es ist keine Trendwelle sondern einfach eine Neuausrichtung von Spielern, Anpassung der Märke wohl auch in Hinsicht Raubkopien.

Das meiste Geld wird (!) einfach mit Konsolen gemacht. Punkt. Das EA ein großes und breit gestreutes Line-Up hat und natürlich auch Geld mit PCs verdient steht ja außer Frage, trotzdem verkauft sich ein Multiplattformtitel für Konsolen einfach viel besser.

Ich finde es interessant das niemand auf solche Argumente eingeht.

Einem Publisher ist es egal, welches Medium er bedient ... oder glaubt ihr wirklich das es Publisher gibt die sagen, "wir sind mit dem PC groß geworden und entwickeln / veröffentlichen ausschließlich dafür!"? Es geht wie sooft einfach nur ums Geld. Und wenn es ums Geld geht, ist es kein Trend. 



> Konsolen manchen es den Raubkopierern eigentlich leichter, da man aufgrund der "Einheitlichkeit" des implemenierten Kopierschutzes, weniger Anpassungen zu machen hat, als auf dem PC, wo jedes Spiel "einen anderen" Kopierschutz hat, und wo ein Hack aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Hardware nicht immer funktioniert.


Es ist vllt. einfacher eine Kopie zu erstellen ... allerdings ist der Aufwand, den man dafür treiben muss bedeutend höher. Sei es nun beim Ersteller für Raubkopien oder bei denjenigne, die sich die Kopien runterladen.

Des Weiteren gibt es auch generische Tools um Kopierschütze 'automatisiert' zu entfernen. Ich könnte jetzt hier weiter ausführen was die Programme genau machen, aber das gehört hier nicht her. 



> Man könnte fast sagen, dass die "Piraten" die Spiele auf der Konsole gerne auch für einen höheren Preis kaufen, da sie es einfacher haben , diese zu knacken und weiter zu verkaufen. Höhere Gewinnprognose bei höheren Anschaffungskosten.


Wir reden hier bitte nicht über 'Reseller' für Raubkopien, sowas gibts auch für den PC. Wir reden von dieser "Nullkosten Beschaffungsmethode", sprich: Downloads aus dem Internet.

Da verdient niemand etwas.


----------



## McDrake (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 10.10.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Einem Publisher ist es egal, welches Medium er bedient ... oder glaubt ihr wirklich das es Publisher gibt die sagen, "wir sind mit dem PC groß geworden und entwickeln / veröffentlichen ausschließlich dafür!"? Es geht wie sooft einfach nur ums Geld. Und wenn es ums Geld geht, ist es kein Trend.


Ich würd sogar sagen, dass sie sogar noch lieber PC-Games verkaufen würden, nur damit sie die Lizenzen der Konsolenhersteller nicht kaufen müssten (darum sind Konsolengames teurer).
Das Argument mit dem Heimkino hat schon was.
Ich hab mir die PS3 auch als Mediaplayer zugelegt. Darum fand ich auch den Anfangspreis in Ordnung. Ich habe auch Kunden, die sich die PS3 als BR-Player zugelegt haben und jetzt, nach langer "Abstinenz" wiedermal anfangen Games zu spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Allerdings hat Microsoft bei ihren Spielen selbst zugegeben in einem Interview, dass sie sie lieber erst nur für Konsolen herausbringen, weil vor allem die Menschen in Deutschland sonst zur PC Version greifen würden, sie aber sie quasi dazu zwingen wollen, ihre Konsole zu kaufen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.10.2008 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hat Microsoft bei ihren Spielen selbst zugegeben in einem Interview, dass sie sie lieber erst nur für Konsolen herausbringen, weil vor allem die Menschen in Deutschland sonst zur PC Version greifen würden, sie aber sie quasi dazu zwingen wollen, ihre Konsole zu kaufen.


Das steht ja garnicht zur Debatte. Mir war die Aussage von MS bezügl. Spielen für Konsolen durchaus bekannt, aber es wurde hier von einer Kampagne gg. "Windows PCs" gesprochen.

Und Microsoft wird den Teufel tun und eine Kampagne (!) gg. Windows (!!) PCs führen ... zumal sie mit DirectX etc. natürlich auch Windows als Spieleplattform "etablieren" wollen.

D.h. Microsoft kann es sich garnicht erlauben am lautesten zu schreien.


----------



## Raptor (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 10.10.2008 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 09.10.2008 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay kann manchmal passieren.



> > Der PC-Spielemarkt ist eingebrochen aber kannst du einen Beweis dazu liefern das es alleine an den Raubkopierern lag?
> 
> 
> Nein kann ich nicht, weil ich nie behauptet habe, dass alleine die Raubkopierer daran Schuld sind.
> ...


Sorry, da habe ich dich wohl missverstanden. Es kam für mich irgendwie so rüber als ob für dich nur die Raubkopierer Schuld sind. Ich ärgere mich im Endeffekt eben nur über diese absolute Schuldzuweisung. Ich bestreite nicht das die Raubkopierer eine Mitschuld an den Problemen auf dem PC-Markt haben nur finde ich eben das sie nicht alleine dran Schuld sind, sondern das auch teilweise die Entwickler/Publisher sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen sollten.


----------



## IXS (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 10.10.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 10.10.2008 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, jetzt aber 

Was ist den Mit Apple und der Linux Community? Die verunsichern die Leute. Besonders die Lüge, dass ein Mac Os besser sei, als ein Windows Vista...


> > -Spiele laufen auf der Konsole, ohne dass man ein Hardware-Upgrade benötigt.
> 
> 
> Ist das jetzt negativ oder positiv zu betrachten? Ist das nicht vllt. der Grund warum sich Konsolen immer mehr durchsetzen?
> ...



Nun, das spricht für die Konsole und ist ein Fakt, warum derzeit Konsolenspiele besser verkauft werden. 




> > -Home Kino Trend (Zu der heimischen Kinoanlage gehört für viele eine Konsole mit 16:9 )
> 
> 
> Nun ja ... ich glaube darüber lässt sich streiten in wieweit eine Kinoanlage etwas mit einer Konsole zutun hat, zumal man Konsolen auch an jeden Monitor anschließen kann, entweder per DVI oder VGA.
> ...



Das hält aber nicht lange an. Vor allem, wenn einschlägige  Seiten bereits gehackte Konsolen "neu" verkaufen.
Bei der Wii ist es z.B. so, dass ich sie schon seit nem Jahr nicht upgraden kann, weil angeblich keine Verbindung zum Inet besteht, aber der Opera Browser funktioniert einwandfrei.
Die gecrackten Versionen sind von dem Müll befreit, genau wie Nutzer dieser Konsolen nicht ein original Spiel besitzen.


Es war schon immer so, dass "kostenlose" Software die Hardware verkauft hat. Und es war auch schon immer so, dass gewisse Titel für die Fans ein "Muss" sind. Aber, lass sich die Sache mal normalisieren.  Dann wird man wieder deutlich sehen, dass der PC die Ursache dafür ist, dass die Entwicklung voran geht.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 11.10.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den Mit Apple und der Linux Community? Die verunsichern die Leute. Besonders die Lüge, dass ein Mac Os besser sei, als ein Windows Vista...


:-o   
Was hat denn bitte Mac OS / Linux mit Windows als Gamingplattform zutun? Ich mein, bleiben wir mal im kleinen Kreis der Argumente: wir reden hier über Spieleplattformen.

Sicherlich probiert Apple Windows User ins Mac OS Lager zu ziehen bzw. irgendwelche Geeks behaupten, Linux wäre das Allheilmittel für jeden Computer. Aber, niemand sagt ernsthaft, dass Windows als Spieleplattform ausgedient hat.

Ich hab noch nie eine Kampagne von Apple / "Linux" gesehen, die behaupten, man könne auf ihrem System viel besser spielen als unter Windows.

Und Lüge ist halt auch so eine Sache ... in der noch aktuellen c't gibts ein "von Windows zu Mac OS" Spezial, ziemlich interessant.



> Nun, das spricht für die Konsole und ist ein Fakt, warum derzeit Konsolenspiele besser verkauft werden.


Ich find es immer interessant wenn du von 'derzeit' sprichst. Das klingt so, als ob Konsolen gerade erstmal seit 2-3 Jahren auf den Markt sind. Konsolenspiele haben sich schon immer verdammt gut verkauft & nun ist ein weiterer Globalplayer ins Geschäftseingestiegen: Microsoft.



> Das hält aber nicht lange an. Vor allem, wenn einschlägige  Seiten bereits gehackte Konsolen "neu" verkaufen.


Es wurden auch schon früher PlayStation 2 Konsolen mit einem Chip verkauft ... und? Die Konsole verkauft sich immernoch (!) wie geschnitten Brot. 

Das Risiko bei einer gehackten Konsole ist einfach größer als wenn du einen Crack für den PC benutzt. Was passiert denn wenn du ein Spiel crackst? Überhaupt nichts. Du musst maximal auf einen neuen Crack warten, wenn ein Update gekommen ist bzw. selbst das nicht, wenn du einen "Clone" einsetzt.

Konsolen, um mal bei der XBox360 zu bleiben, haben einen verdammt großen Mehrwert durch ihren Onlinedienst. Demos, Updates, Systemupdates, Filme, Serien, Patches, XBLA etc.pp. ... Ich sag ganz ehrlich: das Live Feature macht für mich ca. 50% des Nutzwertes einer 360 aus. Wenn meine Konsole von Live gebannt wird, und das ist die Bestrafung von Microsoft wenn sie mitbekommen, dass deine Konsole modifiziert wurde, wäre es für mich persönlich ein gravierender Verlust von Qualität.

Und Microsoft bannt verdammt viele Konsolen ... natürlich gibt es Leute, die Glück haben ... warum auch immer. Wenn man aber in einigen Foren liest, sie hätten schon die dritte XBox360 dann kommt man schon ins grübeln. 



> Bei der Wii ist es z.B. so, dass ich sie schon seit nem Jahr nicht upgraden kann, weil angeblich keine Verbindung zum Inet besteht, aber der Opera Browser funktioniert einwandfrei. Die gecrackten Versionen sind von dem Müll befreit, genau wie Nutzer dieser Konsolen nicht ein original Spiel besitzen.


Ich kenn nur einen (!) im Bekanntenkreis, der eine Wii hat ... und die läuft perfekt.



> Es war schon immer so, dass "kostenlose" Software die Hardware verkauft hat. Und es war auch schon immer so, dass gewisse Titel für die Fans ein "Muss" sind. Aber, lass sich die Sache mal normalisieren.  Dann wird man wieder deutlich sehen, dass der PC die Ursache dafür ist, dass die Entwicklung voran geht.


Entschuldige, die Argumentation von dir ist einfach verdammt kurzsichtig.
Ich weiss auf was du anspielst, auf die Verbreitung von C64, Amiga & Co. Allerdings vergisst du hier ein "kleines" Detail: besagter Brotkasten wurde über Wert verkauft und jeder verkaufte Brotkasten hat einen Gewinn für Commodore gebracht.

Die XBox360 ( und auch PS3 ) wird massiv unter Wert verkauft. Jede verkaufte 360 ist ein Verlust (!!) für Microsoft. Magst du mir erklären was Microsoft davon hat, wenn sich lediglich die Hardware gut verkauft? Was nützt die eine massenhafte Verbreitung von Hardware, wenn niemand die gewinneinbringende Software kauft?

Überhaupt nichts.

Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen? Microsoft sowie auch Sony machen lediglich Gewinn an den Spielen bzw. Diensten um die Konsole drumherum, wie z.B. Live für die 360.


----------



## IXS (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 11.10.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen, um mal bei der XBox360 zu bleiben, haben einen verdammt großen Mehrwert durch ihren Onlinedienst. Demos, Updates, Systemupdates, Filme, Serien, Patches, XBLA etc.pp. ... Ich sag ganz ehrlich: das Live Feature macht für mich ca. 50% des Nutzwertes einer 360 aus. Wenn meine Konsole von Live gebannt wird, und das ist die Bestrafung von Microsoft wenn sie mitbekommen, dass deine Konsole modifiziert wurde, wäre es für mich persönlich ein gravierender Verlust von Qualität.



Demos, Updates, Systemupdates... wo ist da der Mehrwert?
Filme und Serien muss man kaufen, wie auch die kompletten Spiele. Und Demos sind kein Garant für einen Mehrwert... weder für den Spieler, noch für den Anbieter, wenn man sieht, was da oft für ein Stuss angeboten wird, den man auch noch bezahlen soll. Zumal man für den PC oftmals Gleichwertiges oder Besseres gratis bekommen kann.

Kurz: Für dich sind es 50% des Wertes einer Konsole, was man auf dem PC kostenlos bekommt (Patches, Spieledemos etc.) und Portale für Filme und Musik sind eher weniger als 10% auf dem PC.




> Entschuldige, die Argumentation von dir ist einfach verdammt kurzsichtig.
> Ich weiss auf was du anspielst, auf die Verbreitung von C64, Amiga & Co. Allerdings vergisst du hier ein "kleines" Detail: besagter Brotkasten wurde über Wert verkauft und jeder verkaufte Brotkasten hat einen Gewinn für Commodore gebracht.



Anfangs haben sich C64 oder AMIGA keinesfalls gerechnet... Naja, der C64 wohl eher, weil die Entwicklungszeit recht kurz war. Trotzdem war es so, dass der integrierte SID Chip die eigentlichen Verkaufsgewinne überstieg. Im laufe der Zeit wurde das Design kostenmäßig angepasst und die Chipproduktion wurde billiger. 


> Die XBox360 ( und auch PS3 ) wird massiv unter Wert verkauft. Jede verkaufte 360 ist ein Verlust (!!) für Microsoft. Magst du mir erklären was Microsoft davon hat, wenn sich lediglich die Hardware gut verkauft? Was nützt die eine massenhafte Verbreitung von Hardware, wenn niemand die gewinneinbringende Software kauft?



Sony, Nintendo und Microsoft verdienen ihr Geld auch noch auf andere Weise, als durch den Verkauf von Konsolen. 
Naja, andererseits wird die PS3 heute noch für über350€ (und deutlich teurer) verkauft. 
Du kannst dafür heute einen Pc bauen, der noch mehr leistet. Und wegen des Blueray... nun, wer solche Laufwerke selber baut, legt auch nicht unbedingt drauf. Ansonsten sieht die PS3 gar nicht mehr so rosig aus. Der Prozessor ist ja keinesfalls so schnell, wie man anfangs suggerierte, es ist eine "7000"er NVIDIA Karte drin, 256MB Speicher bei Festplattengrößen von 40-160GB.... 



> Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen? Microsoft sowie auch Sony machen lediglich Gewinn an den Spielen bzw. Diensten um die Konsole drumherum, wie z.B. Live für die 360.




Klar. Jeder Unternehmer lebt vom Drauflegen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*


Ich wollte am Anfang des Posts gerade schon auf den Antwort Button klicken um einzeln zu argumentieren/informieren, da du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast um was es bei Live/PSN geht oder wie das überhaupt abläuft und dass zudem Rabowke anders als du dies gar nicht als PC-vs-Konsole Punkt nannte (sondern wenn ein Raubkopierer erwischt wird, wäre das im Vergleich fast so, als wenn man für einen PC den Zugang zum Internet verlieren würde), aber dann las ich im runterscrollen den Rest und jetzt fehlt mir die Motivation für längere Texte außer "nein, falsch, wtf, Zuammenhang?!"


----------



## Huskyboy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

man kann das bannen der konsole verhindern indem man einen chip benutzt den man abschalten kann.. nur vergess das mal

und die Illegalen kopien kannste dann natürlich im live nicht nutze


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> "nein, falsch, wtf, Zuammenhang?!"


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 11.10.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann das bannen der konsole verhindern indem man einen chip benutzt den man abschalten kann.. nur vergess das mal
> 
> und die Illegalen kopien kannste dann natürlich im live nicht nutze


Also ... ich glaub einen Modchip einbauen ist das dümmste was man überhaupt machen kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

kommt drauf an, diverse spiele laufen nicht auf PAL konsolen, der Bootchip umgeht das

oder wenn man z.b. selbstprogrammierte dinge ausprobieren will...

das sicherheitskopien laufen ist nicht der einzige "vorteil"


----------



## IXS (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 12.10.2008 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > "nein, falsch, wtf, Zuammenhang?!"




Der Zusammenhang ist doch klar: Es ist eine Mär der Softwareindustrie, dass Raubkopien den Markt schädigen. 
Mit den ersten Kopierschutzverfahren kamen nämlich auch die ersten Spieledemos auf den Markt, da die "kostenlose Eigenwerbung" reduziert wurde.
Nur, sind Demos nicht immer als Werbung für ein Spiel brauchbar.

Warum wohl werden Spiele kostenlos der Hardware beigelegt? Oder man kann mit irgendwelchen Gutscheinen ein Spiel aus dem Internet laden?

Klare Antwort: Um den Leuten das Genre, oder die Spielserie schmackhaft zu machen.
Kurz: Für das, was früher von selber Werbung machte, wird jetzt ein erheblicher Kostenaufwand betrieben(Datenträger+Aufbereitung, Marktweg, Internet Server Bereitstellung ...) was früher die "Raubkopierer" gemacht haben.

Und wenn DRM doch mal richtig funktioniert, wird der Effekt noch größer.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 12.10.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zusammenhang ist doch klar: Es ist eine Mär der Softwareindustrie, dass Raubkopien den Markt schädigen.


Das Problem ist, wie Dave scho meinte, dass du meine bzw. unsere Argumente überhaupt nicht verstanden hast.   

Es macht keinen Sinn mit dir über Dinge zu diskutieren, wie z.B. der Onlinedienst PSN / Live, wenn du garkeine Ahnung hast, was genau dieser Dienst macht.

Das Beispiel von Dave war schon genau richtig:

Wenn die Möglichkeit bestehen würde, dass wenn jemand ein Spiel für den PC crackt, das erkannt wird & sein PC für Lebenszeit (!), egal was man macht, aus dem Internet gesperrt wird, was meinst du wieviele Leute dieses Risiko eingehen würden.

Und genau das passiert bei der 360. Und Live ist für mich persönlich ein Mehrwert, ich kaufe nicht nur Spiele im Laden, sondern ich hab bestimmt ~7-10 originale XBLA Spiele, die man nur (!) online ( eben über Live ) beziehen kann.

- Bionic Commando : Rearmed
- Prince of Persia
- WOTB 3
- 1942
- und noch ein paar mehr

Gestern Nacht z.B. hab ich mit zwei weiteren Kumpels WOTB 3 zu Dritt im Coop gespielt. Es macht einfach Spass & unterhält -> der Sinn einer jeden Konsole.


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

man wird doch garnicht auf lebenszeit gebannt

nur bis 2999


----------



## IXS (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 12.10.2008 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> - Bionic Commando : Rearmed
> - Prince of Persia
> - WOTB 3
> - 1942
> - und noch ein paar mehr



Alles halbgare Remakes mit besserer Optik und besserem Sound.

Was gibt's denn noch alles überflüssiges  Gyruss, ... ?

Dann spiele ich doch lieber "die Originale" wie z.B. :


http://rickdangerousflash.free.fr/

Oder kostenlose Remakes und Fanprojekte:

http://www.poke53280.de/news/index.php

http://retrospec.sgn.net

etc.




> Gestern Nacht z.B. hab ich mit zwei weiteren Kumpels WOTB 3 zu Dritt im Coop gespielt. Es macht einfach Spass & unterhält -> der Sinn einer jeden Konsole.



Gestern habe ich mit meinem zweiten Char in Silkroad Online ein Unique gekillt (in einer Guild Party mit einem Bekannten).  Das war wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen.  -> Der Sinn eines (teilweise) freien Online Rollenspiels auf dem PC.

...


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 13.10.2008 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles halbgare Remakes mit besserer Optik und besserem Sound.
> Was gibt's denn noch alles überflüssiges  Gyruss, ... ?
> Dann spiele ich doch lieber "die Originale" wie z.B. :


Irgendwie ist es mit dir nicht möglich, in einem normalen Ton zu diskutieren. Kann das sein?
Ich finds wirklich "nett" wie du über meinen Geschmack urteilst ... mit welchem Recht eigentlich?   

Deine komischen (Freeware) Remakes in allen Ehren ... aber Coop? Zu Dritt auf einer großen Couch + großen HD LCD?

Sei mir nicht sauer ... aber lieber ziehe ich "halbgare Remakes" irgendwelchen Singleplayer spielen vor.   



> Gestern habe ich mit meinem zweiten Char in Silkroad Online ein Unique gekillt (in einer Guild Party mit einem Bekannten).  Das war wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen.  -> Der Sinn eines (teilweise) freien Online Rollenspiels auf dem PC.
> ...


Weil man das ja auch so vergleichen kann.   
Ich rede hier von Spielen die man mit anderen Leuten zusammen in einem Raum spielen kann, und du redest hier ( übrigens wieder völlig losgelöst und ohne Bezug auf das eigentliche Thema ) über irgendwelche MMORPGs.

Ich verweis mal ganz dezent auf die Texte von Dave "WTF, Sinn, Zusammenhang?!".


----------



## Zubunapy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2008 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 13.10.2008 09:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Zubunapy am 13.10.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du nicht das Sprichwort? Über Geschmack lässt sich nunmal streiten.


das sprichwort geht aber anders. de gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

da hama wider was gelernt. 

als konsolenspieler bin ich also zu blöd zum raubkopieren, hab von pcs keine ahnung, bin nur zu faul mich mit technik zu beschäftigen, habe keinen spass an mods und patches, kann kein anderes eingabegerät als mein pad bedienen, weiss dazu nicht was eine richtige steuerung ist,bin asozial, weiss nicht was ein mmorpg ist , habe in diesem forum eigentlich nichts verloren und habe  von videospielgeschichte und ihrem einfluss überhaupt keine ahnung!!!danke freunde


----------



## IXS (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2008 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine komischen (Freeware) Remakes in allen Ehren ... aber Coop? Zu Dritt auf einer großen Couch + *großen HD LCD*?



Du erklärst es eigentlich von selber:

Weiter oben:


_Ich:
-Home Kino Trend (Zu der heimischen Kinoanlage gehört für viele eine Konsole mit 16:9 )

Rabowke:
Nun ja ... ich glaube darüber lässt sich streiten in wieweit eine Kinoanlage etwas mit einer Konsole zutun hat, zumal man Konsolen auch an jeden Monitor anschließen kann, entweder per DVI oder VGA._



> > Gestern habe ich mit meinem zweiten Char in Silkroad Online ein Unique gekillt (in einer Guild Party mit einem Bekannten).  Das war wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen.  -> Der Sinn eines (teilweise) freien Online Rollenspiels auf dem PC.
> > ...
> 
> 
> ...



Der Bezug zu dem Thema ist, dass wir zusammen in einem Raum gesessen haben und das Spiel zockten. 



> Ich verweis mal ganz dezent auf die Texte von Dave "WTF, Sinn, Zusammenhang?!".



Also, ich bin nicht der mit der schwammigen Argumentation.
Du bist sogar ein sehr gutes Beispiel für den derzeitigen Trend und meiner Argumentation. 

Ich habe das "irgendwelche MMORPG" ins Thema gebracht um zu verdeutlichen, dass der Markt einfach übersättigt ist. Zumal gerade Silkroad Online mehrere Genres abdeckt. Man kann es wie ein MMO spielen, man kann es zusammen mit Freunden spielen (was sind da schon 3 Leute...) , man kann es als Wirtschaftssimulation spielen usw.... Und da der Tag nur 24h hat, ist der Bedarf für weitere Games doch sehr gering.

Es gibt endlose solcher "kostenlose Spiele" auf dem PC Sektor. Klar, man kann sie spielen, also vollständig testen, und man kann sich das Spiel mit etwas Geld verbessern.
Ich würde fast sagen, dass die meisten Spiele nur noch gekauft werden, weil die meisten Leute nicht wissen, dass es auch solche Software gibt.

...

Aus dem Grund sind schon C64 und AMIGA ausgestorben: Es gab einfach nichts grundlegend Neues mehr. Somit wurden neue Geräte mit besseren Fähigkeiten interessanter, die bereits vorhanden waren, genau so wie die darauf laufende Software. 
Und Konsolen sind davon eher betroffen als der PC. Denn was in der Vergangenheit immer wieder "gestorben" ist, sind die unflexiblen Systeme.


.... aber keinesfalls wegen illegaler Kopien.

Ich schätze, ich bin der mit den gekauften Windows Lizenzen... 
Man sieht ja schon hier im Forum, wenn jemand einen Computer zum Spielen kauft, fragt er nur nach der Hardware. Und Die, die antworten, geben auch nur HW Preise an, statt gleich 70€ für eine SB Version einzuplanen...
Kurz: Der größte Softwarehersteller hat das Problem mit den meisten Raubkopien. Und das, obwohl MS lange Zeit nur Software herstellte. Trotzdem ist es ein (Multi-)Milliarden Konzern.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 13.10.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ..



Deine gesammten Posts und Argumentationsketten liefen also darauf hinaus, dass alle Menschen auf der Welt nur noch Silkroad spielen sollten?


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 13.10.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> da hama wider was gelernt.
> 
> als konsolenspieler bin ich also zu blöd zum raubkopieren, hab von pcs keine ahnung, bin nur zu faul mich mit technik zu beschäftigen, habe keinen spass an mods und patches, kann kein anderes eingabegerät als mein pad bedienen, weiss dazu nicht was eine richtige steuerung ist,bin asozial, weiss nicht was ein mmorpg ist , habe in diesem forum eigentlich nichts verloren und habe  von videospielgeschichte und ihrem einfluss überhaupt keine ahnung!!!danke freunde


wieso reagierst du eigentlich noch auf diese fanboy-idiotie? stehst du da nicht drüber?
fanboys sind doch allesamt zurückgeblieben, können nicht differenzieren, sind in ihren einfachen denkmustern gefangen und müssen irgendwelche komplexe überspielen. das ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				HanFred am 13.10.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> fanboys sind doch allesamt zurückgeblieben, können nicht differenzieren, sind in ihren einfachen denkmustern gefangen und müssen irgendwelche komplexe überspielen. das ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.10.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > fanboys sind doch allesamt zurückgeblieben, können nicht differenzieren, sind in ihren einfachen denkmustern gefangen und müssen irgendwelche komplexe überspielen. das ist doch offensichtlich.


Da mich Hanfi auch mal als Fanboy titulierte, habe ich immerhin nun eine allgemeingültige Definition für meine emotionalen und sozialen Defizite. Danke!    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 13.10.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Grund sind schon C64 und AMIGA ausgestorben: Es gab einfach nichts grundlegend Neues mehr. Somit wurden neue Geräte mit besseren Fähigkeiten interessanter, die bereits vorhanden waren, genau so wie die darauf laufende Software.
> Und Konsolen sind davon eher betroffen als der PC. Denn was in der Vergangenheit immer wieder "gestorben" ist, sind die unflexiblen Systeme..




ja, das fing beim C64 an, der war irgendwann einfach technisch veraltet, da Commodore das ding einfach verkaufte ohne über einen nachfolger nachzudenken stattdessen machten die sich mit dem Amiga auch noch selbst konkurenz, dieser war dem C64 nämlich weilenweit überlegen

aber auch da machte Commodore nen fehler, anstatt den weiterhin im unteren Preissegment anzusiedeln wollte Commodore mit dem dem BüroPC bzw arbeitsPC konkurenz machen, folglich wurde der Amiga zwar leistungsfähiger aber auch immer teurer, der war schließlich sogar teurer als ein PC bei gleichwertiger leistung, dazu kam verdammt schlechtes Marketing

Commodore stellte dann den C65 ein und konzentrierte sich weiter auf das sinkende Amiga Schiff, Flops wie CDTV und ähnliches rissen dann schon früh auch noch löcher in die Kasse und auch die Amigas verkauften sich nicht mehr sonderlich, und dadurch wurden für die auch weniger software und spiele entwickelt, was dazu führte das die noch weniger verkauft wurden etc..

das droht dem PC aber definitiv nicht, PCs werden nicht von einer Firma gebaut die irgendwann pleite gehen kann, so wirds auch immer spiele für den PC geben, alles andere ist schwarzfärberei und völlig aus der luft gegriffen


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mich Hanfi auch mal als Fanboy titulierte, habe ich immerhin nun eine allgemeingültige Definition für meine emotionalen und sozialen Defizite. Danke!
> 
> Regards, eX!


na, du hast dich aber schon lange gebessert. ich wüsste nicht, wann ich das letzte mal nicht fundiertes apple gebashe von deiner seite mitbekommen hätte. dafür ist es noch nicht so lange her, dass ich ein längeres, sehr nüchternes und kritisches posting über diverse gamingplattformen (eventuell im konsolen-sammelthread) gelesen habe, das mir gut gefallen hat.

edit: und ich gebe zu, vielleicht etwas harsche worte benutzt zu haben. beleidigen wollte ich niemanden damit.


----------



## IXS (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.10.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 13.10.2008 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Joghurt hat keine Knochen.

Silkroad ist ein Beispiel für den übersättigten Markt. Täglich sprießen neue Online Games aus dem Boden, die alle ihre Endkunden fangen wollen.
Ebenso werden auch gerne Spiele aus dem letzten Jahrtausend gespielt und was auch immer 

Davon auszugehen, dass bei (theoretisch) 50 Millionen PC Nutzern auch 50 Millionen Exemplare eines neuen Spiels verkauft werden, ist typisch für die Softwareindustrie. 
Wenn dann nur 100000 Stück verkauft werden, sind die Raubkopierer schuld, die 49,900000 Millionen Kopien erstellt haben....

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand anfangen, eine echte Studie darüber zu machen. Und zwar eine, die nicht von der Softwareindustrie bezahlt wird.



Der Markt wird durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt. Wer schlechte Ware, oder Ware die keiner haben will, herstellt, kann nicht erwarten, von heute auf morgen zum Multimillionär zu werden.
Und wer fertige Produktions- und Transportwege nutzt, muss sich im Klaren sein, dass man dann nicht so viel daran verdient.

Nun, diese Konsolen-eigenen Marktplätze sind zwar schonmal intern, aber das Internet und die verwendete Technik, stellen den Transportweg dar....


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 13.10.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Sag mal merkst du nicht das du im Treibsand steckst? Um so mehr du dich wehrst, umso tiefer sinkst du ein.   
Das Problem ist, was hier auch schon angesprochen wurde, dass du nicht wirklich auf die Dir entgegengebrachten Argumente eingehst, sondern lediglich versuchst, neue "Argumente" zu bringen, die jedoch nicht thematisch in die Diskussion passen und diese bereichern/ erweitern.

Versuche doch mal beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben und die ganzen gebrachten, zum Thema passenden, Argumente aufzunehmen, wenn es denn noch möglich ist. 

Mir persönlich ensteht der Eindruck, dass du dich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehrst, dass in irgendeiner Weise Raubkopien mit dem schwächelnden PC Markt zu tun haben. Mir ist nur wirklich schleiherhaft, wie du zu dem Schluss kommst.   
Niemand behauptet das die Raubkopien die alleinige Ursache sind, dass sie aber zu dem Hauptverursacher des Problems gehören, ist jedoch unbestritten.
Die anderen von Dir gebrachten Themen, tragen sicherlich auch in gewisser Weise etwas zu dem Absatzproblem bei, sollten aber nicht so hoch gehoben werden, da der Einfluss dieser Faktoren nicht in dem Maße ausschlaggebend sind, wie von Dir hier dargestellt wurde. Dies kann man ganz gut mit dem Konsolenmarkt als Gegenthese begründen, der ganz klar, bei vergleichbaren SPieletiteln zeigt, dass  die Absätze immens höher als im PC Markt sind.
Diese tatsachen lassen sich eben in keinster Weise mit einer deiner gebrachten Themen begründen.

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

doch, ich bestreite es das die was mit dem schwächelnden markt zu tun haben

der schwächelt nämlich nicht, es gibt einfach ewig viele produkte auf die sich die käuferschicht aufteilt...

und das sich gurken wie Crysis eben schlecht verkaufen passiert nunmal, andererseits gibts genug spiele die sich extrem gut verkaufen weil die eben den geschmack des marktes treffen (landwirtschaftssimulator *hust* )

55% unserer verkaufen spiele sind PC Spiele, die restlichen 45% teilen sich auf die 3 konsolen auf

20% Xbox360
15% Wii
8% PS3
2% PS2


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.10.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Diesbezüglich möchte ich Dich auf meinen letzten Beitrag/ letzter Absatz verweisen. Wenn man sich gleiche Spiele auf den beiden Plattformen anschaut, wie erklärt sich dann deiner Meinung nach die wesentlich höheren Verkaufserlöse beim Konsolenmarkt gegenüber dem PC Markt?

Das kannst du auch nicht mit deiner Marktsättigungstheorie erklären, denn wenn man diese auf dem Konsolenmarkt anwenden würde, müsste dort das Phänomän noch wesentlich stärker zu beobachten sein, auf Grund der höheren Spielerzahl und des reichaltigen Spieleangebotes.

Und der Landwirtschaftssimulator ist ein Nieschenprodukt und zielt generell nur auf eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe, den sogenannten Nerds  , ab. 

MfG


----------



## Boesor (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.10.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> doch, ich bestreite es das die was mit dem schwächelnden markt zu tun haben
> 
> der schwächelt nämlich nicht, es gibt einfach ewig viele produkte auf die sich die käuferschicht aufteilt...
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal unabhängig von deinem nicht unbedingt repräsentativen laden, es ist doch unbestritten, dass der PC gegenüber den Konsolen verliert, in Deutschland und weltweit sowieso


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

kann ich dir erklären

diverse spiele machen auf der Couch einfach viel mehr spass, wenn man dann auch noch nen 2,5 meter TV hat eben noch mehr als auf nem popeligen 22" bildschirm

darunter fallen nunmal halt spiele wie FIFA, NHL, oder diverse ballerspiele

wohingegen sich Managementspiele, Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele auf PC extrem besser verkaufen..


----------



## McDrake (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.10.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 55% unserer verkaufen spiele sind PC Spiele, die restlichen 45% teilen sich auf die 3 konsolen auf


Also ich schau mal die Zahlen der letzten Monate bei uns an (erst wieder am Mittwoch *g*)
Ich schätz mal, dass grade noch 1/3 der Gameverkäufe auf PC sind.
Und da ist über etliche Monate hinweg die Prepaid-Karte von WOW noch mitinbegriffen.
Eine Frage ist natürlich auch noch, wie deine Prozente anzusehen sind:
Umsatzmässig, oder abverkaufte Artikel? 

Der PCGames-Umsatz ist bei uns seit Monaten rückläufig, wohingegen der Konsolengamesmarkt im Wachstum ist.
Unser Laden ist eigentlich sehr nahe am Markt, was die Zahlen angeht.
Dieser Auffassung sind auch unsere Lieferanten bzw. deren Statistiken.


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

sind abverkaufte artikel, allerdings auch budget titel drin

apropos Budget, die meisten spiele gibts ja bereits noch innerhalb des erscheinungsquartal deutlich günstiger als zu release, das kann durchaus daran liegen das die meisten spieler einfach warten, denn Budget titel verkaufen sich ziemlich gut, und nur PC Spiele werden so schnell günstig, Konsolenspiele bleiben lange teuer

Gebraucht Spiele übrigens auch, die gehen ziemlich gut weg, je aktueller das spiel günstig da ist desto besser, teilweise gehen angekaufte noch am selben tag wieder weg..


umsatz müsste ich erstmal nachrechnen und ich hasse buchhaltung, das macht mein chef lieber selbst


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.10.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> umsatz müsste ich erstmal nachrechnen und ich hasse buchhaltung, das macht mein chef lieber selbst




nur mal so interessehalber, falls du das beantworten magst/ darfst: 

in welchem laden arbeitest du?
wie gross ist euer laden (verkaufsfläche ca.)?
und wo ist euer laden?


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.10.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebraucht Spiele übrigens auch, die gehen ziemlich gut weg, je aktueller das spiel günstig da ist desto besser, teilweise gehen angekaufte noch am selben tag wieder weg..


Ok, wir verkaufen keine gebrauchten Games
Aber eben hier ists mit den neuen Kopierschutzmechanismen nicht ganz einfach PC-Games wieder zu verkaufen, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

eigentlich mag ich das nicht sagen, aber es ist keine große kette

verkaufsfläche, also die gesamtfläche ist 1000, abzüglich hinterzimmer, ich würd sagen 500qm verkaufsfläche, mach 600 mit der 18er abteilung raus, der rest ist büro, lager, werkstatt


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich mag ich das nicht sagen,...


Würd ich hier auch ned


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				McDrake am 14.10.2008 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 00:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




klar, kann ich gut verstehen.   

danke trotzdem @huskyboy.


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

in der tat ist das nicht einfach

wir nehmen diverse spiele auch deshalb gebraucht nicht an, alle mit Securom und installationsgängelung, so z.b. werden wir auch Sacred 2 nicht gebraucht annehmen, EA spiele sowieso nicht

man kann schlecht käufern nen crack dabei legen, und wenn das spiel nicht funktioniert knallen die einem das wieder auf die theke und kommen nie wieder

deswegen machen wir z.b. jeden Käufer auch auf so praktiken aufmerksam, das gehört einfach zur Kundenfreundlichkeit, und extrem verbuggte spiele nehmen wir auch aus dem regal, (Stalker SC war so nen fall)


----------



## IXS (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 13.10.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand behauptet das die Raubkopien die alleinige Ursache sind, dass sie aber zu dem Hauptverursacher des Problems gehören, ist jedoch unbestritten.




Was soll ich dazu sagen. Es ist unbestritten, dass man Luft zum Atmen braucht


----------



## IXS (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.10.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> doch, ich bestreite es das die was mit dem schwächelnden markt zu tun haben
> 
> der schwächelt nämlich nicht, es gibt einfach ewig viele produkte auf die sich die käuferschicht aufteilt...
> 
> ...




Von was 55%

von 100, von 200 Millionen?


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 14.10.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Von was 55%
> 
> von 100, von 200 Millionen?


Na du bist mir ja ein lustiger.
Ich glaub, niemand wird genaue, interne  Wirtschaftszahlen aus seinem Betrieb hier in dieses Forum reinposten.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

na 55% von allen verkauften spielen


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 14.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 13.10.2008 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Wohl eher Luft zum Beatmen, vor lauter lachen, wenn ich sowas lese.

MfG


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 15.10.2008 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 14.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war die passende Antwort auf deinen lustigen Beitrag.


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Mal Butter bei die Fische.

Wo sind echte Zahlenfakten? Vor allem Fakten, die auch online Geschäfte mit einbeziehen...
Was ist mit dem monatlichen Beitrag, wenn man WoW spielt? Ist der einbezogen?


Hier z.B. :

http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/1478272/biu_verkaufszahlen_2007.html


Werden Zahlen genannt, die , wie mir ständig vorgeworfen wird, voll aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind.

So wird der PC als "einzelnes System" mit den drei Konsolensystemen verglichen.

Also 3 gegen 1 ...

Obendrein suggeriert der Artikel, dass die Millionen von verkauften Wii Titel irgendwas mit der PS3 zu tun hätten.

Während der Online Markt der Konsolen deutlich kalkulierbar ist, sind die freien Anbieter auf dem PC nicht enthalten, die ihre Geschäfte direkt abwickeln.
Ich denke mal, dass lediglich STEAM hier mit einbezogen wurde (oder doch nicht?) ...

Alleine schon, dass hier von "verkauften Spielen" die Rede ist, zeigt, wie engstirnig hier recherchiert wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 15.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal Butter bei die Fische.
> 
> Wo sind echte Zahlenfakten? Vor allem Fakten, die auch online Geschäfte mit einbeziehen...
> Was ist mit dem monatlichen Beitrag, wenn man WoW spielt? Ist der einbezogen?
> ...


Was willst du eigentlich? Irgendwann nervt deine Art der Argumentation einfach nur.
Wenn die Leute hier von Verkäufen reden, ist meistens ein Multiplattformtitel gemeint und dann wird geschaut, für welche Plattform er sich am besten verkauft.

Ich, zum Beispiel, hab halt immer Bioshock als "Argument" vorgebracht. Gibts für den PC & für die XBox360. Es ist ein tolles Spiel mit tollen Wertungen, also kann man davon ausgehen, dass so ein Spiel auf beiden Plattformen erfolgreich ist & dazu kommt, dass es bei Bioshock im Vorfeld einen "Leak" gab, d.h. die Konsolenversion war vor off. Release erhältlich.

Bis hierhin kannst du mir folgen, ja?

Nun sollte man annehmen, dass sich die PC Version besser verkauft hat. Hat sie aber nicht. Bei weitem nicht. Die XBox360 Version hat sich zig mal mehr verkauft als die PC Version.

Solche Beispiele könnte man für fast alle Multiplattformtitel bringen ... bei einigen könnte man sagen, sie sprechen den PC Spieler nicht an, wie z.B. Devil May Cry 4.

Was du jetzt von Gesamtsoftwareverkäufen von mir willst ist mir wirklich schleierhaft. Natürlich verkauft sich ein WoW wie geschnitten Brot. Natürlich gibt es reine PC Spiele die sich auch verkaufen. Aber was nützt dir das als Argumentation für die Aussage, dass bei Multiplattformtiteln sich die Konsolenversionen weit mehr (!) als für den PC verkaufen?

Ein Bioshock, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, hat seine Wurzeln in einem PC Spiel, nämlich System Shock 1 & 2.

Wollen wir jetzt im Vorfeld für ein Dead Space von EA eine Wette abschließen, in wieweit die Verkaufszahlen Konsole <> PC sich unterscheiden werden?

Ich sags dir: die Konsolen werden doppelt bis dreimal soviel Absätzen wie der PC.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 15.10.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags dir: die Konsolen werden doppelt bis dreimal soviel Absätzen wie der PC.



Na da steige ich mit ein. Scheint mir eine sichere Wette zu sein. 

MfG


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 15.10.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags dir: die Konsolen werden doppelt bis dreimal soviel Absätzen wie der PC.



Finde ich allgemein sogar noch zu niedrig angesetzt, vielleicht eher pro Konsole, also PS3 und 360 jeweils 2(-3)mal mehr verkaufte Einheiten.
Bei Dead Space ist das Verhältnis vielleicht schon etwas niedriger, bei Titeln wie DMC4 dafür noch eine ganze Ecke höher (da hier noch der japanische/asiatische Markt mehr mitmischt).

Achja, natürlich reden wir von weltweiten Verkäufen und nicht Deutschland, in dem der PC-Spielemarkt noch relativ stark vertreten ist.

Nur mit den Zahlen wird es etwas schwierig, da kaum offizielle Daten für PC-Spiele rausgerückt werden, leider auch keine Zahlen des Handels (worüber man bei Konsolen auch ohne Herstellerangaben die Stückzahlen nachvollziehen kann). Heißt aber auch nix anderes, als dass es dann nichts zum Angeben gibt 

Es gibt auch auf dem PC multi-Millionen-Titel, aber das sind dann Sims(-Addons), WoW und Half Life (2) Wenn man noch früher gehen will auch die Serien Doom und Myst sowie die älteren C&C Teile, aber da war eben der PC-Markt stärker. Wobei man hier auch einberechnen muss, dass der Preisfall bei PC-Spielen deutlich schneller ist (aber auch in Deutschland gibt es inzwischen öfters schnelle und massive Preisfälle bei Konsolenspielen).
Zudem erreichen die Konsolenspiele einen großen Teil ihrerer Verkaufszahlen in kurzer Zeit, ergo maximal Gewinn für den Hersteller (und Händler).

folgende Seite ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie eher ne grobe Orientierung ist, aber hier kann man ja ein wenig Zahlen stöbern:
http://vgchartz.com/games/index.php?&results=50&name=&console=&keyword=&publisher=&genre=&order=Sales&boxart=Both&showdeleted=&region=All&alphasort=
(leider gibt es wie gesagt zu PC-Spielen wenig Zahlen)


Einigermaßen beliebte, gleichzeitig erscheinende Multi-Titel wie Dead Space werden auf Konsole sicher jeweils die Millionengrenze knacken. Auf dem PC hat die Stückzahl von den "neuesten" Spielen wohl nur Crysis, Stalker und Orange Box geschafft.
Die Exklusivtitel der Konsolen erreichen im Durchschnitt nochmal höhere Verkaufszahlen.
Von Titeln wie GTA brauche ich ja erst gar nicht anfangen, oder glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand die PC-Version wäre auch nur in Nähe der 17 (12 je nach Quellen-Datum) Millionen verkauften San Andreas PS2-Exemplare gekommen?


An Zahlen gibt es z.B. die NPD-Daten für die USA:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game#Game_sales
(und die sind in dem Fall noch ein paar Jahren alt, inzwischen ist der Trend ja noch stärker ausgeprägt,wie auch im Rest der Welt)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.10.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mit den Zahlen wird es etwas schwierig, da kaum offizielle Daten für PC-Spiele rausgerückt werden, [...]


 Und leider gibt es auch für Europa nur wenige Zahlen.

Daher hier mal die jeweiligen NPD Top 10 der USA fürs letzte Jahr (2007)
*Top 10 PC Games für 2007*


> 1. World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade – (Vivendi) – 2.25 million
> 2. World of Warcraft– (Vivendi) – 914K
> 3. The Sims 2 – (Electronic Arts) – 534K
> 4. The Sims 2 Seasons Expansion Pack – (Electronic Arts) – 433K
> ...


 http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=17129

*Top 10 Konsolen für 2007*


> 1. Halo 3 (360) - 4.82 million
> 2. Wii Play w/ remote (Wii) - 4.12 million
> 3. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (360) - 3.04 million
> 4. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (PS2) - 2.72 million
> ...


 http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/npd-2007-us-game-sales-up-43

Man schaue etwa mal auf die Zahlen von Call of Duty 4.


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 15.10.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, zum Beispiel, hab halt immer Bioshock als "Argument" vorgebracht. Gibts für den PC & für die XBox360. Es ist ein tolles Spiel mit tollen Wertungen, also kann man davon ausgehen, dass so ein Spiel auf beiden Plattformen erfolgreich ist & dazu kommt, dass es bei Bioshock im Vorfeld einen "Leak" gab, d.h. die Konsolenversion war vor off. Release erhältlich.
> 
> Bis hierhin kannst du mir folgen, ja?
> 
> Nun sollte man annehmen, dass sich die PC Version besser verkauft hat. Hat sie aber nicht. Bei weitem nicht. Die XBox360 Version hat sich zig mal mehr verkauft als die PC Version.




Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du dir selber folgen kannst. 
Wer sagt denn, dass der Hype um den Leak nicht das Interesse an Bioshock erhöht hat?
Außerdem ist es auch so, dass jeder Konsolero ein paar Vorzeigespiele braucht, die er natürlich auch kauft.



> Ich sags dir: die Konsolen werden doppelt bis dreimal soviel Absätzen wie der PC.



An verkauften Spielen, bestimmt. Immerhin gibt es ja X verschieden Konsolen und auf dem PC sind Konsolen-lastige Spiele schon immer schlechter verkauft worden.
Hinzu kommen die Online Games, die in keiner Statistik auftauchen, aber einen großen Teil dazu beisteuern, dass PC Nutzer weniger neue Spiele kaufen.


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...




WoW 2,25M und Halo 3 4,82 Millionen. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?

Das eine Spiel ist ein Endprodukt, das Andere ist ein Dauerläufer, der jeden Monat Gewinne einbringt.

Leider sind die Verkaufszahlen für eine Analyse zu wenige, aber, vergleicht man z.B. Halo3 (4,82M) mit dem technisch viel besseren Assasin's Creed (1,87M) , so hat weniger als ein Jahr ausgereicht, um die Tendenz deutlich nach unten gehen zu lassen.

Und,Ego Shooter sind auf Konsolen steuerungsbedingt  "leichter". Ansonsten findet man auf den Konsolen eher Konsolen-typische Titel und auf dem PC unterschiedlichste Genres, die sich in der Käuferschicht aufteilen.

lassen "wir" uns überraschen....


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 15.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die Verkaufszahlen für eine Analyse zu wenige, aber, vergleicht man z.B. Halo3 (4,82M) mit dem technisch viel besseren Assasin's Creed (1,87M) , so hat weniger als ein Jahr ausgereicht, um die Tendenz deutlich nach unten gehen zu lassen.




äh bitte- wie meinen?   
weil ac technisch besser ist (was nebenbei diskutabel wäre...) muss es sich also besser verkaufen? 
klar, warum bin ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen?

na ja, jede weitere diskussion erübrigt sich wohl angesichts dieses beitrages.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 15.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es auch so, dass jeder Konsolero ein paar Vorzeigespiele braucht, die er natürlich auch kauft.


Klar und PC-Spieler nicht  Mal abgesehen davon, dass man dann wohl lieber die jeweiligen Exklusivtitel kauft 



> An verkauften Spielen, bestimmt. Immerhin gibt es ja X verschieden Konsolen und auf dem PC sind Konsolen-lastige Spiele schon immer schlechter verkauft worden.
> Hinzu kommen die Online Games, die in keiner Statistik auftauchen, aber einen großen Teil dazu beisteuern, dass PC Nutzer weniger neue Spiele kaufen.



Dead Space ist jetzt also ein Konsolen-Spiel und erscheint auf sooo vielen Konsolen...zwei ^^

Ist Call of Duty (4) auch ein "Konsolenspiel"? Die US-Zahlen sind natürlich extremer als bei uns (zumindest im Moment noch), aber dafür ja ein viel größerer Markt.
Hier ist es sogar Faktor 10 (!)bei den PC vs. Konsolen-Stückzahlen (und zwar nur die 360-Version alleine).


Und da du jetzt wieder mit dem mmorpg-Teil  (bzw. WoW, gab ja schon davor mmorpg-Spieler nur eben nicht so viele "casual"-Leute) kommst, es hat keiner gezweifelt, dass dies neben den Raubkopien auch eine Rolle spielt. Nur ist das Ergebnis für den PC-Spielemarkt dadurch trotzdem nicht besser.
Zumal wohl keiner nur mmo(RPG)s spielen will, diese aber gleichzeitig eben die nicht kopierbaren Spiele darstellen. Gerade die SP-Player Spiele sind nun mal betroffen.


Mit Spielen im PSN und Live kommt übrigens noch mal ein großer(größerer) Umsatz dazu, das ist nicht nur beim PC mit Steam so.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 15.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du dir selber folgen kannst.


Kann ich, warum auch nicht? Aber netter Versuch ...



> Wer sagt denn, dass der Hype um den Leak nicht das Interesse an Bioshock erhöht hat? Außerdem ist es auch so, dass jeder Konsolero ein paar Vorzeigespiele braucht, die er natürlich auch kauft.


Natürlich. Deine Argumente sind sowas von lächerlich, "jeder Konsolero ein paar Vorzeigespiele hat". Unfassbar welche Arroganz du hier an den Tag legst.

Natürlich hat sich jeder damals Bioshock für 60 EUR gekauft, es ins Regal gespielt und nie wieder angefasst.   

Gut, dann nimm gerne andere Spiele ... Mass Effect? Ass. Creed? Call of Duty4? [...]
Liste ist lang, aber so ein "Killerargument" wie du es oben gebracht hast kann man natürlich schwerlich wiederlegen.   

 



> An verkauften Spielen, bestimmt. Immerhin gibt es ja X verschieden Konsolen und auf dem PC sind Konsolen-lastige Spiele schon immer schlechter verkauft worden.


Äh ... wir reden doch die ganze Zeit über Spiele?! Niemand hat hier über Software geredet.



> Hinzu kommen die Online Games, die in keiner Statistik auftauchen, aber einen großen Teil dazu beisteuern, dass PC Nutzer weniger neue Spiele kaufen.


Da fällt mir echt nur ein "mimimimimi" zu ein. Mehr nicht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 15.10.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 15.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ou mann der war gut 
  !!


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Rabowke am 15.10.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir echt nur ein "mimimimimi" zu ein. Mehr nicht.




Da wird mir einiges klar. 
Du gehst auf meine Argumentation überhaupt nicht ein, nimmst dir raus was du veralbern kannst und reißt kaspermäßig somit selber alles aus dem Zusammenhang. Du scheinst nichtmal meine Sätze zu lesen (oder zu verstehen? ). Zumindest tust du so.

Sag doch gleich, dass du ein Konsolen Fanboy bist. Dann hätte ich früher aufgehört in dem Thread was zu schreiben.  Wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn petzt, merkt der ja auch nichts, also hätte ich mir das sparen können.


Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Text...



Mir fällt auf das bei den Konsolen Top Ten viele Spiele mit oben sind, die als Bundle mit Hardware verkauft wurden. Vielleicht sollte man solche Praktiken auch mehr im PC Segment umsetzen. Für komplette PC´s, Grafikkarten, Prozessoren etc.   

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				IXS am 15.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird mir einiges klar.


Glaub ich nicht. Ehrlich.   



> Du gehst auf meine Argumentation überhaupt nicht ein, nimmst dir raus was du veralbern kannst und reißt kaspermäßig somit selber alles aus dem Zusammenhang. Du scheinst nichtmal meine Sätze zu lesen (oder zu verstehen? ). Zumindest tust du so.


Darum schreib ich auch zu 90% deiner Sätze eine Antwort. Weil ich ja

a) zum einen mir nur die Rosinen rauspicke um sie dann zu 'verkaspern' ( veralbern sagen wir hier in Deutschland )

b) deine Texte nicht verstehe und auch selber "Blabla" ohne Sinn von mir gebe.

Das Dumme daran ist nur, dass hier in diesem Thread mehrere Leute gg. Dich (!) reden und meine Argumente unterstützen und mit Fakten untermauern, wie z.B. Nali mit seiner Unit-Sold Liste.



> Sag doch gleich, dass du ein Konsolen Fanboy bist.


*Schmunzel* ... Ich habe seit fast 20 Jahren einen PC, angefangen hat es mit einem 8086'er.
Ich hatte in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie eine Konsole (!), außer mal einen Game-Boy ( ist aber auch ein Handheld ). Ich hab mir erst 2007 eine XBox360 gekauft & möchte sie nicht mehr missen.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich nicht so verbohrt, engstirnig und ignorant bin wie du es anscheinend bist. Denn, ich hab früher auch immer gg. Konsolen gewettert, in etwa so wie es Shadow heute noch tut. Das Problem ist, dass ich mittlerweile eingesehen habe das es kein entweder / oder gibt, sondern das beide Systeme perfekt (!) harmonisieren.

Rennspiele? Konsole. Forza 2, PGR3+4, GRiD ... macht einen Heidenspass mit dem 360 Controller.

Egoshooter? PC. Ich kann mit Maus + Tastatur einfach besser zielen, liegt wohl daran, dass ich einige Jahre CS recht 'professionell' gespielt hab.   

Strategie? PC. C&C, RoN, RoL, SupCom etc.pp. sind für meine Spiele, die ich gemütlich auf meinem PC spielen möchte und die dazu auch noch LAN fähig sind. Ich bin z.B. mit SC, WC & C&C am PC groß geworden, ich möchte es nicht missen.

Beat'nUps? Konsole. 

[...]

Die Liste könnte ich ewig und drei Tage füllen und dir plausibel darlegen, wieso und warum. Das schlimme ist nur: entweder würdest du es nicht verstehen, wieder mit obskuren Argumenten wie MMORPGs kommen oder sonst wie am Thema vorbei argumentieren.



> Schönen Tag noch.


Werd ich haben. Danke.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 15.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ja- das bundle aus wii play und mote hat ja an sich rein gar nix in den (software!!!) charts verloren, da der fokus dabei ja ganz klar auf der hardware liegt und eben nicht nur an der (billigen) beigabe.
nee, nee- da gibts schon andere gründe, für den vergleichsweise niedrigen pc- anteil. 

das thema haben wir aber wirklich schon x- mal totgekaut, wie man aber -siehe ixs- immer noch dermassen verbohrt und/ oder weltfremd sein kann, dass man  den wald vor lauter bäumen  nicht sieht, das ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich. 
als würde einem was abbrechen dabei, wenn man zugibt, dass man eben nicht zu 100% über die marktgegebenheiten informiert war. 
mal abgesehen davon, dass das alles ja noch keinen weltuntergang bedeutet.   :-o


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				Bonkic am 15.10.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 15.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was ich seit anbeginn diese disskussionen überhaupt nicht verstehe warum wettere ich über etwas das ich nicht mag ? ich kanns doch einfach ignorieren. bisher habe ich teilweise versucht zu argumentieren weshlab ich fast nur noch konsole spiele. leider gibt es viele die einfach nicht schnallen das man auf beiden systemen freude haben kann. mein pc ist schon etwas älter und ich vermisse RTS spiele am meisten die ich nie auf einer konsole spielen würde. halo wars geb ich ne chance aber mal abwarten.....


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*

Hab jetzt auch nochmals nachgeschaut.
Bei uns siehts Prozentual (Umsatz) folgendermassen aus:
Januar 07 - September 07
PC: 22.57% 
Konsolen:77.43

Januar 08 - September 08
PC: 17.72 
Konsolen: 82.28%

(Bei den PC-Titeln zählen wir auch die Prepaidkarten von Onlinegames dazu)


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				McDrake am 15.10.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt auch nochmals nachgeschaut.
> Bei uns siehts Prozentual (Umsatz) folgendermassen aus:
> Januar 07 - September 07
> PC: 22.57%
> ...




hui, das ist wirklich krass.
handhelds sind da aber auch mit drin, oder?


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				McDrake am 15.10.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt auch nochmals nachgeschaut.
> Bei uns siehts Prozentual (Umsatz) folgendermassen aus:
> Januar 07 - September 07
> PC: 22.57%
> ...



Ich hab mal überlegt was noch ein Grund dafür sein könnte das immer mehr Konsolenspiele zocken. Könnet es eventuell sein das durch eine Zielgruppenverschiebung die starke Käuferschicht(zwischen 15 und 25 Jahren) tendenziell mehr zu Konsolen wechseln und somit dem PC Markt abhanden kommt, so das dort die Verkaufszahlen einbrechen? Ich komme deshalb darauf, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass man, zumindestens bei mir ist das so, im laufenden Alter weniger Geld für Spiele im allgemeinen ausgibt.
Somit bleiben, einfach mal salopp gesagt, die alten, kaufschwachen auf dem PC Markt übrig und die kaufstarken, jungen bewegen sich zusehenst mehr auf dem Konsolenmarkt und lassen dort ihr Geld.   

MfG


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaStash am 15.10.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal überlegt was noch ein Grund dafür sein könnte das immer mehr Konsolenspiele zocken. Könnet es eventuell sein das durch eine Zielgruppenverschiebung die starke Käuferschicht(zwischen 15 und 25 Jahren) tendenziell mehr zu Konsolen wechseln und somit dem PC Markt abhanden kommt, so das dort die Verkaufszahlen einbrechen? Ich komme deshalb darauf, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass man, zumindestens bei mir ist das so, im laufenden Alter weniger Geld für Spiele im allgemeinen ausgibt.
> Somit bleiben, einfach mal salopp gesagt, die alten, kaufschwachen auf dem PC Markt übrig und die kaufstarken, jungen bewegen sich zusehenst mehr auf dem Konsolenmarkt und lassen dort ihr Geld.
> 
> MfG


Welche alten? 
Ich gehöre wohl zur ersten "Heim-Spieler"-Generation mit meinen 35.
Ok, mein Bruder, mit seinen über vierzig kann man auch dazu zählen. 
Ich spiel wirklich nur noch selten am PC.
Wohl auch, weil ich aufrüsten müsste und zZ keinen Grund dafür sehe.
PC-Exklusive Titel gibts für meinen Geschmack zu wenige und Adventures und Strategietitel laufen auf meiner Kiste noch.

Ganz ehrlich, glaub ich auch nicht daran, dass der Einbruch beim PC an der Kopiererei alleine liegt. Bei viele Leute ists halt inzwischen so, dass sie nicht immer Aufrüsten wollen, schauen ob ein Spiel läuft oder nicht, etc.
Rein zu spielen sind Konsolen halt einfacher zu handhaben.
Es ist dem Grossteil der Spieler ziemlich egal, wie gross die Modszene ist.
Klar, hier in diesem Forum nicht. Wir sind "Freaks". Darum wäre eine Umfrage hier nicht repräsentativ.
*Konsolen haben von der PC-Spielgemeinschaft gelernt*. Onlinegaming hat MS mit der ersten Box richtig auf dem Konsolenmarkt etabliert. Inzwischen werden auch dort massenweise Demos angeboten.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (8. Oktober 2013)

Erstens kosten Konsolen einfach weniger und wegen ein paar guten Spiel einen HighEnd rechner kaufen ist stuss. 

keiner braucht ne 1000 € Kiste neben sich wenn eh alles früher für die Konsolen rauskommt. Und GTa ist auf dem rechner auch ein Flop.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Oktober 2013)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Erstens kosten Konsolen einfach weniger und wegen ein paar guten Spiel einen HighEnd rechner kaufen ist stuss.
> 
> keiner braucht ne 1000 € Kiste neben sich wenn eh alles früher für die Konsolen rauskommt. Und GTa ist auf dem rechner auch ein Flop.



 Das Upgrade vom Office-PC, den man sowieso hat, zum Spielerechner ist nicht teuerer als eine Extra-Konsole, und die Spiele sind dann sogar billiger. Außerdem gibts viele gute Titel gar nicht für die Konsole (Strategie) oder sie sind dort extrem schlecht steuerbar (Ego-Shooter).


----------

